# Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2 Update



## crazymtf (May 2, 2006)

*-New- DragonBall Z game *Video's Inside**

Link removed

Looks hella good, check it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 2, 2006)

Looks like just the first tenkaichi. I am dissapointed to be honest, I thought that they would atleast change some stuff but its basicily once again the same game with more characters


----------



## ZE (May 2, 2006)

I don’t see any difference from the previous one, budokai games are much better, especially the first and the third. I look forward to dragon ball in the next generation now, with better graphics.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2006)

Seems as good as the first one and it's only stage one of the project. We don't know what they'll add and such but i think it'll be pretty good. Budokai 1 and 2 were horrible with 3 being fun. These are far funnier and i can not Wait for this one.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

Tenkaichi was a better game than all the Budokais...it actually took skill to win...


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2006)

if i;m not mistaken there's a DBZ game that is being developed by namco... i think is called super DBZ... i got better hopes for that one


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

Super DBZ is being made, i was wondering what they meant in their first impressions shit at IGN...


----------



## ZE (May 2, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> Tenkaichi was a better game than all the Budokais...it actually took skill to win...


No if you like to play with friends, in budokai 3 you need skill too, its not just pressing buttons, you have to know when is the best time to transform or teleport, really budokai 3 is more than what it seems, in the end the tenchaichi was more directed to the fans while budokai 3 was made to people who like beat en ups. 



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Budokai 1 and 2 were horrible.


Budokai 1 is my favourite because of the cut scenes it had, I really enjoyed to see some parts of the series in computer graphics format, the thing is that the game had enormous loadings.


----------



## Gene (May 2, 2006)

I don't see any difference between this and the first one besides the new characters.


----------



## Gambitz (May 2, 2006)

cant view it so pissed off.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

to be honest, Super DBZ looks to be the best.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2006)

Super looks alright but i donno how it will turn out being a arcade onto the PS2 and all.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

yeah, but all the Tekkens have been Arcade to PS2 ports, and guess who is making the PS2 port...Namco...so it'll be ownage...plus ive been wanting an "actual(as in more skill)" DBZ fighter for a long ass time.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 2, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> I don't see any difference between this and the first one besides the new characters.



This is what I call a nub response...

I did notice that there was in game transformations
which to me is a plus and adds to the gameplay

I did notice a new character (They might have thru GT now)

I also noticed new specials and new costumes

I will probably buy this right away because I love all the Budokai's

p.s. Taking the capsules out killed hours of play trying to win the tournaments so I can get money 

Maybe in this one you can change your specials or things like that
and have alternate costumes


----------



## Gambitz (May 2, 2006)

i still cant view this friggen clip ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## n8dogg (May 2, 2006)

Sigh... yet more DBZ drivel...


----------



## Ulquiorra (May 2, 2006)

I enjoyed the first 3 budo's greatly, with Budo 3 being my absolute fav., because unlike most other DBZ games, this one required skill.  Sure, you can get through the story on normal just by screwing around, but if you want to be really good, you had to know what the hell you were doing.  Needed lots of timing, like when to sidestep, dodge, energy conservation was key, combo cancels were super-important(I can't do them....), it was damn good.  

Tenkaichi.....what a disspointment.  Second only to Taiketsu in terms of gameplay.  One button for attacks?! O_o WTF?!  It was so incredibly easy, the only times I had trouble in it was when I fought charas who weren't knocked back when I hit them (Broly, Bojack).  The 2 main probs with Tenkaichi, IMO, was the general melee attacks (no kicking/punch button), and the lack of in-game trans.  Now that it has in-game trans, I may consider getting it.  If they seperate the attack buttons, then I'll definitely get it.  

One step forward....two steps back.  If this game has the seperate attack buttons and online play (which is doubtful), then it would go from being one of the worst DBZ games to being one of the best, if not the best.  Until they add online, no game will be as good as Budo 3.  IMO.


----------



## ZE (May 2, 2006)

Faust II said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the first 3 budo's greatly, with Budo 3 being my absolute fav., because unlike most other DBZ games, this one required skill.  Sure, you can get through the story on normal just by screwing around, but if you want to be really good, you had to know what the hell you were doing.  Needed lots of timing, like when to sidestep, dodge, energy conservation was key, combo cancels were super-important(I can't do them....), it was damn good.
> 
> Tenkaichi.....what a disspointment.  Second only to Taiketsu in terms of gameplay.  One button for attacks?! O_o WTF?!  It was so incredibly easy, the only times I had trouble in it was when I fought charas who weren't knocked back when I hit them (Broly, Bojack).  The 2 main probs with Tenkaichi, IMO, was the general melee attacks (no kicking/punch button), and the lack of in-game trans.  Now that it has in-game trans, I may consider getting it.  If they seperate the attack buttons, then I'll definitely get it.


I agree with everything you just said, but I wouldn?t say tenkaichi was a huge disappointment, since I like dragon ball the game was good, but I don?t see non fans liking the game, unlike budokai.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 2, 2006)

^ 3 was good but I found it kind of cheap

All you have to do is full up your gauge
go next to the person 
transform
and do your special on them

But then again in Tenkaichi you can do a bunch of ki blast
and then do your special  (which you can at least block)

But theres nothing like playing with a big monkey beating up 
some pathetic little human/saiyan/alien


----------



## Mukuro (May 2, 2006)

Pretty cool...

I like the fact that you can transform now...

Now time to find out about this Namco game


----------



## Prince Leon (May 2, 2006)

What did they add to this one now? I'm guessing even more characters?


----------



## Ulquiorra (May 2, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> I agree with everything you just said, but I wouldn?t say tenkaichi was a huge disappointment, since I like dragon ball the game was good, but I don?t see non fans liking the game, unlike budokai.




The reason I think Tenkai was such a disapointment was because the Budo series had worked it's way up from crap to the greatness that was Budo 3.  Then, it's like the series walked off a cliff.  Now, with Tenkai 2, they're slowly making their way back up to it's former glory.  Meh, now I'm just rambling.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 2, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> No if you like to play with friends, in budokai 3 you need skill too, its not just pressing buttons, you have to know when is the best time to transform or teleport, really budokai 3 is more than what it seems, in the end the tenchaichi was more directed to the fans while budokai 3 was made to people who like beat em ups.



...That's the same opinion I have... I never liked the tenkaichi series for fighting... but it has an adventure aura...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2006)

Wow, I'm glad they decided to add in-game transformations. I felt that was what the first Tenkaichi was missing. 

And at least we know they added at least two more movie characters. I'm looking forward to this title ^_^


----------



## Heroin (May 2, 2006)

I cant wait in to it comes out. there like adding over 100 characters.


----------



## Personal Jesus (May 2, 2006)

Very nice. I enjoyed the first Budokai Tenkaichi a lot -- it's my favorite DBZ game to date. From what I've read from IGN's first impressions, this one looks like it'll have a lot of the stuff that were missing in the original.

..I'm so gonna enjoy beating the bejesus out of Lord Slug with Freeza.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 2, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> I don't see any difference between this and the first one besides the new characters.



thats true but for the revoultion verison you will have new way to play it


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2006)

Yeah u get to stand up and do a kamahamaha...just make sure no ones around


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Looks like just the first tenkaichi. I am dissapointed to be honest, I thought that they would atleast change some stuff but its basicily once again the same game with more characters


I have no choice but to agree, but I'll still get it.  I always get them as gifts during random times, and I've never bought a budokai/tenkaichi game myself.  I just wish they'd make a game like legends, but with a 2 player mode that had the space, and fun factor of the 1 player mode.


----------



## Syphorce (May 2, 2006)

Are they ever gonna come out with a new DBZ series.?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 2, 2006)

Seems to be exactly what it's supposed to be, Tenkaichi 2. 

One thing I wish they'd change is the battle system. Sure it's great but add a bit more combos, a little bit more strategy, the ability to have your opponent be able to feel your attacks while they are attacking you like that and then it would be great. 

I don't fully understand the IGT though. I hope it's not like B3 where you can only stay in that form for a limited amount of time and then detransform when you are hit but when you have enough power to transform you can stay in that form for a good while even though you are hit and can detransform at will depending on the move. An example was in B3 where you were in SSj4 mode and your power was going down and then you were hit and you detransform, I just wish your power wouldn't go down fast at all and you can do alot of fighting in that form. 

Also I hope there's a mode where you can fight and gain items to increase your health for some long standing battles. Battles that take a good amount to finish and co-op!! Also I can't wait to see this on the "Wii". Imagine moving your hands in Kamehameha position. Badass. 

Those are just minor changes. I love Tenkaichi and it doesn't matter much and those changes are very very minor changes so I think they can get them down before release. This game looks great already and I can't wait to play it. Excellent additions.


----------



## Mukuro (May 2, 2006)

Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> Very nice. I enjoyed the first Budokai Tenkaichi a lot -- it's my favorite DBZ game to date. From what I've read from IGN's first impressions, this one looks like it'll have a lot of the stuff that were missing in the original.
> 
> ..I'm so gonna enjoy beating the bejesus out of Lord Slug with Freeza.


Lol...

Freeza Form 1 > Everyone else > Guldo


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 2, 2006)

Syphorce said:
			
		

> Are they ever gonna come out with a new DBZ series.?


What?  There have been quite a few different DBZ series (as in different types of fighting game series, and other types of games).  Heck they even had RPGs.  I think DBZ has had a sufficient amount of series....not to mention the gba versions of dbz, and the crappy game saga.  DBZ isn't lacking in a variety of genres when it comes to games.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 3, 2006)

The coolest frieza I think is the 2nd or 3rd form were Frieza gets you in the horns and humps you (I would always do this move just for fun)


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 3, 2006)

Okay who was that guy with the hat in one of the movies? And what was up with Piccolo's outfit? *confused*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2006)

That wasn't Piccolo, that was Lord Slug. He was in movie 4 and the guy with the hat is Andriod 13 who was in movie err, one of the movies.


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

#13 was from movie 7...

Same with the dude with ginger hair (if you ever come across him)...

That's Super #13.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 3, 2006)

ok well he SOUNDED like Piccolo, lol. I never saw either of those movies. I hope they have the guy from DBGT who turned things to metal..

... and I want more unique special moves. No more hyper beam rush or whatever it was.


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

Lol... You want General Lock.

I want every single character who appeared in the three shows... But I have a feeling we won't be treated that much


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 3, 2006)

The only DB series I was ever big into was DBZ. But i caught some parts of the others... hence why I know about General Locke, lol.

They should put in the Ox King.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2006)

I know this is a little late



> Tenkaichi was a better game than all the Budokais...it actually took skill to win...



No, you need skill to win on the third one, volly balling, escaping the volly ball, dodigng the kamehameha waves, actually hitting your ultimate.



> All you have to do is full up your gauge
> go next to the person
> transform
> and do your special on them



Usaully ki goes down i beleive, and once again you must be playing the game at a basic level, it is pretty easy to avoid the finishers, unless i pull it off, i think i go super that stuns them, then i go hyper slam, its on.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 3, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> ^ 3 was good but I found it kind of cheap



lol, nr.3 was a huge step forward compared to the previous ones.


----------



## Seany (May 3, 2006)

Looking at the goku vs vegeta vid, this game looks alot better than 1.
The stages are bigger, you can shoot ki blasts alot faster, there's transformations, the combo's are different and alternate costumes. Can't wait!


----------



## little nin (May 3, 2006)

it looks gud i look forward to it coming to us


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 3, 2006)

some updated news on Super DBZ

looks pretty promising.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 3, 2006)

this look cooler than all the Budokais and Tenkaichis...


----------



## Seany (May 3, 2006)

A shame that doesn't have alot of characters :/.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> this look cooler than all the Budokais and Tenkaichis...




  To me it doesnt, the rest of the dragonballz games try to theme with the manga.

This one is aimed to compete with teken, so people who buy it looking to take on the dbz world could be disapointed.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 3, 2006)

but ive been wanting a hardcore DBZ game for a while now(since Budokai 1) and well its about fucking time.


----------



## MS81 (May 3, 2006)

this ps2 game will be the best because it will play like street fight.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 3, 2006)

What would make it even better if it was online
(only online game for PS2 I play is Socom 2/3)


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> To me it doesnt, the rest of the dragonballz games try to theme with the manga.
> 
> This one is aimed to compete with teken, so people who buy it looking to take on the dbz world could be disapointed.



well there are tons of games that try to mirror the manga.

what we need now is a game that takes DBZ to a decent fighting engine.

only things i regret about super DBZ:

- it is not developed by Capcom JP (even though the game is being developed by a group that designed street fighter 2)

- the game is not 2d and if it were 2d i wanted it to have the animation of SF3:3rdS and the resolution of GGXX.

- that if it was ported to the us. that it retained the original JP VA or at least an option to change the audio.... the US VA SUCK and the US OST SUCK.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 3, 2006)

What the Dragonball game designers should do 

is split the Budokai's and Tenkaichi games into 2 seperate
games and have the sequels keep the same fighting engine
with more characters/moves/levels/etc....


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (May 3, 2006)

budokai ftw..and new game looks cool,


----------



## Kaki (May 3, 2006)

Who else thinks they uped the graphics a bit? 
I hope they have more stages and I love the transformations!
Unfortuatly they probably did't fix the camera angle problem!! 

Its looking nice!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 4, 2006)

Kakihara I will answer your questions!!!

1.) In an interview and a preview one of the websites say they updated the graphics 
2.) Yep, more stages. I think around 
3.) Yep, they figured the camera angle problem too they said 

Here's the IGN and Gamestop articles. I'll highlight some of the best parts. 



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> May 1, 2006 - Of all the franchises around with hardcore fan bases, very few approach the rabid following of Atari's Dragon Ball Z games. Its fans gobble up each release with reckless abandon, enough so that the franchise has spawned multiple variations of the series, all based around fighting of course, but some with a strong leaning into other genres.
> 
> While Super Dragon Ball Z is intended for hardcore fighting fans, Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2 is targeted at a much wider audience, seemingly even those who aren't yet into DBZ. It's a massive game, featuring *over 100 playable characters*, a number of which have never been in a Dragon Ball Z videogame before. There were only six on display in the build we saw at Atari's Pre-E3 event so we're not sure how Spike is planning on managing a roster that large and allow gamers to easily find their favorite fighters, but suffice it to say that nearly every DBZ character you could ever want is likely to make an appearance here.
> 
> ...





			
				Gamestop said:
			
		

> The original Dragon Ball Z Tenkaichi saw tremendous commercial success, selling more than a million units in Europe and North America. Following up on that is, of course, a sequel, Tenkaichi 2 for the PlayStation 2. As a fighting game, Tenkaichi 2 aims squarely for a mainstream audience with its focus on presentation. *As you jump, punch, shoot, and slam your enemies, there will be frequent pauses for you to admire the special graphics effects*. This style of presentation gives the game a more epic look and feel, similar to the style that's made the anime series so popular worldwide. Environmental damage and the ability to transform your fighter into a larger version are features that will also accentuate the visuals and gameplay.
> 
> Tenkaichi 2 will feature an exhaustive list of 100 playable characters. You'll be able to choose your favorites like Goku, Vegeta, and Buu, as well as more obscure characters as you make your way through the extensive story mode. *The plot will span much of the franchise's lore, from Saiyan Saga all the way to the end of the Dragon Ball Z GT movies.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Seany (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for info Kyuubi Naruto!

Oh god it sounds alot better. Everyone has new specials to! 
It's going to be amazing..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 4, 2006)

Yeah it is going to be great 

On gamefaqs someone said they saw Andriod 13's name on the japanese website but it's not confirmed. So far I'm really impressed with the battle system. I saw a video where Buu hit Goku in the air and then he rushed towards Goku with his arm stretched out about to smack him straight to the ground DBZ style. It's always wanted that in a DBZ game but I never figured they would put it in there. Also they incorporated teleportation so you can hit them back and forth. 

Awesomeness.


----------



## Seany (May 4, 2006)

Yeah i am so happy that teleportation has been added in this one. It will make the battle alot more fun . So are you hoping for any specific characters? i definatley want Garlic jr in, i don't think he's ever been in a dbz game  also king piccollo


----------



## Kaki (May 4, 2006)

Thanks KN! With 100 charaters Who will NOT be in? wow!.....
I hope the split screen works well.....


----------



## Gambitz (May 4, 2006)

yah just saw the gameplay this game looks kick ass they have included constant teleportaion with all charecter, in game transfermations, faster attacks and specials, grahics looks great, more room to battle and overall it looks fun cant wait to hear and see more info on this game. This might be the greatest dbz game ever made since they finally listined to the fans.. im gonna be the first to purchase this i cant wait.Oh and 100 charecters im definitly getting this.

ps~ i hope u can play online.


----------



## CarolinaB (May 4, 2006)

Awesome!! 100 characters!? Who's NOT going to be there? 

Man I can't wait! It looks as good as the first, actually better!


----------



## Gambitz (May 4, 2006)

dont know if this is new or not buti found a vid of the game on youtube which has goku , vegeta ,friza and super 13 fighting and new battle arena:

over 2 min long

episode 1 of Red vs. Blue season 4


----------



## Kaki (May 4, 2006)

Thanks! Whoa I did't know the game had Japanese audio! Increadable.....


----------



## Gambitz (May 4, 2006)

^no prob lol happy to help cant wait till this game comes out


----------



## CarolinaB (May 4, 2006)

I saw this lis of characters in gamefaqs's board, it's not official and mayne some characters are just wishfull thinking, but notheleast it sounds very very nice!!


> i went to ign or atari and somebody had a long carichter list
> Kid Goku
> Krillin- Kid, Normal
> Piccolo
> ...


----------



## Ikari Shinji (May 4, 2006)

Is there a release date slated in japan yet? I'm gonna port it over when it comes out


----------



## CarolinaB (May 4, 2006)

I dunno Japan's relase, but in October the game will be relased for US and in November for EU.... it's going to be a while


----------



## Kaki (May 4, 2006)

OMFG this is the complete DBZ game!


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 4, 2006)

Pikon and Baby Vegeta Monkey Form!?!?!?!?!?!!

This game is going to be crazy


----------



## Kaki (May 4, 2006)

Uub -Majuub
Garlic Jr-Normal, Transformation
The Spice Boys
Nikki
Sansho
Doctor Willow
Bio Fighters
Turles

For sure.....


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

CarolinaB said:
			
		

> I saw this lis of characters in gamefaqs's board, it's not official and mayne some characters are just wishfull thinking, but notheleast it sounds very very nice!!


I was almost crying when I read that list...

I hope the official is exactly the same!!!


----------



## Kaki (May 4, 2006)

and maybe more!


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

Is anyone even missing from that list?


----------



## Kaki (May 4, 2006)

I don't think they have chichi or Bulma


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

Lol... Guess you're right about that.

I wish they could make Oozaru bigger... Hildegarn wouldn't look right if he was that size...


----------



## Kaki (May 4, 2006)

Yea.......we'll see!


----------



## CarolinaB (May 4, 2006)

Well Chichi could be pretty cool, like in Chou DBZ, but Bulma? What would her specials be like? And Lunchm Uulong and Puar seam to be missing to...


----------



## Kaki (May 4, 2006)

That's true.....they sould be in some's specials

Bulma could Totaly use different Mechs and stuff.....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 5, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Yeah i am so happy that teleportation has been added in this one. It will make the battle alot more fun . So are you hoping for any specific characters? i definatley want Garlic jr in, i don't think he's ever been in a dbz game  also king piccollo



I do want Garlic Jr. in the game. He was the main villain I wanted. Also I hope that we can switch costumes this time around so I can pick some extra costumes other then the standard ones. That list is godly. 


> Gohan-Normal, SS1, SS2, *Mystic Sword kais Outfit*, Mystic Goku Outfit



The Gohan I've always wanted in a DBZ game, I hope this list comes true.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 5, 2006)

BWAHAHAHA, this is stupid


----------



## Seany (May 5, 2006)

Those levels are just HUGE! it's so cool. The costumes i really want are Goku's yardrat(sp?, anyway the one when Trunks talks to him), Krillen's, Gohan's and Vegeta's Namek armor, Piccollo with cape and Trunks without his jacket.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 5, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHA, this is stupid



damn the game got DBGT characters


----------



## Mukuro (May 5, 2006)

... It's such a happy day today... I just found out that Super Dragonball Z is gonna come out on the ps2!!!

Ah~!!! I can't believe it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2006)

The first game was awesome, the best int he DBZ lineage I think. I just hope with part 2, they remove that movement restriction. You know, how it makes you stay a certain distance from the person you're fighting?

I mean, what if you want to hide and charge up, they can always find you, because you can't fly too far away.


----------



## Seany (May 5, 2006)

It looks like it's changed to the way you want it inthe vids


----------



## Gambitz (May 5, 2006)

new vids at gamespot with developer interview:


----------



## Mukuro (May 6, 2006)

Lol. No there is still an invisible barrier that limits your movement! That's what my brother told me


----------



## Seany (May 6, 2006)

The levels are still alot bigger though. Maybe a game on ps3 won't limit your movements


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2006)

I hope they make the stages sypherical, the last one had barriers i think it would be cool if you could travel round in circles to break the feeling of barrier.

I hope they work on the transformation image, as it looks it somewhat sucks, still it is better than no transformation.


----------



## Gambitz (May 6, 2006)

guys mabe it had barriers cause it was a demo lol


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> guys mabe it had barriers cause it was a demo lol




Hm i didnt notice the barriers, i was refering to the first tencaichi, i would have prefered it if the whole thing was rounded.


----------



## Mukuro (May 6, 2006)

What do you mean when you say rounded?

I want the barriers to just disappear because everytime I get comboed there I die! No way out of there...

Super Dragonball Z looks too~ cool though! Only 18 characters, but the gameplay looks nice!


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> What do you mean when you say rounded?
> 
> I want the barriers to just disappear because everytime I get comboed there I die! No way out of there...
> 
> Super Dragonball Z looks too~ cool though! Only 18 characters, but the gameplay looks nice!




You know on budokai 3 if you kept going you would keep going round and round, like that, each stage a sphere. So the barrier isnt there you will just keep going.

That to me would be cool, i also wouldnt mind if the stage were really huge, like all the earth stages were combined so you could go to the rocky area and take the beef up to kami location, you can pick your starting location, that would be cool but i think im pushing it.


----------



## Kaki (May 6, 2006)

I agree the connected stages would be great and they could all be connedted if the battle lasted long enough.....

after all they let goku go from SSJ3 to SSJ4.......


----------



## Seany (May 7, 2006)

Bumpy bump


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 23, 2006)

-- Well, im not sure if anyone here has been keeping up with the hype in the last two days, but after everything we've seen so far, this might be the best Dragon Ball Z game ever-- we have a media blowout.

Real Time kamehaha -- Link removed
Tapion In Action -- Link removed
Reverse Transformation -- Link removed
Tien Self-Destruct Tri Beam -- Link removed
Incomplete Fusion WIP -- Link removed
Cui in action -- Link removed[/FONT]
LSSJ Broly vs. Syn Shenron -- Link removed
Omega Shenron vs. Pan -- Link removed
Pan vs. Burter -- Link removed
Garlic Jr. vs. Piccolo -- Link removed
Saiyaman and Saiyagirl -- Link removed 
Meta Cooler vs. SSJ Goku --http://youtube.com/watch?v=foN8ZScKtDk



> Improvements Done to The Combat System -- Whiteguy & Crownjo
> 
> The following are three of the most noteable of the combos, as I can't remember ALL of them:
> 
> ...




As for more information and media, it can be found here.

Another one bites the dust.


Is everything looking and sounding amazing or what ?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2006)

As long as they make the camera slightly better and have the attacks look different i'm happy, thanks for the update.


----------



## Seany (Jul 23, 2006)

OMFG!!!  this game is looking amazing! 
Garlic jr finally! i've been waiting forever to play him! years!
and also cui, pan, yajurobi and grandpa gohan!? fuck me. That is great! 
and some cannot fly? lol this should be interesting.
and those stages look incredible now. Ice glaciers ftw!

God this game looks awesome. I seriously can't wait!

Thanks for posting.

Edit: and more baby forms, super Uub and an oozaru raditz,nappa? WOW!


----------



## DISTANTTHUNDER (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh yeah, this games all me!


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for posting this game is looking better and better.....espesily with the Reverse Transformation and the in game fusions great find...Platinum-Pimpette reps..


----------



## Gene (Jul 23, 2006)

I rather have a Budokai 4.... The first Tenkaichi game made my hand hurt. 


Still, the game looks good. I'll give it a rent first.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2006)

Awesome!!

I didn't see those new videos. This game is going to be amazing!!!


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 23, 2006)

> ...Platinum-Pimpette reps..



-- How sweet-- thank you DM ^^.

-- Im sure you guys might of missed out on some of the newest scans as well, so i thought i'd post those too.

this premise



As you can see, they seem to be putting a few more female characters in this time around-- which im very happy about myself. I always wanted Pan in the game, and now im currently waiting for four characters before im happy all around with the game-- Chibi GT Goku, GT Trunks, GT Goten, and General Rildo. Im also highly anticipating the Story Mode with RPG aspects. Here's some images of just some of the combos listed for one character only-- 





> -- Continued
> 
> 
> [AonE-AnY]​_Ah​_My​_Goddess​_-​_Sorezore​_no​_Tsubasa​_-​_11​_[WS][556BBB79].avi
> ...



-- Now that's some variety for us, which BT1 lacked alot of-- that's quite a big list of combos to do, and that's most likely not even counting the possible strings you could make up yourself.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 23, 2006)

There's going to be combos in this game?  You could tell me that and cut out half the characters and I'll still be happy.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 23, 2006)

Grandpa Gohan? Seriously? Sweet. I can't wait to smack the crap out of some GT villains with him.


----------



## MOTO (Jul 24, 2006)

Dang the game looks awesome!!! Can't wait until it comes out. And wow you can fuse during battles!?!?! I wonder how we'll be able to do it.

Thanks for posting the clips, pics, and info.


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 24, 2006)

---  Here are some new scans showing off tibits of the new " RPG Story Mode " --


----------



## Aman (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Sesqoo (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks really cool. I so want is game!


----------



## Arazial (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah cool, looks fun.  I hadn't been following this game recently, I didn't even know Tapion was in it.  

Anyways it's gonna be a rough October on the old wallet this year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2006)

Better than DBZ Hyper Dimension?



Maybe.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2006)

Gotta admit looks hella alot better, rpg mode done right? Wow...this is great.


----------



## Atmosphere (Jul 24, 2006)

that game looks bad ass


----------



## Seany (Jul 24, 2006)

This is what i call a sequel! 
Theres even alternate costumes this time. Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Masaki (Jul 24, 2006)

Yajirobe vs the world.


----------



## Seany (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm so happy Yajirobe is in! 
Now we can finally have a Vegeta vs him in story mode! XD


----------



## Masaki (Jul 24, 2006)

Hm, I wonder if there are Oozaru transformations.

If so, Yajirobe definitly = win.


----------



## Seany (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes there sure are Oozaru tranformations! XD
theres vid of them.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2006)

This game is turning out to be the best DBZ game out there. 

Now I want to make another Tenkaichi 2 info topic.


----------



## Seany (Jul 24, 2006)

^ By all means please do 
All this game needs now is Kid Krillen and King Piccolo for me!


----------



## Masaki (Jul 25, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Yes there sure are Oozaru tranformations! XD
> theres vid of them.



Really?  Where?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> ^ By all means please do
> All this game needs now is Kid Krillen and King Piccolo for me!


If super DBZ has king piccolo i'm sure this will  Kid krillen? Humm...how about the guy he fought in the first tournament, haha i could see him in the game. Special attack = pubic finger


----------



## Masaki (Jul 25, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> If super DBZ has king piccolo i'm sure this will  Kid krillen? Humm...how about the guy he fought in the first tournament, haha i could see him in the game. Special attack = pubic finger



Only Krillan and the androids could beat him.  Frieza doesn't have a nose, either.


----------



## ANBU Hatake Kakashi (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope they have Super Saiya-jin Gokou in Kaioken Form in a purple aura that would be Uber kool.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2006)

After buying and playing the first Budokai Tenkaichi game I was weary about a sequel but an RPG mode sounds really intrguing and hard to pass up ^_^


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2006)

^First one was fun though  And damn i never noticed you had 37,426 post....damn


----------



## escamoh (Jul 26, 2006)

This game looks sick.

But the vids on the first post were removed by Atari


----------



## Masaki (Jul 26, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^First one was fun though  And damn i never noticed you had 37,426 post....damn



Fun, but an absolute Special Attack abuse game.


----------



## Arazial (Jul 26, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Fun, but an absolute Special Attack abuse game.



Yeah that was my one problem with the game....powerup homing hit, or use fast recharging special.  Knock enemy to ground, charge up and repeat.   Sadly that was all my friends did to each other when they played so people got bored of it fast.  Though it could also have been due to the 4 player Gekitou games being better for groups.

Anyways spending all that time going through modes to unlock the tons of characters was alot fun, and doing that as well as the rpg mode should help this one's replayability.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2006)

Arazial said:
			
		

> Yeah that was my one problem with the game....powerup homing hit, or use fast recharging special.  Knock enemy to ground, charge up and repeat.   Sadly that was all my friends did to each other when they played so people got bored of it fast.  Though it could also have been due to the 4 player Gekitou games being better for groups.
> 
> Anyways spending all that time going through modes to unlock the tons of characters was alot fun, and doing that as well as the rpg mode should help this one's replayability.


^OMG i hated when my friends did that. Only two did that, then when we finally beat them they never wanted to play again  It's usually 5 of us who play fighting games so we finally shut them up. Yeah hopefully this game works on that a bit but as you said the first one was fun unlocking everyone and with THIS many characters it's gotta take some time


----------



## Masaki (Jul 26, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^OMG i hated when my friends did that. Only two did that, then when we finally beat them they never wanted to play again  It's usually 5 of us who play fighting games so we finally shut them up. Yeah hopefully this game works on that a bit but as you said the first one was fun unlocking everyone and with THIS many characters it's gotta take some time



Well, my friends and I managed to have a number of amusing matches.  Some of them were:

- One time I lost track of my opponent and he bombarded me with Vegeta's ki blasts.  Not to mention I had a lot of actual fun matches and weird ingame moments against him.  For instance, one time he used a physical special and I used Kamehameha.  He was above me, and his special moved him down while my attack went up, so it missed.  However, right when he was about to hit me, my Kamehameha was still going, so it still hit and killed him.

- Another person I know used Super 17 like a bitch.  He had excellent timing for the barrier in order to guard against physical specials.  Any non-beam special could easily be countered by Hell's Storm.  Any ki waves we shot were absorbed, and if you used the wrong attack while he was absorbing, he absorbed it, too (I think he once absorbed a ridiculously strong attack, like 100x Big Bang Kamehameha or something).  I finally figured out that Chiaoutzu was the best choice because he had a beam special that could beat his Hell's Storm and a rock special that he couldn't absorb, not to mention he was rather quick.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2006)

^Hands down Super 17 = the cheapest in the game. My friend asorb all my damn beams, every single one so i fianlly just beat the shit out of him with gohan. He got pissed after i told him Gohan's ultimate special


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Jul 27, 2006)

Sick game. Metal Cooler, LORD SLUG, Tapion (!!!), and Pan, I'm waiting for.

And in-game transformations, and my absolute favorite (from B3), PLANETARY DESTRUCTION! Mwa hah hah hah, this game is absolute fanservice.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 28, 2006)

Dark Shadow said:
			
		

> Sick game. Metal Cooler, LORD SLUG, Tapion (!!!), and Pan, I'm waiting for.
> 
> And in-game transformations, and my absolute favorite (from B3), PLANETARY DESTRUCTION! Mwa hah hah hah, this game is absolute fanservice.



Lord Slug, too?  Sweet.  I think they're just putting every single character into this game, providing they've fought at least once.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 28, 2006)

If people fired Specials did you not dodge? And the super attacks fire normal ki to break them powering up. The game was tight and i look foward to playing the second.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> If people fired Specials did you not dodge? And the super attacks fire normal ki to break them powering up. The game was tight and i look foward to playing the second.


That's definately true, and it was always a sweet feeling to do the twisting dodge while flying full speed at the opponent.  The rare times you were able to hide from the opponent and try to sneak attack them was fun too (vs mode that is), though my brother would always look at my screen and act like he wasn't 

EDIT:  Merging with this, but keeping your title.


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jul 28, 2006)

-- Here's a new video you guys, and the quality is crisp and clear. I simply love the Shin Budokai animation added, where the beam actually hits you first, before pushing you back. That was unexpected, and that gives you a sense of a full on attack taken or executed. The stages look rather large and beautiful, and the music sounds pretty good to me-- overall, there's nothing in that video this video that dissapointed me at all. I knew what to expect, and while the fighting doesn't look better then Super Dragon Ball Z, it still looks pretty damn good.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2006)

Platinum-Pimpette said:
			
		

> -- Here's a new video you guys, and the quality is crisp and clear. I simply love the Shin Budokai animation added, where the beam actually hits you first, before pushing you back. That was unexpected, and that gives you a sense of a full on attack taken or executed. The stages look rather large and beautiful, and the music sounds pretty good to me-- overall, there's nothing in that video this video that dissapointed me at all. I knew what to expect, and while the fighting doesn't look better then Super Dragon Ball Z, it still looks pretty damn good.


Hugs/Reps Thanks so much, that was just simply fucking amazing!  I can't wait


----------



## Seany (Jul 28, 2006)

Omg! new music! fuck yes, its about time! It sounds great =). 
Wow those stages are HUGE, most of that first fight was underwater :amazed
This game just looks awesome =)
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 28, 2006)

OMFG that video looked really good.  
It seems they might actually add some new fun features to how it's played from what I saw from the Gohan Frieza fight.


----------



## Seany (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm loving the new combos and moves in action. Buu's extintion attack has been improved! 
and the teleportation move is sweet!


----------



## Arazial (Jul 28, 2006)

Pretty sweet video, can't wait for the game to come out.   Nice to see some of the new levels as well.  

I like how they expanded upon the underwater areas of the levels.  I'm doubting it, but I hope they add a larger sky segment to the levels as well.  It'd be fun to fly high into the air than nail an opponent as they plummet from the sky.   Or possibly add a way to hide around the clouds ect.  Or maybe that's just me wanting to reinact the first Tienshinhan vs. Goku fight.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 28, 2006)

Arazial said:
			
		

> Pretty sweet video, can't wait for the game to come out.   Nice to see some of the new levels as well.
> 
> I like how they expanded upon the underwater areas of the levels.  I'm doubting it, but I hope they add a larger sky segment to the levels as well.  It'd be fun to fly high into the air than nail an opponent as they plummet from the sky.   Or possibly add a way to hide around the clouds ect.  Or maybe that's just me wanting to reinact the first Tienshinhan vs. Goku fight.


Goku did it to Tienshinhan in the second one too (can't remember the first one well though since it's been quite a while since I last saw it).  Oh and yeah the cloud hiding idea would be a great one along with the expanded flight area.


----------



## Arazial (Jul 28, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Goku did it to Tienshinhan in the second one too (can't remember the first one well though since it's been quite a while since I last saw it).  Oh and yeah the cloud hiding idea would be a great one along with the expanded flight area.



Yeah I'm pretty sure the cloud hiding was in the second fight between them.   Can't remember if it was in the first.. but I don't think so.  I just think Goku jumped into the air very high to avoid Kikoho.  

The reason I mentioned Goku vs. Tienshinhan's first fight was mostly about me wanting to act out the plummeting from the sky part.  I also mentioned it due to it being my fave dragonball/z/gt fight.

Gah, all this talking about db is making me want to bust out my old fansubs now  .


----------



## Masaki (Jul 28, 2006)

So, how will the grounded enemies fight flyers?


----------



## Seany (Jul 28, 2006)

^Hmm not sure. There must be some stratergy, like sneaking up on them! 
I did read that they will have one airial attack each though =P
Hopefully Kid Goku has super dragonfist.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> ^Hmm not sure. There must be some stratergy, like sneaking up on them!
> I did read that they will have one airial attack each though =P
> Hopefully Kid Goku has super dragonfist.


Here's to hoping it looks exactly like the Budokai 3 version, which was pure win.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 28, 2006)

Arazial said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm pretty sure the cloud hiding was in the second fight between them.   Can't remember if it was in the first.. but I don't think so.  I just think Goku jumped into the air very high to avoid Kikoho.
> 
> The reason I mentioned Goku vs. Tienshinhan's first fight was mostly about me wanting to act out the plummeting from the sky part.  I also mentioned it due to it being my fave dragonball/z/gt fight.
> 
> Gah, all this talking about db is making me want to bust out my old fansubs now  .


aww.  I only have a few fansubs of the piccolo tourney one .  But it'd so kickass to have someone falling from the sky for a long time.  Especially if you can have some form of mechanic where you can waste a powerbar or something to catch up to them before they reach the ground and crash, or give up to power bars to save yourself....or just watch them fall .


----------



## Seany (Jul 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Here's to hoping it looks exactly like the Budokai 3 version, which was pure win.



Yeah i hope so!  that was one of my favourites!


----------



## Masaki (Jul 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Here's to hoping it looks exactly like the Budokai 3 version, which was pure win.



That attack kicked so much ass.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 2, 2006)

The boxart looks pretty good for the Japanese version. Also, i really hope they've improved the fighting animations as well.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2006)

*WAIT!!!* Is battle damage still in it?


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> *WAIT!!!* Is battle damage still in it?



That's a good question. But it's not really a concern of mine, because the battle damage feature was one of the main reasons we didn't get any alternative costumes in the initial installment. It's a great feature, but i really wouldn't miss it. Also, some more news. Some of it is old though.



> Okratron 5000 Selected to Produce Atari?s Latest Title, "Dragonball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2"
> 
> Dallas, TX, June 30, 2006 --(PR.COM)-- Perhaps OKRATRON 5000 is not a household name, but chances are that Atari, Sega and Nintendo are. Meet the guys behind the games. They are the audio experts who create and record the sound effects, score, and character voices that turn video games into experiences. And, after being selected to produce ATARI?s latest title, they can definitely say ?Budokai Tenkaichi?.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> That's a good question. But it's not really a concern of mine, because the battle damage feature was one of the main reasons we didn't get any alternative costumes in the initial installment. It's a great feature, but i really wouldn't miss it. Also, some more news. Some of it is old though.


But i love battle damage, forget alternet customs!!!


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> But i love battle damage, forget alternet customs!!!



agreed.... Battle Damage > Alternate Costumes

It gives more focus onto how powerfull a battle is goin on... to bad they don't go all out with battle damage more true to the series. = blood & completely torn costumes


----------



## Zeig (Aug 3, 2006)

So cant wait till this game comes out, gonna buy it like in the blink of an eye


----------



## Seany (Aug 3, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> The boxart looks pretty good for the Japanese version. Also, i really hope they improved the fighting animations as well.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love the cover 
Nice too see Piccolo with cape & turban, and one of BabyVegeta's forms in a screen =D


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 3, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I love the cover
> Nice too see Piccolo with cape & turban, and one of BabyVegeta's forms in a screen =D



^^ Piccolo finally has it lol!!! 

That's some good info up there aswell ^_^


----------



## Seany (Aug 4, 2006)

Cool vid =)
I loved Buu's attack at the end XD


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 4, 2006)

I thought I might put this at this forum for more people to see....

And trust me.... all of this info is legit... I personally checked out all this info to see if it's true.

It's all up to date as of now....



> Features:
> *Reverting Transformations (Some characters are not able to do this)
> *Alternate Costumes
> *In-Game Fusions (Must be in Tag Team)
> ...


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 7, 2006)

New Video -- Shows off tag team ability, and stage destruction. Bad Quality though. 

Link removed


Here's a few minor new images as well with translated information below them. 





> Event of the boundary king. Even in addition, the sub character who don't normally appear in battle, appears in large numbers.







> The name of the game is Chestnut Phosphorus, Anti-Cultivation man game! After the spread  of energy bullet hits-- ignited with トドメ, shooting skill "Air Circle 斬"  would be necessary to send them crashing!!







> If the battle ends, getting experience value. Furthermore it becomes strong with levelling up! In addition, there are also times when the item can be use to procure.







> Fighting it is, also the city and the like where it means to venture in the interval secure, reappearance! Don't you think? the atmosphere which appears in cartoon and animation that way is.
> 
> -- Expect the next update on August 18th.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh God, this is like the best possible fusion of DBZ Legends from the PS1 and DBZ Budokai 1 with their story mode.  O_o


----------



## Seany (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm loving the story mode =O


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 7, 2006)

Also, here was the first segment to that video. 

Link removed


----------



## Masaki (Aug 7, 2006)

If this is the last DBZ game ever, I wouldn't care.  I'll be beyond satisfied.

Also, does anyone have flyer vs nonflyer videos, oozaru vs Super Namek or Hildegarn videos, and the American release date?


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 7, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> If this is the last DBZ game ever, I wouldn't care.  I'll be beyond satisfied.
> 
> Also, does anyone have flyer vs nonflyer videos, oozaru videos, and the American release date?



The game will be released in Japan on Oct. 5th, and currently, there is no set date for US release-- however, it won't be anymore then two weeks after the Japan version is initially released. Most people expect it to be released on the 31st of Oct though.  

As for the Oozaru and the flyer vs nonflyers videos, im not aware of any in particular as of yet. There's a few Oozaru videos on youtube, but they were during the very early stages of the game's development. So they weren't any good, nor am i sure if their still around.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 7, 2006)

Game dubbing will only take two weeks at the most?

And I want the Shenrons in the game.  And the Para Para (sp?) brothers.

"uum-para-para Lemme see you SMILE!"


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 7, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Game dubbing will only take two weeks at the most?
> 
> And I want the Shenrons in the game.  And the Para Para (sp?) brothers.
> 
> "uum-para-para Lemme see you SMILE!"



 No, dubbing the game takes longer then two weeks. Dubbing has been in the works for a while now. So far, there's only one Shenron confirmed to be in the game, and i really doubt the other's will make it in, though it would be rather surprising to say the least.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 7, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> No, dubbing the game takes longer then two weeks. Dubbing has been in the works for a while now. So far, there's only one Shenron confirmed to be in the game, and i really doubt the other's will make it in, though it would be rather surprising to say the least.



They're putting in Cui but not the Shenrons?


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 7, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> They're putting in Cui but not the Shenrons?



I know how you feel, we have all been there. But then again, i love Pan and people find her to be quite annoying, useless, all the above and would love to see he replaced for someone they find more worthy. So honestly, it really doesn't bother me much that Cui will be in over some of the shenrons.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 7, 2006)

It's not that I hate Cui much, it's that such an insignificant character will be in there, but not the last villains?


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 7, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> It's not that I hate Cui much, it's that such an insignificant character will be in there, but not the last villains?



You have to remember that this is a Dragon Ball Z Game, Cui is much more welcome then anyone from Dragon Ball GT. He Vegeta's first rival. The GT content is always extra, so people tend to take whatever they can get. If they don't make it in, then it's not really that much of a problem as long as they have the essential Shenron.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 7, 2006)

And it said the DB characters will be in there, too, right?  Does that include enemies like Tambourine and Drum?

Also, in Japan, there is no DBZ and DBGT, it's all Dragonball.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 7, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> And it said the DB characters will be in there, too, right?  Does that include enemies like Tambourine and Drum?
> 
> Also, in Japan, there is no DBZ and DBGT, it's all Dragonball.



I wasn't aware of that until now, thankz for making note of it. But yes, there will be some DB characters(non flyers)as well. However im pretty sure there that Tambourine won't be in, nor will Drum.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 7, 2006)

Which DB fighters are confirmed?  I know of:

Goku
Grandpa Gohan
Yajirobe
Roshi

Are there any others?  Maybe Oolong or Puar?  I always wanted to use their transformation powers.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 7, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Which DB fighters are confirmed?  I know of:
> 
> Goku
> Grandpa Gohan
> ...



As of right now, those are the only characters confirmed. Also, you can't forget one of the returning DB characters from BT which is some guy in pink, i forgot his name though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 7, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Also, in Japan, there is no DBZ and DBGT, it's all Dragonball.


Not exactly. You're thinking of the manga, which despite following through all the way to the end of the Buu saga, is just called Dragon Ball the whole way through. In regards to the anime however, there is Dragon Ball Z and Dragon Ball GT, even in Japan.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 7, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> As of right now, those are the only characters confirmed. Also, you can't forget one of the returning DB characters from BT which is some guy in pink, i forgot his name though.



I never liked Tao.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's a new scan, but because of the size, it's hard to actually make out anything. It's hard for me atleast.


----------



## LBFanGirl (Aug 11, 2006)

when is this game commin out ?


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 11, 2006)

You can check here in ths link. here's the latest Preview of the game to. I found nothing interesting about it except one thing--



> *The developer seems aware of the amount of exertion involved when using the Wii controller for long stretches and was quick to point out that if you get tired blasting foes with energy attacks using the Wii controller. The Wii users can always plug in a GameCube controller to your Wii, sit back and relax, and devastate your enemies with just your fingers and thumbs if you rather not use the Wii-mote.*



There's no way in hell im getting the Playstation 2 version now. Also--



> dragon adventure mode will feature approximately 60 hours of gameplay.


I'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 11, 2006)

Hmm good info for the Wii I suppose.... I might actually get a Wii if I can use the Gamecube controller = pwnage


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 11, 2006)

this is going to be the best game almost ever for an anime


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 11, 2006)

Wii News

BT2 is confirmed to be a launch title for Wii
Link removed <---- source

^^ It also confirms the rest of the launch titles


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> You can check here in ths link. here's the latest Preview of the game to. I found nothing interesting about it except one thing--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that would be a problem, the whole hand annoying thing with the Wii controller for a DBZ game. Owell i wasn't getting it for the Wii regardless for two reasons. One i'm not getting the Wii right away. Two = PS2 Controller >>> Gamecube controller for fighters


----------



## Gunners (Aug 11, 2006)

No i will get the ps2 version first, and possibly get the wii for like second hand or not at all.

The gamecube controller is more confortable though it friggin sucks, why they had to be extra with their yellow controller, when another anyalog would have been cool, along with the button layouts. It fits in your hand nice though, but other aspects sucked, it seemed geared only toward 1st party games.

You can use the retro controller, and i would consider it.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I knew that would be a problem, the whole hand annoying thing with the Wii controller for a DBZ game. Owell i wasn't getting it for the Wii regardless for two reasons. One i'm not getting the Wii right away. *Two = PS2 Controller >>> Gamecube controller for fighters*



That's true, but either way-- i get the best of three worlds. I get the Wii-mote option, the Gamecube option, and because i have an Playstation 2/SNES(Gamecube) controller converter, im all set, right along with slightly better graphics.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

If they come out the same time graphics will be like "Zero To None" difference. Plus Wii doesn't push on graphics so i wouldn't be surprised if there extactly the same. None the less it's up to what you want to play it on but PS2 just seems like the better option if you want to play with the PS2 controller over the Gamecube one.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> If they come out the same time graphics will be like "Zero To None" difference.



I also noticed the price for BT2

PS2 - $40
Wii - $50

It seems as if PS2 is going to have the upperhand unless you're dead set on using the wii controller.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> I also noticed the price for BT2
> 
> PS2 - $40
> Wii - $50
> ...


um....None of the prices have been announced, don't start stupid rumors


----------



## Mukki (Aug 12, 2006)

It looks just like the first because it's being built off of the same engine. There will be cosmetic changes down the line, but like many sequels, it's going to look exactly like the original in the alpha stages (for example, Sonic the Hedgehog 2 looked just like the original, same sprites and all until the beta or so).


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> um....None of the prices have been announced, don't start stupid rumors



Psst.... I don't lie just so ya know.... Try lookin at sites that sell the game  

All the HAB FC Pics!

^^ just go ahead, try it... ya never know what you might find  

Here.... i'll help put my foot in your mouth... they're directly linked to the game for your viewing pleasure.


Amazon.com - PS2 Version
Amazon.com - Wii Version
EBGames.com - PS2 Version
EB Games.com - Wii Version
Gamestop.com - PS2 Version
Gamestop.com - Wii Version
Compusa.com - PS2 Version

^^ stupid rumors huh? Is that good or are those sites unreliable to you? I can go get more.

Now as I was saying...
PS2 version = $40
Wii version = $50


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> Psst.... I don't lie just so ya know.... Try lookin at sites that sell the game
> 
> Gamestop.com - Wii Version
> 
> ...


Very Nice Comeback! Rep For you Plus *Clap* Thanks for the information too


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2006)

> Psst.... I don't lie just so ya know.... Try lookin at sites that sell the game
> 
> Gamestop.com - Wii Version
> 
> ...



Ownage still.

Anyway, i am that sort of person i will get it on the ps2 as it feels right, played every other dbz game on the ps2 and i will continue that patern, something wouldn't feel right if i played it on the Wii.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 12, 2006)

would anyone else like to deny me on any of the info I have given? XD 

and I agree with you on that gunners... becoming accustom to it after...4 games in 4 years... "nods to this"


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

Jea it's what ima do too, play on the PS2 and if the Wii would of token longer and added more things i would of been more pleased.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't think i would like the Wii version all that much, i mean i want to beat my freinds down using thwe pad, waving my hands to the Kamehameha would give me the same affect i don't think, ps2 just seems like the games home to be honest.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I don't think i would like the Wii version all that much, i mean i want to beat my freinds down using thwe pad, waving my hands to the Kamehameha would give me the same affect i don't think, ps2 just seems like the games home to be honest.



I agree with you %100 on that... it just is for the reason that it's been there for so long so it's more established... nintendo just isn't right for it.

I'm tellin ya... anyone that could beat the whole game using the wii controller will get MAJOR props from me. And even then the basic matches you against your friends or comp will get annoying after a while. I honestly cannot see the Wii controller being a big hit for too long on games..... the PS3 controller gets hack but it's still on attatched to its perfect roots inwhich you really can't complain about.

PS2 controller > Wii controller imo

I really see no reason to buy the game for wii unless u plan on using the wii controller alot.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> I agree with you %100 on that... it just is for the reason that it's been there for so long so it's more established... nintendo just isn't right for it.
> 
> I'm tellin ya... anyone that could beat the whole game using the wii controller will get MAJOR props from me. And even then the basic matches you against your friends or comp will get annoying after a while. I honestly cannot see the Wii controller being a big hit for too long on games..... the PS3 controller gets hack but it's still on attatched to its perfect roots inwhich you really can't complain about.
> 
> ...


Just what i was thinking. I'm buying a retro controller for Wii once i get it because honestly, to play with the mic after awhile is just going to get annoying


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 12, 2006)

I've heard the Wii controls are just way to convoluted to even care...and i havent really seen anything to make it look better in the graphics department, anyone have a side by side shot of the two version together?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

^There prob. won't be one since Wii isn't tryin to preform better graphics they prob. around the same, if anything maybe the character models a bit smoother but like most say PS2 Controller >>> Wii controller for the Dragonball Z games.


----------



## Varuna (Aug 12, 2006)

i cant wait for this game. i loved the first tenkaichi and budokai 3.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 12, 2006)

well in the story mode you can walk around cities and talk to people... which puts the interactivitey back into it finally. That added on with it being longer and more in-depth makes it seem as the most promising story mode yet for any of the budokais


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

60 hours? Holy fucking hell...


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> 60 hours? Holy fucking hell...



lol.... good point.. it's finally going from DB to GT... i'm just dissapointed they missed out on some key characters.... (King Piccolo, General Rildo, All 7 Dragons, and GT Goten) amazingly GT Goku hasn't been confirmed to be in yet... I really don't see the GT part of the game actually working without him.


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 13, 2006)

This game looks so cool. I'm so going to buy this on Wii (when i have one).


----------



## Elevate (Aug 13, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> lol.... good point.. it's finally going from DB to GT... i'm just dissapointed they missed out on some key characters.... (King Piccolo, General Rildo, All 7 Dragons, and GT Goten) amazingly GT Goku hasn't been confirmed to be in yet... I really don't see the GT part of the game actually working without him.


He'll be in there, got to be if they got shenlong in there again and there doing the whole story. Just give it time he'll be there


----------



## Aman (Aug 14, 2006)

About the talk about the Wii controller, I completely get your point, but Nintendo are not stupid, I honestly think that they have a solution for everyone that prefer the old way of playing it. I wouldn't have liked using gyro 24/7 either.


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 14, 2006)

The retro controller doesn't look that bad



With this one it shouldn't be hard playing DBZ imho.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2006)

WEll about the Wii verison look at it this way HUGE DBZ fans ( expeically in japan) i guarrentee you those people love the show so much that they would try and perform the kamehamaha just like how people on this forum acculy do handseals and practices.

I will bet money that the gameplay on the Wii verison will be better than the PS2's verison of and of course loading times.

that and i agree with aman expecially after all the DICE videos i have of reggie talking about how people want to stick playing the game the same old and people wanting to play a New Way.. Reggie has said that they ( they in nintendo) know this.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 14, 2006)

Though the Wii version may have it's upsides... the PS2 version still takes the cake for this one... PS2 sales for it will obviously be greater but that's not the issue... the issue is that the only real differences is... console, price, and controller........ graphic-wise, basically the same so you can't really say Wii is that much better there.

Consloe - Wii's a new console (not very many will have it compared to PS2 and on top of that there are the ones who don't play dbz). PS2 is self-explanatory there. PS2 wins there
Price - $40 vs $50.... PS2 wins there
Controller - Wii's controller is new and innovative but not too many will want to complete the game using the regular controller therefore you may have to go get a retro or a gamecube controller. PS2's controller is the best design out, period..... PS2 wins there

Even if you belive any of that sounds biased... you still can't sit there and deny any of that regaurdless.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 14, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> Though the Wii version may have it's upsides... the PS2 version still takes the cake for this one... PS2 sales for it will obviously be greater but that's not the issue... the issue is that the only real differences is... console, price, and controller........ graphic-wise, basically the same so you can't really say Wii is that much better there.
> 
> Consloe - Wii's a new console (not very many will have it compared to PS2 and on top of that there are the ones who don't play dbz). PS2 is self-explanatory there. PS2 wins there
> Price - $40 vs $50.... PS2 wins there
> ...



Let me welcome you to the next-generation of gaming, where the Xbox 360 is currently the best controller around at the moment, and there's no chance of the Playstation 3's(Playstation 2's) controller changing that. I can be opinionated to, but that doesn't make it a fact, it's a matter of preference-- however, what is a fact, is that it's certainly not a better controller for this type of Dragon Ball Z game-- infact, the Wii-mote is perfect for it. It would not only allow for better Camera control, but for better precision as well. The only difference is that this game was initially design for the Playstation 2, and the Wii version just happens to be a port-- that utilizes the Wii-mote poorly. Graphics wise, we haven't seen any official HQ exclusive Wii shots yet, but as usual, the more powerful gaming console is guaranteed to have a few touch ups here and there, that make's it superior to the weaker version. 

The Wii version will be instantly superior period, mainly because it offers up to four different controller experiences-- no, it doesn't matter if any of them are enjoyable or not to the few people here, that's totally irrelevant-- especially coming from people who haven't had any hands-on with the Wii-mote at all. Also, you don't need a multitap to take full advantage of the tag team aspects, so for some people, in the end, it still ends up less expensive overall, to purchase the Wii version or even around the same expense. The only advantage the Playstation 2 version has at the moment is a bigger fanbase, which guarantee's it more sells.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 14, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> Let me welcome you to the next-generation of gaming, where the Xbox 360 is currently the best controller around at the moment, and there's no chance of the Playstation 3's(Playstation 2's) controller changing that. I can be opinionated to, but that doesn't make it a fact, it's a matter of preference-- however, what is a fact, is that it's certainly not a better controller for this type of Dragon Ball Z game-- infact, the Wii-mote is perfect for it. It would not only allow for better Camera control, but for better precision as well. The only difference is that this game was initially design for the Playstation 2, and the Wii version just happens to be a port-- that utilizes the Wii-mote poorly. Graphics wise, we haven't seen any official HQ exclusive Wii shots yet, but as usual, the more powerful gaming console is guaranteed to have a few touch ups here and there, that make's it superior to the weaker version.
> 
> The Wii version will be instantly superior period, mainly because it offers up to four different controller experiences-- no, it doesn't matter if any of them are enjoyable or not to the few people here, that's totally irrelevant-- *especially coming from people who haven't had any hands-on with the Wii-mote at all*. Also, you don't need a multitap to take full advantage of the tag team aspects, so for some people, in the end, it still ends up less expensive overall, to purchase the Wii version or even around the same expense. The only advantage the Playstation 2 version has at the moment is a bigger fanbase, which guarantee's it more sells.




^^ exactly.... U ever used the wii mote?

Words are easy to toss around....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 14, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> Psst.... I don't lie just so ya know.... Try lookin at sites that sell the game
> 
> Early evidence? O.0, O.M.G! XD
> 
> ...


Bullshit they are just using what THEY think are the prices, they don't know the prices of the games simple as that, I mean online shops once put the games of the X360 on 49.99 while they were actually 59.99. So yeah you don't have any proof untill the developers give out the official price


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 14, 2006)

No, but i haved used something similar. 



I expect the Wii-mote to be even more effective sweety and the experience couldn't possibly be that far off. So in other words, you can say i used the prototype.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2006)

NOt sure if this was posted but here you go HANDS ON WITH THE WII VERISON! 



> Dragon Ball Z: Tenkaichi 2 Hands-on
> Tear through another round of anime-inspired brawling.
> by Juan Castro and Craig Harris







> The Wii version, in development along side the PlayStation 2 edition, will take advantage of both the enhanced visual capabilities as well as the unique control functions of the upcoming system. Though Atari did not have a Wii version at the event to test, the developers brought along video of a team member playing with the controller to half-explain how things will work for Nintendo's upcoming console. For the Wii version of Budokai Tenkaichi 2, players will command their on-screen fighters with the nunchuk and Wii-mode combination Movement of their character will be handled by the analog stick on the nunchuck, and punches and kicks pulled off by the buttons on the pointer device. The game will recognize movement of both handheld units and respond accordingly; thrusting the nunchuck downwards like a drumstick will perform the character's dash move, for example. Most importantly, players will pull off character-specific special attacks by holding the two units in certain positions to charge and fire them off. Some maneuvers require players to hold the controllers up high, some down low, and some tucked into their chest as if pulling off a fireball move.
> 
> The developers did note to us that they've received tester feedback that using the Wii's controller may tire players. For this reason the Wii version will also have the ability for players to plug in GameCube controllers to control the game the more "traditional" way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2006)

> Bullshit they are just using what THEY think are the prices, they don't know the prices of the games simple as that, I mean online shops once put the games of the X360 on 49.99 while they were actually 59.99. So yeah you don't have any proof untill the developers give out the official price



Don't you use the exact same sources to prove the price of items before they come out? So far the Wii version is more expensive than the ps2 which in all honesty makes sense.

I will get the Ps2 version, i don't fancy playing dbz that way, maybe at some later point but not now, i want to beat my freinds in a normal way, i don't know waving hands in that manner, it doesn't make it feel like a video game, i want the clasical version, the other reason is it looks good in my selection, kinda weird, but i have every dbz game and i have kept them all, like it will mesh well if i get the ps2 version i am like that if i have a game on a system time and time again i will dub the console as its home somewhat.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2006)

ok people if you are using Gamespot/ amazon or any other online retailer  as a source on witch games are more expensive than the other sadly you will all be proven wrong later on. There has been NO i repeat NO!!! confermation from the companies OR DEVELOPERS on how much the game will cost. 

they are making educated Guesses.  Im shocked to see that gamers do not understand this yet =/

all we know about prices is that They cannot see nintendo Wii games going higer than 50 dollars. ( USD) this has beeen stated by the nintendo president and many other companies.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2006)

^^^ I don't know why you feel as though the price is a major diffrence, i mean even if it is $10 more, people that want it for the added features will be able to calculate that it is worth it.

I will probably buy the Wii version at some later point, if anything it will probably cost more on the Wii due to added features but it is in no way a selling factor, people who don't pick up the version because of the $10 price gap are quite frankly cheap, if they do it for other reasons fair enough ( as i fit there heheh., but the $10 price diffrence shouldn't come into play.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 15, 2006)

So is there anything else confirmed or have we heard everything?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

i posted something new on the last page =)


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Bullshit they are just using what THEY think are the prices, they don't know the prices of the games simple as that, I mean online shops once put the games of the X360 on 49.99 while they were actually 59.99. So yeah you don't have any proof untill the developers give out the official price




Alright... we'll wait then.... 

Now tell me though... after 4 DBZ games on PS2 being $50 at release why would it now just all of a sudden be $40 at release as a guess?

I can understand Wii's position it will end up being more.... but when they do release the price for it officially come holla at me and tell me what u got to say then.

and btw: 1up Preview


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> NOt sure if this was posted but here you go HANDS ON WITH THE WII VERISON!




just wanted to bump this if no one seen it on the last page


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

And I just found another


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

IGN and the 1 up one are the only ones who talk about the Wii verison i did not see anything in the gamespy one.. then again gamespy is pretty bad over all lol.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> IGN and the 1 up one are the only ones who talk about the Wii verison i did not see anything in the gamespy one.. then again gamespy is pretty bad over all lol.



^^ an obvious Nintendo fanboy even w/o the sig lol

They're doin a preview for both in that article... they just don't talk about hands on with the wii


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

Umm i read the article and they did not mention Wii one bit . it was jsut for Ps2 compared to the 1up and IGN one they mentioned both. So ya =/ 

and me being a nintendo fanboy or not Gamespy has been and all ways will be not that great on reveiws and is normally behind the other big boys all the time. there just little guys who no one or hardly anyone cares for.
*
EDIT
*
ok they acculy do have one up for wii that you kinda did not mention =/


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Umm i read the article and they did not mention Wii one bit . it was jsut for Ps2 compared to the 1up and IGN one they mentioned both. So ya =/
> 
> and me being a nintendo fanboy or not Gamespy has been and all ways will be not that great on reveiws and is normally behind the other big boys all the time. there just little guys who no one or hardly anyone cares for.
> *
> ...



I knew about it... it's the same exact article im pretty sure XD

edit: nvm... just a 1 or 2 paragraph difference i guess.... still nothin we dont already know though.

I'm still waitin for groundbreakin info about the story mode


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

Acculy they mention a couple of new gameplay elements in for Wii's verison and Control's of course. IT was not the same thing word for word but close.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't really care if the preview is for Wii or PS2.. I think we know enough about the differences between them... I just wanna know more info about the game itself.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

what i want to know is about online mode and if they will take advantage of the Wii connect 24 and they better


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> what i want to know is about online mode and if they will take advantage of the Wii connect 24 and they better



lmao.... as cool as that is... I doubt they're gonna do it this time... I recall an article saying there won't be one.

I'm pretty sure they will do it for the next sequel. =/ it'd be cool if you could share online mode between consoles... that's be the nicest thing they could do... but that aint never gonna happen sadly.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

sadly you are proabably right  danm lazy atari ppl


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> sadly you are proabably right  danm lazy atari ppl





Read the 5th paragraph... it indicates that there won't be online this time around although it's not directly said. I'll see if I can find somewhere else where it talks about it.

Plus the fact that one of the main features is still Evolution Z...  it shows that online ain't happenin.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

well the thing about wii's wii conenct 24 thing they can add new stuff to the game but with 50 + hours of stuff i doubt they need anything i think they got it all covered lol.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> well the thing about wii's wii conenct 24 thing they can add new stuff to the game but with 50 + hours of stuff i doubt they need anything i think they got it all covered lol.



lol.... didn't know Wii could do that... can PS3 or the 360 do that aswell??

but i guess it'll be good for kickin out glitches or adding other characters or costumes   in which what they may do.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

proabably so the Wii though is allways on and allways on the Net as well . has a sleep mode etc one of ther ebiggest features was the Wii connect 24 service. its allways on even while you are sleeping =)


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> proabably so the Wii though is allways on and allways on the Net as well . has a sleep mode etc one of ther ebiggest features was the Wii connect 24 service. its allways on even while you are sleeping =)



Looks like i'm gonna have to do some serious comparing before I choose the PS3.

Edit:
Back onto the price ordeal..... well this was confirmed by ATARI AUSTRALIA
the price was 69.95 AUD for the PS2 version & 109.95 AUD for the Wii version...

translated into U.S. currency
69.95 AUD = 53.2631 USD (or $53.26)
109.95 AUD =  83.7169 USD (or $83.72)

Now I doubt that the price will be that for the U.S. (they lower the price in the u.s.) but....... notice the large difference in price there.... now regaurdless if the game will be $50 for ps2 or not you cannot deny the large diffence you see there. Even then... there will be without a doubt a difference in prices so my point is proven anyways.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 15, 2006)

Just thinking how hard is it to connect consoles over the internet, i mean with codes or something, i don't get why it has to be such a huge ordeal? If Wii had multiplayer online i would get that version still, one reason why they probably won't include it, in Japan i don't think they are into internet gaming as much as we are.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Just thinking how hard is it to connect consoles over the internet, i mean with codes or something, i don't get why it has to be such a huge ordeal? If Wii had multiplayer online i would get that version still, one reason why they probably won't include it, in Japan i don't think they are into internet gaming as much as we are.


Lets see hard to connect? Internet cable or Wifi. Yes friend codes still exist but I doubt that you will need them to play anybody, its just if you want certain people only you want to play like a friends, its not like you cant play against anybody if they don't have a friend code =/ I mean look at Pokemon pearl and diamond you only need friend codes for private matches.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 15, 2006)

> Lets see hard to connect? Internet cable or Wifi. Yes friend codes still exist but I doubt that you will need them to play anybody, its just if you want certain people only you want to play like a friends, its not like you cant play against anybody if they don't have a friend code =/ I mean look at Pokemon pearl and diamond you only need friend codes for private matches.



I don't mean a full on network, i mean how come the game can't pick a rival console and treat it like a second controller somewhat, if that makes the slightest bit sense, so you connect to the systems directly through the Wii. And when you play the game, it logs one player as 1 and the other as 2. 

So even though the game doesn't have it built in, you can go abouts that way.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> Looks like i'm gonna have to do some serious comparing before I choose the PS3.
> 
> Edit:
> Back onto the price ordeal..... well this was confirmed by ATARI AUSTRALIA
> ...




please provide a link to this because i have not found anything on austrillias price what so ever .


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> please provide a link to this because i have not found anything on austrillias price what so ever .



Skeptical eh? Well I understand.. I ain't been here long enough....

PS2 vers.


Wii vers.


look on the left panel, the prices are there.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 15, 2006)

Tapion and Adult Gohan will be my 2 fav.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 15, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> Skeptical eh? Well I understand.. I ain't been here long enough....
> 
> PS2 vers.
> 
> ...




those are most likely guesses, nintendo said that their games wont exceed $50


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> those are most likely guesses, nintendo said that their games wont exceed $50



*feels the ignorance around him*

Ugh... *rollseyes* u know nothing about prices throughout different countries do you?

just cuz it's $50 here doesn't mean it will be equivilant to $50 in other countries... i find it that other countries would have higher prices than the u.s.... for instance usually when a budokai game comes out in Japan the price is equivalent to around $60 in u.s. dollars... but we don't pay $60 do we? We pay $50 usually.

Different prices in different countries... not everyone pays the same. Unfair but true. Australia does have substantially higher prices than the U.S.


I still say the PS2 vers. will be $40... after 4 dbz games why would they  guess it to be $40 now..... just cuz it isn't officially confirmed doesn't mean it's not true. But on the other hand I can't really say it is true.... believe what ya want I guess.... i'm just stating the facts and the fact is, is that many major companies are claming the price for the ps2 vers. will be $40.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 15, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> *feels the ignorance around him*
> 
> Ugh... *rollseyes* u know nothing about prices throughout different countries do you?
> 
> ...



oh sry, i didnt know you were talking about another countries.. 

well if a wii game here costs as much as a ps2 game, then it should be the same there too..and if not, i might get the wii version for the more features/better graphics (unless the wii version is alot more expensive)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

thats import prices normally games cost less over in japan thatn here. 4800 yen is equvialent to 48 USD roughly a little more.


But hell i pitty austrillia either way expensive games and all hell they have to pay 1,000 dolalrs for a Ps3 ( thats what the price is if you change it to US currency.)


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> thats import prices normally games cost less over in japan thatn here. 4800 yen is equvialent to 48 USD roughly a little more.
> 
> 
> But hell i pitty austrillia either way expensive games and all hell they have to pay 1,000 dolalrs for a Ps3 ( thats what the price is if you change it to US currency.)



:amazed $1000 holy sh**... I feel bad for them.

Well either way Atari Australia at least shows that there will be a difference in the price... there's no denying that... I just want to know by how much for america.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> thats import prices normally games cost less over in japan thatn here. 4800 yen is equvialent to 48 USD roughly a little more.
> 
> 
> But hell i pitty austrillia either way expensive games and all hell they have to pay 1,000 dolalrs for a Ps3 ( thats what the price is if you change it to US currency.)



$1000?? wat a rip-off, with that u can get two 20GB ps3s and like 5 wiis


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

Well i am on there offical forums asking about prices and all hopefully someone there knows.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> $1000?? wat a rip-off, with that u can get two 20GB ps3s and like 5 wiis



I dunno if there's region coding for PS3... (i dont keep up with the info) but if there is they need to import from america lol.


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 15, 2006)

I recently bought Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi, and I don't like the fighting system much, it's kinda like dragonballz sagas, things that I miss what the wider variaty of death moves, and kid Goku from DBZ Budokai 3.. well the thing I like is the newer charecters, but like they only have 4 moves?? A rush, a normal move, and 2 super finishers? It's ridiculous!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

Games here are omstly 59.95 for new PS2 games PSP games are around 49.95 DS games 29.95 or 39.95


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Found a new article....



Correct me if i'm wrong but does it not say that there will be what-if fusions?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

i would not mind doing fusion with the wii mote that would kick ass


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

Me = playing the game without the wii-mote functions


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

^  its a work out and you might acculy feel like a super sayien!


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i would not mind doing fusion with the wii mote that would kick ass




lmao... then we'd all have a reason to practice the fusion dance besides hoping that one day it'd actually work.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

I can do the fusion dance perfectly


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I can do the fusion dance perfectly



That's good to know  at least you won't be havin any failed fusions.


----------



## k-spec (Aug 15, 2006)

The first one got boring really fast for me :\


----------



## Masaki (Aug 15, 2006)

I would get it for the Wii, but I don't think I'm going to get it at launch.

@Vegitto.  If I practice enough, we can turn into Masitto.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't wait to get this for my PS2 and then I'll play it on my PS3. It will feel like the good old B2-3, Tenkaichi days. 
*
More info:*
This is translated from the official Japanese site

Game Section
Talks about the many game modes which we already learn from a V-Jump scan, but let's go over them again.

Dragon Adventure: The games main mode.

Ultimate Batte Z: Not obly will there be time-battles, but also the return of "Survival Battles" and also, Tag Matches are included this time.

Dragon Tournament: Well, they explained something better, it's not the "Bojack's Tournament" mode, but rather the Tournement that Bojack invaded, so yeah, the Tenkaichi Dai Budokai or in the Dub, the Interglatic World Tournament.

Data Center: Not much else new is said about it. Basically the mode where you input passwords for characters.

Super Training(Once again, the name may change in the English release): Well, pretty much, self-explanitory.

Image Section

Image 9 is Garlic Jr. We see his "Super" Garlic Jr. Form on the back. From reading what his profile said, we may face him twice in story mode, not only in the movie he appear, but also in the Filler Saga that he had.

Image 10 is Zangya. Nothing much really said, appeared in Movie 9, defeated Kuririn.

Image 11 is Sauzer, Leader of the Cooler Squad. Says one of his move is indeed the "Sauzer Blade" and that he is really good friends w/ Jeeze(Jeice) from the Ginyu Force.

Image 12 is Paikuhan. Nothing much said but that he was in a Filler saga and also that he wa sin Movie 12.

Let's see, on the main, page, if you keep clicking, you get the following characters pictures:

Super Trunks
Super Vegetto
Majin Vegeta
Super Baby Vegeta 2
Super 17


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

only thing that gest me pumped up about the Wii verison is it gets me one step closer to virtual reality DBZ  it will happen sooner or later 

cool stuff KN sorta im still pissed about no online mode 

though when i want to play the "tradional way" i would choose GCS controller above PS2s for fighters just feels much better expeically for games like SC and DBZ.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 16, 2006)

Man, I'm so hyped about this game I'm getting BOTH versions 

Once I master the PS2 version I'll get the Wii one because of the controls. I'm more used to the PS2 version and the way the PS2 goes with it. With the PS2 it's more useful as the PS2 is better for fighters like this one. 

No online mode for this one but Tenkaichi 3 should have one.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 16, 2006)

here ya go ssj3_goku... you prolly wanna read this...  

1up Preview Wii Vers.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 16, 2006)

> Image 10 is Zangya. Nothing much really said, appeared in Movie 9, defeated Kuririn.



Really, who HASN'T beaten Krillan?


----------



## Bass (Aug 16, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Really, who HASN'T beaten Krillan?




Pikkon.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm glad Pikkons finally in a Budokai-Tenkaichi game. Just for the satisfaction of kicking his ass with Piccolo.

Here's some nice vids for people

Japanese Metroid II commercial - *Has the original DBZ theme playing in the vid
*
Japanese Metroid II commercial

Japanese Metroid II commercial

Japanese Metroid II commercial - *My favorite out of all the videos so far. Fucking incredible!!*


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 16, 2006)

Dammit, I'm torn between getting the PS2 version or the Wii version. Answer me this, dudes: From what I've gathered, is it safe to assume that the PS2 version and the Wii version are both essentially identical, with the key difference being the fact that the you can use the Wii-mote with the Wii version?


----------



## shizuru (Aug 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Looks like just the first tenkaichi. I am dissapointed to be honest, I thought that they would atleast change some stuff but its basicily once again the same game with more characters


*cough*budokai 2 and 3*cough*


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 16, 2006)

Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> Dammit, I'm torn between getting the PS2 version or the Wii version. Answer me this, dudes: From what I've gathered, is it safe to assume that the PS2 version and the Wii version are both essentially identical, with the key difference being the fact that the you can use the Wii-mote with the Wii version?



*Wii's Advantages*

1. Natural Minor Graphical Enhancements
2. No Multitap needed to take full advantage of the tag team aspects
3. Supports 4 different controllers (Playstation 2 Controller, Gamecube Controller, Hori's Digital SNES Controller, and the Wii-mote)


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Note: To get your Wii to support the Playstation 2 and Digital SNES Controller, you have to purchase an very affordable converter device for the Gamecube.*




As of right now, there will be no extra's in the Wii version. Their completely identical in reference to the games, initial general offering.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 16, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> *Wii's Advantages*
> 
> 1. Natural Minor Graphical Enhancements
> 2. No Multitap needed to take full advantage of the tag team aspects
> ...



I see. In other words, it'd be stupid to _not_ pick up the Wii version over the PS2 version -- especially if I plan on getting the system on launch date, anyway. Right-O?

And this is the first time I've heard of the PS2 controller converter thing. The only reason I was considering the PS2 version of Budokai Tenkaichi over the Wii version is because I'm used to the dualshock controller. Now if I can use the dualshock on the Wii version, then the PS2 version no longer has any meaning to me. More info on this converter, man. Post haste! Please.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 16, 2006)

Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> I see. In other words, it'd be stupid to _not_ pick up the Wii version over the PS2 version -- especially if I plan on getting the system on launch date, anyway. Right-O?
> 
> And this is the first time I've heard of the PS2 controller converter thing. The only reason I was considering the PS2 version of Budokai Tenkaichi over the Wii version is because I'm used to the dualshock controller. Now if I can use the dualshock on the Wii version, then the PS2 version no longer has any meaning to me. More info on this converter, man. Post haste! Please.


Yeah you can use converters, people use them alot like using gamecube controllers on PS2's or the other way around


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 16, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> *Wii's Advantages*
> 
> 1. Natural Minor Graphical Enhancements
> 2. No Multitap needed to take full advantage of the tag team aspects
> ...



And yet it becomes harder and harder not to choose the wii over the PS3 in general. Watch out... i might become a nintendo fanboy in a few weeks.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Yeah you can use converters, people use them alot like using gamecube controllers on PS2's or the other way around



Yah, I understand that there are already converters for the current generation, but I had no idea that one was already being worked on for the Wii. I mean, as slick as the Wii-mote is, if the dualshock becomes a possible option for non-motion gaming purposes, then, man, -- I'm _sold_,


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't wait for this game. Finally Pikkon is in!


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 16, 2006)

> And yet it becomes harder and harder not to choose the wii over the PS3 in general. Watch out... i might become a nintendo fanboy in a few weeks.



I really hope that doesn't happen-- don't get caught in the hype, you'll regret it honey. Stick to the Playstation 3, and get the Wii in your spare time. If you weren't behind Nintendo with the Gamecube, then it's best you stick on the winning side to prevent any serious dissapointment.



> Yah, I understand that there are already converters for the current generation, but I had no idea that one was already being worked on for the Wii. I mean, as slick as the Wii-mote is, if the dualshock becomes a possible option for non-motion gaming purposes, then, man, -- I'm sold,
> 
> More info on this converter, man. Post haste! Please.



It's not being worked on for the Wii exactly, it's being carried over because the Wii natrually supports Gamecube's controller inputs. While im sure people will make some for the Wii, their currently not working on one at the time, because most likely, it won't be needed if it carries over properly. I don't want anyone to make the wrong choices here because of this gal's opinion, so let me go into detail abit more.

The converter works best when a Playstation 2 controller is converted for the use of XBOX and PC games-- in my opinion of course. The pad is always usable for XBOX and PC gaming titles-- however, it isn't always usable for all Gamecube gaming titles. Some games convert all forms of movement to the analog sticks-- not all, but some. I never really liked the Playstation 2 analog sticks, so of course, it's always been my preference to use the pad. 

Also, because the Gamecube controller lacks R1, L1, R2, L2-- the converter (keep in mind that some converters work better then others and gives off different experiences as far supportability goes, but just about all of them are pretty good, so i wouldn't worry) substitutes the R2 and L2 button as an replacement for the L and R button on the Gamecube. This is not a problem at all, it was expected. The R1 button on the Playstation 2 controller, will be used in placement of the Z button from the Gamecube controller. Everything else from there, flows rather smoothly-- it's definitely worth it.   

 Here's an concept art.



I'll let you know up front, i don't think you should risk it just yet, if your planning to use the Playstation 2 controller. Atleast, don't buy anything until me or a few others get the chance to test it out, that way, you'll be playing it safe.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 16, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I really hope that doesn't happen-- don't get caught in the hype, you'll regret it honey. Stick to the Playstation 3, and get the Wii in your spare time. If you weren't behind Nintendo with the Gamecube, then it's best you stick on the winning side to prevent any serious dissapointment.



Well first I dont wish to be called honey or sweety.... you know that.

I was behind gamecube... I was just dissapointed by the lack of actual good games for a while... you could sense it dying off near the end.

I might not be a fanboy but I may end up buying it first.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 16, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> I'll let you know up front, i don't think you should risk it just yet, if your planning to use the Playstation 2 controller. Atleast, don't buy anything until me or a few others get the chance to test it out, that way, you'll be playing it safe.



Gotcha, and I appreciate the explanation. The conversion between the dualshock controller and the GCN (+Wii)/X-Box/PC sounds like something that will require a bit of adjusting to. But hell, I'd be content if I could work out the controller configuration just enough so that the Wii version of Budokai Tenkaichi matches the PS2 release of the game.

[...then _again_, with what I understand of the Wii-mote, chances are, I probably won't even go through the hassle anyway and just play the damn game with the thing.  ]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> Well first I dont wish to be called honey or sweety.... you know that.
> 
> I was behind gamecube... I was just dissapointed by the lack of actual good games for a while... you could sense it dying off near the end.
> 
> I might not be a fanboy but I may end up buying it first.



A. Look what the Wii has to Offer in terms of games and what not compared to the PS3 at launch. 

Winter is right do not get caught up in the hype but the PS3 does not offer anything "new " or "differant" compared to the Wii except for Graphics . 

plus using " if you where behind the gamecube  stick with the winning side" is IMO the stupidest thing i ever heard on these forums yet.

B. The Wii is cheaper than the PS3  and the PS3 launch games are looking like non exstient atm as well.  compared to the Wii witch is offering you many differant choices in types of genres at launch and the Wii's VC will be right behind it and the Wii connect 24 service.


SO what would you rather? something new and innovative right off the bat or an expensive system that only offers better graphics and free online capatiblies with hardly any launch titles and the possiblities of defects? choice is yours but IMO the Wii seems to be a much better investment to get at first then get a PS3 down the line.  expecially if you been kept up in the news threads about each system.

also you cannot compare the Wii to the GC for many reasons and one of the mbeing that the System is getting so much support and the fact its way differant.


let me ask you this. Remeber when the DS came out?  then the PSP? well innovation took over there not saying it can happen in the console wars but nintendo is offering something new where sony is kinda not.


So. 

Something new and innvoative Vs the same old and expensive stuff. its your choice and that you have a PS2 i would wait off on the PS3 and get the wii first you will not be dissapointed.




			
				Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> Gotcha, and I appreciate the explanation. The conversion between the dualshock controller and the GCN (+Wii)/X-Box/PC sounds like something that will require a bit of adjusting to. But hell, I'd be content if I could work out the controller configuration just enough so that the Wii version of Budokai Tenkaichi matches the PS2 release of the game.
> 
> [...then _again_, with what I understand of the Wii-mote, chances are, I probably won't even go through the hassle anyway and just play the damn game with the thing.  ]




Honestly i allways thought the GC controller toped the PS2 controller in fighters allways felt that way and since the Wii is offering the chance for something new ( wii mote) and the tradional way with the GC controller you win both ways.

also you never know but they could also use the Wii connect 24 service for this game and that would be pretty danm neat.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 16, 2006)

Meh... i'll make my own decisions. I know what I want... i can't be told so.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> Meh... i'll make my own decisions. I know what I want... i can't be told so.




thats what i said was not telling you i said its your choice of course but its allways smart to wait a little bit on sony products and many of us here know that.

Either way you allready have a PS2 so i do not see the problem in getting the PS2 verison of the game and later on when you get your Wii if you want to try it a differant way get that one .

me im getting both verisons


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> thats what i said was not telling you i said its your choice of course but its allways smart to wait a little bit on sony products and many of us here know that.
> 
> Either way you allready have a PS2 so i do not see the problem in getting the PS2 verison of the game and later on when you get your Wii if you want to try it a differant way get that one .
> 
> me im getting both verisons



I dunno.... whatever seems the most promising console before release is the one I will choose although... it usually not the specs that make a console great... it's the games for it imo... I found this to be strongly true.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> I dunno.... whatever seems the most promising console before release is the one I will choose although... it usually not the specs that make a console great... it's the games for it imo... I found this to be strongly true.



So true its the launch and the first year into the consoles life that makes or breaks the system. 

i am very dissapointed at the PS3 launch its not even funny i really want to know wth sony is thinking but o well. 

i am really shocked on the Wii's launch ( 27 games so far and still going up ) and promised aLOT of Wii VC titles at launch and growing from launch on.  true some of those games might not appeal to some people and what not but they offer to a varity of people and many genres mixed into that 27.

but since this is going off topic lets get back to DBZ 

4 player mayhem i seriously cannot wait im going ot be chucking my wii mote across the room if my friend starts being cheap  

but i mean 50 hours of gameplay? after this they will have to head in GT and add online play etc i think its stupid not to do it now . But atari has been in bad shape as of late with money problems etc   online play adds so much replay value to the game o well they better next time or make a surprise for us befor this game launchs


----------



## Tazmo? (Aug 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> A. Look what the Wii has to Offer in terms of games and what not compared to the PS3 at launch.
> 
> Winter is right do not get caught up in the hype but the PS3 does not offer anything "new " or "differant" compared to the Wii except for Graphics .
> 
> ...



*agrees with Ssj3*


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> So true its the launch and the first year into the consoles life that makes or breaks the system.
> 
> i am very dissapointed at the PS3 launch its not even funny i really want to know wth sony is thinking but o well.
> 
> ...




actually i believe BT3 will be through DB, Z, & GT again .... reason being I don't think DB nor GT will be too in-depth at all.... reason being for that would have to be missing KEY characters... GT Goku, GT Goten, King Piccolo, The six other black star dragons.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> actually i believe BT3 will be through DB, Z, & GT again .... reason being I don't think DB nor GT will be too in-depth at all.... reason being for that would have to be missing KEY characters... GT Goku, GT Goten, King Piccolo, The six other black star dragons.



umm your proabably right .  I also hope they add a creative make your own character type deal and what not. Also i wish they would make a better game like saga well i mean better than saga but the same aspect i had high hopes for that game but atari failed  

i mean remeber the GBA game where you got to run around and just blow stuff up etc? like an RPG sorta. thats what i would hope for on a console but hopefully someone else other than atari does it seeing how they could not do sagas correcty


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> umm your proabably right .  I also hope they add a creative make your own character type deal and what not. Also i wish they would make a better game like saga well i mean better than saga but the same aspect i had high hopes for that game but atari failed
> 
> i mean remeber the GBA game where you got to run around and just blow stuff up etc? like an RPG sorta. thats what i would hope for on a console but hopefully someone else other than atari does it seeing how they could not do sagas correcty



"pats on back" it's ok..... by BT3 they should have much covered.... 

there's no online nor true custom characters.. yet.... I just hope Spike gets their head in the game and really ive the fans what they want..

I think we *may* have some what-if fusions this time... if so I hope we get Gohan+Trunks


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> "pats on back" it's ok..... by BT3 they should have much covered....
> 
> there's no online nor true custom characters.. yet.... I just hope Spike gets their head in the game and really ive the fans what they want..
> 
> I think we *may* have some what-if fusions this time... if so I hope we get Gohan+Trunks



i think you ment goten and trunks  ya  i also hope spike gets there head in the game as well. 

one thing i truely love in the DBZ games are the voice actors allways did a great job with that.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 16, 2006)

Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> Gotcha, and I appreciate the explanation. The conversion between the dualshock controller and the GCN (+Wii)/X-Box/PC sounds like something that will require a bit of adjusting to. But hell, I'd be content if I could work out the controller configuration just enough so that the Wii version of Budokai Tenkaichi matches the PS2 release of the game.
> 
> [...then _again_, with what I understand of the Wii-mote, chances are, I probably won't even go through the hassle anyway and just play the damn game with the thing.  ]



^_^ I agree, most likely, i should be adjusting to the Wii-mote just fine-- if i get tired, i'll give it a rest, play it again later. I'll have to build up a certain amount of arm and wrist stamina before i can play hours on end with the Wii-mote. It should definitely be quite interesting, and fun to say the least. 



> also you cannot compare the Wii to the GC for many reasons and one of the mbeing that the System is getting so much support and the fact its way differant.



As i said before, when has Nintendo ever had any trouble getting support during launch ?  sustaining it was always the problem.






> PS3 does not offer anything "new " or "differant" compared to the Wii except for Graphics .



Don't forget about an new Media Format, and the Tilt Controller. While none of that should be more appealing then what the Wii is offering, those are still new and(or) different things that the Playstation 3 if offering, that their previous gaming console hasn't.

Now how do i feel about Blue Ray ?



How do i feel about the Tilt Controller ? 





> The Wii is cheaper than the PS3 and the PS3 launch games are looking like non exstient atm as well.



I read somewhere that Sony confirmed today that their will be two heavy hitters making the launch lineup-- their said to be revealed at TGS and there will surely be alot more announcements and confirmations revealed within the next several weeks, as stated. Im behind you all the way with the Wii-- however, this could prove to be quite threatening, so i wouldn't completely underestimate anything about them just yet. Sony is willing to take losses to gain, they might just be crazy enough to drop the price to $400 to do so. Also, the Playstation 3 Launch Lineup might not be able to hold a candle to the Wii's, but it's certainly not all that bad.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i think you ment goten and trunks  ya  i also hope spike gets there head in the game as well.
> 
> one thing i truely love in the DBZ games are the voice actors allways did a great job with that.



Nah... lol..... I don't need another Gotenks..... Gohan & Future Trunks pwn all....I think he'd be call Trunkan or Gotrunks? lmao

Yea.... people be hatin on it but I personally like it... almost as much as the japanese voice overs.

and yea.... Though you may like Wii... it's undeniable that Sony is a deep threat to both Nintendo and Microsoft


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> ^_^ I agree, most likely, i should be adjusting to the Wii-mote just fine-- if i get tired, i'll give it a rest, play it again later. I'll have to build up a certain amount of arm and wrist stamina before i can play hours on end with the Wii-mote. It should definitely be quite interesting, and fun to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 sorry but GC's launched sucked balls that was the most dissapointing launch for nintendo in history. only thing that saved it was melee 2 weeks after. 

this time around there are acculy more 3rd party games than nintendo games compared to last time witch never ever happened and is kinda shocking.

 at those pictures those are funny. But where did they get the "idea" from? well if nintendo did not come out with the Wii mot i highly doubt sony would have went innovative as well. 

and danm i cannot stop laughing on the blue ray pic so true  im saving that one.

What heavy hitters are these? well i have not seen any yet and they will proabably announce something at TGS. but as of right now the launch is looking very bleak. Nintendo in september is also announcing new hardware features they held back and new games. Not to mention new games are getting mentioned and a 1 hour presentiation at the Greman convention next week witch i cannot wait to here about.

about the price drop . eh who knows but they are allready taking a 1 billion dollar research on cell and first/ second and thrid parties are taking a 885 million dollar hit cause of the PS3. this does not inclube how much they will lose on per system sold. I highly doubt we will see a price drop on the PS3 for some time heck the PSP did not get an offical price drop yet. ( was 200 in japan since launch so the USA 200 means nothing really they just took it out of the value pack )

but who knows whats going to happen but the wii is looking more iimpressive than any nintndo system to date and thats a huge freaking plus for nintendo.


but where going off topic cannot do that here  




			
				Mystic-G said:
			
		

> Nah... lol..... I don't need another Gotenks..... Gohan & Future Trunks pwn all....I think he'd be call Trunkan or Gotrunks? lmao
> 
> Yea.... people be hatin on it but I personally like it... almost as much as the japanese voice overs.
> 
> and yea.... Though you may like Wii... it's undeniable that Sony is a deep threat to both Nintendo and Microsoft



 gotrunks i like the sound of that. The japanease voice overs are "bleh" same with the music.

im not saying sony is not a threat of course they are. But with an expensive console many 3rd parties being "iffy" and pushing titles back a whole year and some jumping ship to 360  and expensive games.

Thing is you have to realize that the Wii is to differant to be compared to Sony and Microsoft . Nintendo is going down its own path and can potentially grab more people than what Sony and Microsoft are doing. Just like the DS has.

why do you see Wii60 ideas and sony and microsoft ppl saying that the Wii will be in everyones home next to there consoles. very intresting.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 16, 2006)

Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> Yah, I understand that there are already converters for the current generation, but I had no idea that one was already being worked on for the Wii. I mean, as slick as the Wii-mote is, if the dualshock becomes a possible option for non-motion gaming purposes, then, man, -- I'm _sold_,


You don't need to use one for the wii you know, you can get one that is made for the gamecube since it does use gamecube controller slots so converters meant for the GC still work


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 16, 2006)

> Thing is you have to realize that the Wii is to differant to be compared to Sony and Microsoft . Nintendo is going down its own path and can potentially grab more people than what Sony and Microsoft are doing. Just like the DS has.





> Nintendo in september is also announcing new hardware features they held back and new games. Not to mention new games are getting mentioned and a 1 hour presentiation at the Greman convention next week witch i cannot wait to here about.



I forgot all about that, thank you for reminding me.

It's possible i suppose, we will see. Im really hoping they push back to the top-- if only atleast one more time, that would make me very happy.



> and danm i cannot stop laughing on the blue ray pic so true  im saving that one.



^_^ I couldn't stop laughing when i  first saw it either. But yeah, i better get back on topic alittle.



> im not saying sony is not a threat of course they are. But with an expensive console many 3rd parties being "iffy" and pushing titles back a whole year and some jumping ship to 360 .



That's true, some 3rd parties are scared right now. I'd be shocked to see Budokai Tenkaichi 3 actually go to the Playstation 3 as planned because they surely won't make half of the money back they spend developing. Super Dragon Ball Z 2, might go straight back to Playstation 2 or the Wii as well. The only reason i wanted an Playstation 3 is strictly for the Anime/Manga based titles only, to be honest.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

ya was one my my only reasons i got a GC was for the anime games that and zelda and RE4 and some other titles.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ya was one my my only reasons i got a GC was for the anime games that and zelda and RE4 and some other titles.




I don't remember why I had got a GC... too long ago... but I do remember I was really happy with it.... the original reason I had even got a ps2 was cuz of Dragonball Z  I ended up being happy with it....

Though Wii is obviously a greater console than the ps2... i wonder what it'll boil down to in the reviews for BT2


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's three new scans.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 18, 2006)

As for the scans


> First page has the different additions written on it - Vanishing Attack, Lift Strike, Password System, over 130 Forms, Transform D, Dragon Adventure, Amazing Combi Battle(Tag Team) and Tenkaichi Dai Budôkai, that new tournament-thing that we've assumed to be Bojack Tournament.
> 
> Japanese release date is still 5th of October, 2006 and the Wii release date is January 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry for the double post... I have some news to give you guys/girls.....



Sorry but the Wii Version will not be released until January 2007


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know why people keep saying this game will be available for launch when after that comment it's even been said to still be January 07. 

Even in the most recent Famitsu magazine they said 07 and they've been talking about the game for around every issue since they've heard about it.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I don't know why people keep saying this game will be available for launch when after that comment it's even been said to still be January 07.
> 
> Even in the most recent Famitsu magazine they said 07 and they've been talking about the game for around every issue since they've heard about it.



becuase not too long ago (almost a week) the Wii version was confirmed to be a launch game... I guess people got confused and I guess stayed optimistic...

Looks like the PS2 version is going to be an even more popular buy now.... I feel bad for Nintendo... I haven't gone too much into what the specs are but all I keep hearing about the system is the controller... so it makes me question... in the Wii a gimmick?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2006)

A gimmick is something that is used once and never again, but i doubt the wii-mote will only be used once


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> becuase not too long ago (almost a week) the Wii version was confirmed to be a launch game... I guess people got confused and I guess stayed optimistic...
> 
> Looks like the PS2 version is going to be an even more popular buy now.... I feel bad for Nintendo... I haven't gone too much into what the specs are but all I keep hearing about the system is the controller... so it makes me question... in the Wii a gimmick?



all i keep hereing about the PS3 is a blueray player .... gimmick? 

of course the Wii is focused on the controller more than anything of the system . The system is designed around that controller .. yes you  call the Wii controller a gimmick. Although ever since E3 that gimmick has proved that it works and works really well. 

So in the end its all about gameplay and the Wii will offer tons of that witch is the reaon why im getting the Wii verison first than the PS2 verison of this game then again proabably just the Wii verison since i can use the GC controller and in fighters GC controller >> Ps2 controller. 

If the game gets delayed for the Wii , i honestly would not care they can make it better and thats allways good


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 22, 2006)

> all i keep hereing about the PS3 is a blueray player .... gimmick?


I didn't even really look up the PS3 and i've heard alot more than that.



> of course the Wii is focused on the controller more than anything of the system . The system is designed around that controller .. yes you  call the Wii controller a gimmick. Although ever since E3 that gimmick has proved that it works and works really well.
> 
> So in the end its all about gameplay and the Wii will offer tons of that witch is the reaon why im getting the Wii verison first than the PS2 verison of this game then again proabably just the Wii verison since i can use the GC controller and in fighters GC controller >> Ps2 controller.



Interesting, you just complimented the Wii controller in the first paragraph but resorted to the GC controller in the second... I have one word for the Wii controller... "Temporary" yes, temporary, the majority of gameplay will be done using a basic controller... the Wii controller will be used mainly for specialty play such as sword fighting, DBZ, shooting, and so on... even you can agree with that... so I have no clue why it comes as a standard.... since it's not the aboslute best thing and it's all I keep hearin... it shouts gimmick to me. Sure the PS3 controller is f'd to eternity unless they fix it but it still has a sensor like the Wii with a standard playing feel to it.



> If the game gets delayed for the Wii , i honestly would not care they can make it better and thats allways good



they'll just probably use the extra time to touch up the glitches... unless of course they decide to do a lil extra for it... though knowing it's Spike don't get your hopes up.

*Edit:* and for the ones who don't know....
"A gimmick is a unique or quirky special feature that makes something "stand out" from its contemporaries. Product gimmicks are sometimes considered mere novelties, and not really that relevant to the product's functioning. However, some seemingly trivial gimmicks of the past have evolved into useful, permanent features."

I still say it's not gonna be permenant... just tossed aside like the rest of the controllers... the GC controller connectivity part is just a fall back plan in case people really don't wanna use it in which Nintendo knows many won't want to. If it wasn't then they'd make a newer version of it for the Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> I didn't even really look up the PS3 and i've heard alot more than that.



Maybe so but please tell me something other than.. Graphical Capatibilty ( i here enough of this and also here about it on the Wii as well ) , Movie player / blue ray standard ( they been pushing this like crazy and keep stating this point in all news articles etc ) and true  1080 P resoultion  ( getting sick of hereing this as well) and a tilt function controller ( although they HARDLY even mention this at all , so i really should not have brought it up) ? 

Overall the Blueray format and the Graphical Compatiablity is the most talked about on the PS3 more than anything else.




> Interesting, you just complimented the Wii controller in the first paragraph but resorted to the GC controller in the second... I have one word for the Wii controller... "Temporary" yes, temporary, the majority of gameplay will be done using a basic controller... the Wii controller will be used mainly for specialty play such as sword fighting, DBZ, shooting, and so on... even you can agree with that... so I have no clue why it comes as a standard.... since it's not the aboslute best thing and it's all I keep hearin... it shouts gimmick to me. Sure the PS3 controller is f'd to eternity unless they fix it but it still has a sensor like the Wii with a standard playing feel to it.



The Wii controller will add new gameplay elements with allready makes it a more intresting title to buy. I brought the GC controller in it because alot of people here are complaining and saying they would get the PS2 verison instead... So on the Wii i have both offers of gameplay at my finger tips where the PS2 i do not. Temporary? you can use the whole wii controller to play the game honestly i will be playing the Wii controller more than the GC but you alwlays got complainers so they development team fixed that and gave you the option for both.  ( witch is very consumer friendly )

If you remember clearly, nintendo has stated that they are going to focus on many differant ways to play the game on the Wii. This is why you see the Zapper gun made, The retro controller etc.

The senors in both the PS3 controller and the Wii controller are on a toatly differant lvl all together. ( ps3 one using 7 + year old technology) 

Gimmick all it means is the main focus or i should say selling point of a product. Yes the Wii controller is a Gimmick but that Gimmick has proved to thousands allready that it works and functions really well with the Wii console and these people where hardcore / non gamers alike.  thats all we can say on the subject until it comes out offically.



> they'll just probably use the extra time to touch up the glitches... unless of course they decide to do a lil extra for it... though knowing it's Spike don't get your hopes up.



Basically its good to have more 3rd party games outside the launch window witch is a smart move by developers and keeps the flow of games fresh for the system year in and year out.


about your EDITED part. Sorry nintendo put the GC there because its GC BC and you need the GC controllers to play.. NOt because they need it to fall back on. Sorry i think that statement is moronic.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Maybe so but please tell me something other than.. Graphical Capatibilty ( i here enough of this and also here about it on the Wii as well ) , Movie player / blue ray standard ( they been pushing this like crazy and keep stating this point in all news articles etc ) and true  1080 P resoultion  ( getting sick of hereing this as well) and a tilt function controller ( although they HARDLY even mention this at all , so i really should not have brought it up) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well aren't we always optimistic about everything... now let's be real... it's bad for the game to come out 2 months later than expectations... i don't care what you say about the good things for it... patience wears thin when there's another version available.

You mentioned a few things about the PS3.... and yet the Wii controller is ALL I ever hear about the Wii... it's like okay? It's a controller... (away from all the games) i'm sorry but a contoller doesn't make the system.. the system makes the system.... the fact of the matter is... the PS3 seems to have greater things (simple word ) than the Wii in comparison though I am only speculating.... there's a line where opinion crosses with fact when it comes to consoles.

I noticed that you seem to diss the PS3 on the issues that it has an advantage on to steer away from the fact that it does make it better in that area.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> Well aren't we always optimistic about everything... now let's be real... it's bad for the game to come out 2 months later than expectations... i don't care what you say about the good things for it... patience wears thin when there's another version available.



Uh huh, *cough *Resident Evil 4* Cough *


> You mentioned a few things about the PS3.... and yet the Wii controller is ALL I ever hear about the Wii... it's like okay? It's a controller... (away from all the games) i'm sorry but a contoller doesn't make the system.. the system makes the system.... the fact of the matter is... the PS3 seems to have greater things (simple word ) than the Wii in comparison though I am only speculating.... there's a line where opinion crosses with fact when it comes to consoles.



i mentioned a few things about the PS3 yes but if you look back i edited and said out of all those things only 2 things is really pointed out in almost every article. meaning what it focuses on the most.   I can easily name just as much things for the wii if you want me to?

The controller is the main focus point of the Wii because it is said to change the way we play the game. ( witch is what we do in games, "play" ).


> I noticed that you seem to diss the PS3 on the issues that it has an advantage on to steer away from the fact that it does make it better in that area.



Um not really, im assuming your talking about the Tilt Funcionality? They added in because they lost the rumble lawsuit and basically did not want to be the only game system with nothing in there controller. So they liked nintendo's idea and just used there own verison of a tilt feature . witch thats all it is and does. 

Does it help? of course, but it was just a cover up for something they had to remove.

*EDIT*

then again why are we mentioning PS3 when there is no verison of the game for PS3


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Uh huh, *cough *Resident Evil 4* Cough *
> 
> 
> i mentioned a few things about the PS3 yes but if you look back i edited and said out of all those things only 2 things is really pointed out in almost every article. meaning what it focuses on the most.   I can easily name just as much things for the wii if you want me to?
> ...



I dunno... Sony & Nintendo are long time rivals...  so  Hard not to talk about the PS3 pwning the Wii  

oh and btw: it's "which" not "witch"... we're not casting any spells here  

I'm still sadly dissapointed that it's a longer wait for the Wii when it was officially set for launch not to long ago.... Spike stay messin somethin up... it's bad enough we don't get General Rildo   lol.... but yea, they really screwed up in the character department imo.... from what I keep hearing Ryo Mito went on Atari Forums last year (in which i know that part) and he took requests from people for the sequel... apparently GT Goku, GT Goten, & GT Vegeta were requested most and yet we get none of them along with many other nice characters from GT.

I dunno if I said it here or not but the Storyline in the DB & GT parts of the game will suck because of the fact that we are missing key characters.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Aug 22, 2006)

What they should do is allow the players to actually blow up the planet and continue the fight in space.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2006)

KN is back my friends with more Tenkaichi 2 info so let's begin!

And no I didn't make it rhyme on purpose. 
*Spoiler*: __ 










> It's the return of the Ultimate Battle mode...and once again, you gotta beat 100 fighters to reach number 1! Some may be happy for it's return, some may not care, and some may just hate it and wonder why it came back. Well, the scan has listed just how the Ultimate Battle Z Mode has evolved.
> 
> Instead of picking one fighter of your choice you will choose two. Why you ask? Well, the mode now have 4 different criteria in each match(some may not have any) and they are called "Battle Courses." The 4 criteria are: Timed Match, Survival, 1 vs. 2, and 2 vs. 2. That's right folks, those are the 4 criterias. The one thing I'm wondering is, will we be able to switch the 2 fighters we picked during the mode or is it whoever we picked first will be the main fighter when the matches are only 1 on 1. As you see, one of the Teams you face in the mode is Vegeta(Scouter) and Nappa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aman (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Masaki (Aug 22, 2006)

Good, we finally got off the topic of the controllers.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 23, 2006)

If you guys could add only one thing to the game  (ex: stage, mode, character) what would it be?


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 23, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> If you guys could add only one thing to the game  (ex: stage, mode, character) what would it be?



Create a character. So many games have a mode like that these days. Why not a DBZ one. That'd be kikass to create your own Namekian or Super Saiyan.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 23, 2006)

I was sayin this earlier but i'd have to add Trunkan also known as a what-if fusion between Gohan & F.Trunks

The best fusion you could ever have imo...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

Janurary was the Japan launch of the DBZ game no word on the american date.



> Dragon Ball Misses Japanese Launch
> First Wii DBZ title set for January Japanese release.
> by IGN Staff
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2006)

The American version most likely will appear after the Japanese version however even if the American version's date isn't set. It happened with the last Tenkaichi and it's appearing in Famitsu with most of it's info. 

Even the US version of the PS2 game is appearing after the Japanese version.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

^ not really many games these past 2 years have been getting out in america before japan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2006)

That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

you said "after" not "before" i am saying its very highly that the game will come "before " the japanease release witch i expect.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2006)

I really don't know why you think this though, it doesn't really make sense. Nothing really suggests it will come out in the US before it does in Japan. The Japanese PS2 version comes out before it does in America, the first Tenkaichi came out in Japan before it did in America also it was announced to have a data change in Japan but why the change really? 

Going by every single piece of the game that we've been recieving from Famitsu and the developers it will appear in Japan before the US version. Especially considering Japan's received more information about the game than we have. It just wouldn't fit if it came out on launch date unless the Japanese version will have more extras. Nothing really suggests it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

Well ign is stateing that the Wii verison is still coming out for its launch here in america.

Its a nintendo console so there for i would not put it past them to do it. Many other nintendo games came out here first than in japan the past couple of years and i have a few reaons why i think they are doing that.


----------



## Bass (Aug 23, 2006)

New pictures from the Leipzig convention!











EDIT

Another!


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 23, 2006)

the last one seems to be a fake.... it doesn't look like BT2 material even though it's blurred.


----------



## Bass (Aug 23, 2006)

It's supposed to be a story mode screenshot.

More:


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 23, 2006)

I seen those images the other day... they look fake.. the ones of the story mode I mean


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 23, 2006)

ok ok stop trying to make a phony debate to raise postcount already.  You got past 100 so you can join the BH now


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 23, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> ok ok stop trying to make a phony debate to raise postcount already.  You got past 100 so you can join the BH now



Umm it's not a phony debate... I've dicussed some of those images on another forum... the the ones from the storyline are fake.

And I ain't a noob.... I could really care less about post count.... otherwise the majority of my posts wouldn't be in the Fanclub section


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 23, 2006)

Then please explain why they're phony, instead of just saying they are, so that it won't be a back and fourth discussion forming into:  
"It's fake
no it's not
yes it is
no it's not"


----------



## Bass (Aug 23, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> And I ain't a noob.... I could really care less about post count.... otherwise the majority of my posts wouldn't be in the Fanclub section




Umm...you just proved that you are a noob by that statement.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 23, 2006)

another guy at the forum I go to has worked on the game with the goku screenshots from the storyline...



> That aint BT2.
> It's the game I used to work on, ZEQ2...
> Been working on that game for about 2 years or so and then it got pretty much closed by Funimation's hosts...
> self fanfic comicy thing
> ...


When you blur it like that it's to decieve you... I even seen videos faked to look like from BT2.... blurring is the key thing to make things look real.... therefore it's the first thing on my list that screams fake....

on top of that... there's no proof that they are even real...

I had made my own fact sheet for the game so i'm use to seeing fake images and videos.... if it's from an unknown (unreliable source) and the image is questionable how can it be considered real in the first place?

of course that's partly my opinion.... I've seen alot of deception each time a budokai game comes out.. and it gets worse through each sequel.

Oh, and if I recall correctly the Uub screenshot would be from B3...



> Umm...you just proved that you are a noob by that statement.



and you proved yourself to be a jack*** by posting off topic to speculate something about me.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 23, 2006)

Despite the fact that it'd be odd to make fake screenshots for a game that already has plenty of screen shots, that does seem to be a plausable point considering the fact that it's goku.


----------



## Bass (Aug 23, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> and you proved yourself to be a jack*** by posting off topic to speculate something about me.



And? You went off topic as well. It's no big deal.

Now, let's get back on the topic of a good DBZ game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

a good DBZ game? oo i cry for the day


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 23, 2006)

Already ahppened, Budokai 3 and Super DBZ...


----------



## Bass (Aug 23, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> Already ahppened, Budokai 3 and Super DBZ...




*QFT*

.......................


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

good ? i call them Decent / Average.. Not good/great. ( good / great are 8.0s at least) 

of course i like them but many dbz games had many flaws.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2006)

> a good DBZ game? oo i cry for the day



, there is budokai 3, tenkachi, and super dragonballz. If you count portables supersonic warriors one and two.



> Not good/great.



Good and great are generally not the same, when used by most anyway, I think in general great is above good.

The game wasn't adverage as it is better than other games I would consider adverage, it was a good game. Having a score of 8 or above makes a game great.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2006)

I've recieved some new info but most importantly here's a new Tenkaichi 2 info thread post


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2006)

*Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2*
Known as Dragonball Z Sparking! NEO in Japan

The game will be release for the Sony Playstation 2 as well as for the Nintendo?s Wii.
*
Release Date Info **NEW INFO POSTED***
The PS2 version of the game is called Budokai Tenkaichi 2, and has the U.S. release date of October 17, 2006 with the retail price of $39.99. However, it has been jumping around on different online sites.

The JPN release date is October 5, Thursday 2006.

European release date is still slated for November. Mito did say he will try to have them all release close by, and hopefully tires a World-wide release.
There are now sites coming up with the retail value of the game to be $49.99 so who knows for now.

The JPN Wii version has a release date of January, 2007. No price has been listed yet.

The NA Wii version of the game has the title ?Tenkaichi NEO,? and has the U.S. release date of March 30, 2007 with the listed retail value of $59.99. JPN and European exact release date are unknown.
*
Game Modes:*
We were told the game will have 9 modes on the Main Menu from E3.
Modes that are confirmed
-Dragon Adventure
-Duel Mode
-Ultimate Battle Z
-Dragon Tournament
-Data Center
-Super Training ModeName may change for the US Release
-Dragon Library
--Option (Obviously)

Possible and Most likely to appear Modes:
-Evolution Z (May fall under the Data Center mode, who knows)
*
Wii Version*
Apparently to pull off the Ki moves, you must move the Wiimote the same way the character will do the move. Also, seems like you will be able to charge the ki, but this is still just a speculation. They are trying to have this game be playable with all of the Wiimote?s potential, thus why it has a later release date then the PS2 version.*

Dragon Adventure:**NEW INFO POSTED***
The games story mode. Each ?Mission? is separated in Scenarios in their respective Sagas and Movies in order (Like how it was in BT1 in the Z Gate mode). Apparently it will have over 60 hours of game play.

You will select a Team of Three to fly around the world and such. There is a site saying a Team of Five, but I would say that it?s referencing to a V-Jump scan. One of the Scenario Battles is against 5 Saibaiman?s. Your team of 5 is Piccolo, Tenshinhan, Yamucha, Kuririn, and Chaoz. The first 2 fights will be 2 vs. 2 and the last match will be 1 vs. 1. I hope that clears up what was said from a French site.

Also, it is believed that in each Scenario, they will give you a list of characters that are selectable, which makes it like Budokai 2, but by doing this, it gives the chance of many characters that may have not been selected will be able to level up.

You will have Tag Battles in Story mode. Most Movies, all of DBZ, TV Specials, and DBGT stories will be in the story mode.
All cut scenes in story mode will be Full Movies and yes, more then two people will be in the screen this time.

Each Scenario will have a Story Event. Once you beat all the story events in the selected scenario, you will receive a ?Members Card? which will open Free Events in the scenario. The more ?Members Card? you get, the more Rare Z-items will be available for you to buy and also, the cheaper they get.

You will receive Zennies, Z-Items, and EXP from completing Story Events. Beating Free Events will earn you Zennies, thou it?s likely you will get EXP as well, however no Z-Items.

There are supposed to be ?Mini-Games.? Thou, from what Ryo Mito said from a video (which is on Game Trailers website, check the link section), he says that one of the mini-games is you run away from your opponent during battle?now, that just sounds like a ?Survival? Match?or the interpreter worded it wrong?
*
Duel Mode*
Well, it?s where Vs, mode, and yes, Com vs. Com is in it. Also, they have a Battle Setting Where you have the following option:
-Duel Time
-Com Level
-Life Gauge
-Item Mode
-Referee
-Transformation Available
*
Ultimate Battle Z**NEW INFO POSTED***
Return of the ?100 Fight Ranking? but this time, there is criteria for each battle or no criteria at all.

There are four criteria?s and they are: Timed Battles, Survival, 1 vs. 2, and 2 vs. 2.

Since one of the criteria is a Tag Match, you will select two characters from the start. However, the thing that was not explained clearly was if the first character you select will be your main guy or if able to switch the two. Another thing is that you can use your Password Character but it is unknown if we can level them up in this mode.
*
Dragon Tournament:**NEW INFO POSTED***
The games ?World Tournament? mode. This time they will have the Tenka Ichi Dai Budokai/The Galactic Tournament, which was the tournament that was in the Bojack Movie. Nothing else was said about it.
*
Data Center:*
The mode where you input other people?s character password. This is the games so called ?Online mode.? You also get your characters password here.
*
Super Training Mode:*
The mode where you get to train and also, the Tutorial mode have been upgraded.
*
Dragon Library:*
Well, pretty much Info and profile of the characters. They could have added more things for this.
*
Game Play:*
The Loading game seems to be Yamcha using his Soukidan/Spirit Ball attack and destroy blocks/bricks. Thou this was in an early video so it may have changed.
*
Heath Bar, Ki Bar, and Blast/Energy Ball*
The Health Bars are now up to 7 bars, and also, 7 Ki Bars, where as One Ki bar= One blast Ball.
*
Camera Angle*
Like in the first installment, the camera angle is over the character shoulders. Thou, this time, when a character gets stuck against a wall, the character become transparent so that you are able to see what is in front of you.
*
Stages:*
Well, the 11 from the first will make a return w/ 5 new stages redesigned as larger, more destructive, better looking, overall better.
Dying Namek
Kame House
Earth Ruined
Glacier
City Ruin
-Also, some Ultimate may destroy the stage into Ruins, like how it was in Budokai 3.
*
Blast System*
Seems like it?s making a return, with 2 Blast One moves, 2 Blast two moves, and 1 Ultimate Blast. But, with ?Transformation D,? the character?s Blast moves will ?evolve? to what form they are in. Also, they are more cut-scene like. Apparently, the blast moves has also ?evolved dramatically? according to the newest V-Jump scans. Not much else is said.
*
Password System*
This is the games way for ?Online Playability.? The reason why the game has a password system but no regular online is because not everyone is able to play online. Also, online playability is not that big in Japan, thus, Spike did not find it necessary to put it in the game. The password system is most likely similar to the DBZ Budokai 3 password system.
*
Z-Items**NEW INFO POSTED***
Seems like they are making a come back. They seem to still the same thing but it was stated by Mito that it has greatly enhanced. This is going to be once again, the part where you *?Customize? *your characters.

It is the return of the 3 types of Z-Items, but also a new one as well, which has yet to be named. Z-Items can be earned by beating Story Events and also brought from Uranai Baba.
*
NEW to the Game*
According to the website and to the Shonen Jump/V-Jump scans, they have added the Transformation D. What this is, that characters can transform during real time (as how they put it as). So now, we have In-Game/Battle Transformations as part of the Battle System. Press the R3 button to transform.

You use up an Blast/Energy ball when you transform, also, seems like that if you have enough blast/energy ball, you can skip straight to a certain transformation
-Example, Son Goku to SSJ4 Son Goku will have you use up to 4 Blast/Energy ball.

You also use up Ki/Blast Bar when wanting to revert back.
*
Combo System*
New to the game is Lift Strike Combo where you strike your opponent up in the air and teleport above them and strike them back down to the ground.

Also, there is something called Vanishing Attack. This is pretty much similar to the Budokai 3?s Pursuit combo but its not continuous till your Ki goes down, and you dash around the character instead of teleporting behind them.

They also have it set up where, once set up in a melee combo, the Triangle button will become a Strong Attack button, but otherwise, it will stay as a Ki Button when not in a Melee combo.

The combos in the game have improved dramatically compared to Tenkaichi 2. Not every character attacks the same way and can initiate the same combos. As seen with the Brolly image everyone has their own style and their own combos combined with their own skills. The depth has increased. 
*
Tag Team Mode**NEW INFO POSTED***
New In this game is the Tag Team Mode or the ?Amazing Combi Battle? as what the JPN is calling it. Apparently, you press a button, and you switch with your partner.

There will be 1 vs. 2 matches and 2 vs. 2 matches. HOWEVER! There will always only have 2 fighters on the screen at once. Some attacks have other character appears because it?s their blast moves and it?s similar to 17 and 18?s ?Accel Dance? and Videl?s ?Videl?s Close Call.?

There has been no mention of any kind of Double Team move. Also, when one team member is defeated, the other automatically jumps in.

Also, a nice note is, if the situation is right, you may be able to FUSE your characters.
May take up to 3-5 Blast Bars
Fusion Dance: L2+Left+R3
Potara Fusion: L2+Right+R3

However, it is still unknown if you can interrupt it or screw it up or if there is ?What-If? fusions.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2006)

*Characters*
Seems like we got a lot of returning characters, such as Tao Pai Pai, Roshi, Ginyu Force, etc. All the characters from the first BT are back.

Spike has gone on and said there will only be over 20 all new characters added, which will make it over 100; while Donny Clay and Atari says about 130.

**A Recent V-Jump scan said about 130 characters (counting Forms) so that will be the targeted number. It does not necessary means there will be 130 characters since Atari and the developers like to round up to the highest number.
*
Extra Note *One the Scan that shows Janenba(Pre-Transformation), Hildegarn, Tapion, Metal Cooler, Tullece, and Oozaru Tullece, that scans says ?Here are Six more characters.? This shows that Spike is still counting Transformation as SEPARATE characters, so for all those people out their, transformed characters are still separate characters and it?s NOT going to be 130 different characters not counting transformation. Hope this clears it up with some people.

New Characters

-TF means Transformed Form and the character can transform into it.
-PF means Pre Form, the form was not in BT1 but now is in it.

New Characters so far that has *Visual* confirmation:
-Lord Slug
-Super Namekian Lord Slug (Giant Form)(TF)
-Android 13
-Super/Integrated Android 13(TF)
-Tullece/Turles
- Oozaru Tullece/Great Ape Turles(TF)
-Tapion
-Hildegarn ?Post Larva*
-Janenpa/Janenba (PF)
-Form 4 Cooler (The form we see Cooler first in)(PF)
-Metal Cooler**
-Garlic Jr.
-Super Garlic Jr.(TF)
-Paikuhan
-Yajirobe
-Broli-Base(PF)
-SSJ Broli(PF)(TF)***
-Bojack(PF
-Sauza
-Zangya
-Yajirobe
-GT Oob/Uub
-Super Oob/Majuub(TF)
-GT Pan
-MAX Power Roshi(TF)
-Grandpa Gohan as Baba?s 5th Fighter
-Yi Xing Long/Syn Shenron
-Super Yi Xing Long/Omega Shenron(TF)
-Kuwui/Cui
-Kaioshin/Supreme Kai
-Kibitoshin/Kibitokai(TF)
-Great Saiyaman 2/Great Saiyawomen(TF)****
-?Kouki? Vegeta*****
-Oozaru Raditz(TF)
-Oozaru Nappa(TF)
-Baby Vegeta(PF)******
-Super Baby Vegeta 1(PF)(TF)
-Gold Oozaru Baby Vegeta(TF)
*
Character Notes*
Yes the names are official by JPN names, the names could change in English due to how Funimation wants it to be.

*On the scan, it just lists Hidegarn as Hildegarn yet for Janenba/Janenpa, it says Pre-transformation. This could mean that Spike may not add Hildegarn?s Pre-Larva form.

**On the Official Website, they have Metal Cooler?s Image up, and on the background only shows his Metal Form. Metal Cooler is a separate character and not a transformation, in which one can assume that Mecha Freeza is a separate character as well.

***Apparently Spike is calling the (fan-made term) Restricted SSJ Form as Broli?s SSJ Form. It is confirmed in the Daizenshu that it is Broli?s SSJ Form, just that the mind control device stopped it from turning yellow/gold like normal SSJ form is.

****Yes, Great Saiyaman 2/Saiyawomen is indeed Videl?s Transformation.

*****?Kouki? means later, final Vegeta, which indicates Vegeta probably from the Boo Arc.

******This Baby Vegeta is different from the first BT1 Game that the Baby Vegeta in the last game is now labeled as ?Super Baby Vegeta 2?

Seems like SSJ4 Goku and SSJ4 Vegeta are separate characters are not ?Transformation.?

Another note to some characters, well, mainly the DB characters. They do not have the ability to fly. They do get once long dash, which makes them ?jump?(really fly) high but they will start to fall to the ground. This was added to make it more like the show.
_
Side Note_
The characters still do get battle damaged once enter to yellow health. Also, due to speculation and observation, characters may have Alternative costumes, remember, this is still a speculation and observation. Some may have Alt. and some may not, but for sure, you can pick the 2P color swap.
*
Blast Moves**NEW MOVES POSTED**

Note*
I will not post Blast moves that characters still have from the First BT, but only new moves and that is all. Also, I will not be listing which blast move it is, such as Blast 1, or Blast 2, or Ultimate Blast.

*Attack names can still change in the final English release to meet Funimation standards.

SSJ4 Son Goku- Dragon Fist
SSJ4 Vegeta- Spirit Breaking Cannon
SSJ4 Vegeta- Final Shine Attack
Super Boo (Gohan Absorbed)- Chocolate Beam
Android 13- S.S. Deadly Bomber
Android 13- Silent Assassin 13
Integrated/Super Android 13- S.S. Deadly Bomber
Super Namekian Slug (Giant)- Super Mouth Blast
Tullece- Kill Driver
Android 13- Full Power Energy Wave
Integrated 13- Super Explosive Wave
Oozaru Tullece- Super Mouth Blast
Oozaru Tullece- Super Mouth Blast Barrage
Paikuhan- Thunder Flash
Zangya- Psychokinesis
Sauza- Sauza Blade
Metal Cooler- Finger Blitz Barrage
Metal Cooler- Super Nova
Great Saiyaman- Justice Judgment
Super Garlic Jr.- Dead Zone
Pan- Gill Missiles
Super Yi Xing Long- Dragon Thunder
LSSJ Broli- Gigantic Hammer
Tapion- Brave Sword Attack
Tenshinhan- Shin Kikou Ho/Neo Tri-Beam*
Kuwui- Full Power Energy Wave
Kuwui- Ah! Freeza-sama/Ah! Lord Freeza
Broli- Full Power Energy Wave
Broli- Delta Combination
Broli- Eraser Cannon
SSJ Broli-Eraser Cannon
SSJ Broli-Trap Shooter
SSJ Broli- Super Explosive Wave
Yi Xing Long- Trap Shooter
Yi Xing Long- Blazing Storm
Yi Xing Long- Gigantic Blaze
Baby Vegeta- Galick Gun
SSJ Gohan(Cell Arc)- Chou Maretsu Geki
Piccolo- Gekiretsu Kodan/ Light Gernade
Kuririn- Kakusan Kikou-ha(The move he did against the Saibaiman)
Super Oob/Majuub- Lightning Arrow
SSJ1 Son Goku- Ikari no Kamehameha/Angered Kamehameha(Kamehameha of Rage)

*When doing the Shin Kikou Ho, the user loses Health.

**Roughly translates to ?Super Rare Strike? or ?Super Demon Line Strike.? Haven?t seen the Kanji for this move, but it may be the second name I listed.
*
Small Note*
Seems like some of the Ultimates have became a little more cinematic and also are Rush moves, where you must dodge the move when the character dashes right towards, there will be a slight pause, where that is the timing you must dodge, if not dodge, then you

Also, some Blast Moves seems to be chargeable to make it more effective.
*
Movies*
The following websites has movies of this game:


This

*
Link*
Official BandaiNamco Japanese Website:
Link removed

Official Spike?s Japanese Website:
.kkrieger

IGN?s Page of BT2:


Jeux-France?s Page of BT2:


Gamespots page of BT2:


Game Trailers page of BT2:


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 24, 2006)

*drools* I want that game! Oh, and I have some possible cover art...
Team Fortress 2 Gameplay Footage go to the bottem of rthe page...


----------



## Bass (Aug 24, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I've recieved some new info but most importantly here's a new Tenkaichi 2 info thread post




Yeah, Zasentaman got fed up with seeing so many misguided people.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2006)

I know 

I look forward to his next update. I'm glad he did it for Tenkaichi 1 and now 2. He can also read Japanese so his info threads are extremely reliable. It's good to get all the info in one area too.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome.  Thanks, KN.


----------



## Bass (Aug 24, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I know
> 
> I look forward to his next update. I'm glad he did it for Tenkaichi 1 and now 2. He can also read Japanese so his info threads are extremely reliable. It's good to get all the info in one area too.




Indeed. 

The next update should be good. I just hope somebody uploads the booklet about BT2.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2006)

Let's hope someone does. Knowing people now adays they probably won't though but Zasentaman's next update should be enough


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

I would love to know how he figures its going to be 59.99 for the Wii. if he simply just converted Yen to Dollars.. because there has not been any offical reports about a price for the Wii game yet. ( in america at least) or a date for america , IGN,gamespot, 1 up, Gamespy are still reporting ( in very recent reports) that there still is a TBA on the american release date /price for the wii verison. ( IGN still says its stated for launch )


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2006)

> I would love to know how he figures its going to be 59.99 for the Wii. if he simply just converted Yen to Dollars.. because there has not been any offical reports about a price for the Wii game yet. ( in america at least) or a date for america , IGN,gamespot, 1 up, Gamespy are still reporting ( in very recent reports) that there still is a TBA on the american release date /price for the wii verison. ( IGN still says its stated for launch )



If you read the reason why it says July, it will make some sense as to why IGN is wrong, they still need to make ajustments to it somewhat, to get it working with any Wii add on. The price I can see it being more, but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 25, 2006)

Alright... you guys are going to enjoy reading this one...  


5 pages of previewness lol

the rest of the stage are revealed... there are 18 of them... and they included the Bojack Ring ^_^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmmm, is that Bardock I see...i hope the story mode is actually good in this one...


----------



## Seany (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow Oozaru Baby looks great!


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2006)

Also, taken from Eyeshield_21_-_198_LQ

It says Great Saiyaman is a transformation for Gohan, just like how it is for Videl

They've listed all the characters, sorry but I think they're counting Gogeta done by Goku, and Gogeta done by Vegeta as 2 different characters. Maybe they're done like budokai 3 with a different moves list

In tag team there are 2 modes, relay and standard. Relay is tagging out when one person dies (we saw a video with this) and standard is tagging out at will.

There are some moves that'll be shared, they say it's only because the certain character never did enough unique moves.

Goku's Kaioken is the same as how it was done on BT, also Piccolo can do a similar thing with fusion with nail and Kami. Gohan and Krillin also have unlock potential. Just like Kaioken, when these moves are used, you can not charge ki

The more powerful characters can now properly hurt brick wall characters. Broly did not feel the blows from Kid Goku but he did from SSJ4 Goku.

It says there are 3 modes of tournament. In the ring, Cell games (like budokai 3) and Bojacks which is said to be random.

Facial expressions change during moves like Final Flash, but it's still unknown if they change during other moves.


----------



## Seany (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for that info =D
Cool, i'm glad krillen & gohan can power up now!
and they have ballanced powers out alot more, sounds great to me =)


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2006)

Exactly.


No more rape at the hands of SSJ4 Gogeta! ^_^


----------



## Seany (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah thank god XD
hey was just too much at times...


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes... 


Finally...the less-known characters will have a chance to do some raping! Raditz, Burter, Grandpa Gohan!


----------



## Masaki (Aug 26, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Yes...
> 
> 
> Finally...the less-known characters will have a chance to do some raping! Raditz, Burter, Grandpa Gohan!



I'll take anyone with Yajirobe.


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 26, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> I don?t see any difference from the previous one, budokai games are much better, especially the first and the third. I look forward to dragon ball in the next generation now, with better graphics.



Yea i agree with you budokai games are much better.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 26, 2006)

I just noticed that this preview

and this fan-site 
Link removed
contradict each other on some of the characters

Right now we have a total of 129..... 79 Char & 50 Trans
Alot of people must get mis-informed cuz I've head these to be total character counts... 120, 129, 130, 136 ... now why Spike is mis-informing people is beyond me but....

Atari has confirmed 136 but... they said we'd also have 83 Char & 48 Trans

All i'm saying is right now don't believe it till you see it... it's all one big mess. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Also, taken from Because you know you're curious.
> 
> It says Great Saiyaman is a transformation for Gohan, just like how it is for Videl
> 
> ...




EDIT



> Sorry but you mistranslated some things. They say Piccolo, Krillin and Kid Gohan *don't* have any transformations or techniques where they can transform into unlock potential or fused with nail or fused with Kami. Another mistake you made is that the guy says he didn't has the time to see if there is facial expressions cause they move too fast and there is too much lights when Final Flash ( just an example ) is performed. And one thing you forgot is that, now when you charge your finishing moves there is a change ( the light is more intense but the size of the blast doesn't change ). All the rest is correct.




Sorry. T_T


----------



## Seany (Aug 26, 2006)

Awww no potential then.......


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2006)

But remember...the game isn't finished yet.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 26, 2006)

This game keeps looking better and better as we receive about it. 

I just hope they improve Chou Gohan's finisher. In Tenkaichi it was alright but it didn't look as damaging as it could have been. 

I wonder how they will improve certain character's finishers this time around. Of course I expect them to be more dramatic and overlal better but I just hope they make you feel "OMG I'm about to be in a finisher!!!!!!!" and not "Here comes their finisher, ahh well". 

I will always stick to my favorites

- Chou Gohan
- Gohan (all of Cell saga)
- Trunks (all of Future Trunks) 
- Gogeta

Along with many others. I'm going to try Piccolo out more now this time around. It's like Tenkaichi+Budokai 3+improvements = best DBZ game ever.


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2006)

*Link Removed*


Huge file with a picture of all the characters at the select screen.


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes it is.  


Though there's a tiny typo concerning Super Buu (Gohan). :sweat


----------



## Seany (Aug 26, 2006)

Lol wow that took quite awhile to look at them all. XD
I'm loving everyones poses. Just like its straight from a scene


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 28, 2006)

Alright.... I counted all the characters, transformations, & fusions... it came out to 136 that atari france confirmed

so in other words we have seen all the characters there are gonna be unfortunately.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm glad I haven't remembered them all so I can be surprised later on 

Still a great lineup. It has everyone I've ever wanted in a DBZ game. The only person missing is maybe Chibi Krillin but that's it.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 28, 2006)

so you don't want neither... GT Goku, GT Trunks, General Rildo, The Black Star Dragons, nor King Piccolo? 

Cause we're missing those key characters... which is why the DB & GT part of the story mode will suck.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 28, 2006)

Maybe Piccolo Daimou but that's about it. I didn't like GT Goku, GT Trunks, General Rirudo, and some of the Black Star dragons.


----------



## SpitFire! (Aug 28, 2006)

does anyone have a list of all the playable characters


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 28, 2006)

I left the fusions as seperate characters. New characters and transformations added from BT1 is in bold

1. *Andorid 13* (*Super*)
2. Android 16
3. Android 17
4. Android 18
5. Android 19
6. Android 20
7. Baby Vegeta (*Super Baby 1*, *Super Baby 2*, *Oozaru Baby*)
8. Bardock (*Oozaru*)
9. *Bojack* (Post Transformation)
10. *Broly* (*SSJ*, LSSJ)
11. Burter
12. Buu [Majin]
13. Buu [Evil]
14. Buu [Super] (Gotenks Absorbed, Gohan Absorbed)
15. Buu [Kid]
16. Cell (Imperfect, Semi-Perfect, Perfect, Super Perfect)
17. Cell Jr
18. Chaiotzu
19. *Cooler* (5th Form)
20. *Cui*
21. Dabura
22. Dodoria
23. Frieza (2nd Form, 3rd Form, Final Form, Final Form 100%)
24. *Garlic Jr.* (*Giant Form*)
25. Ginyu
26. Gogeta [SSJ]
27. Gogeta [SSJ4]
28. Gohan [Adult] (SSJ, SSJ2)
29. Gohan [Kid]
30. Gohan [Teen] (SSJ, SSJ2)
31. Goku (SSJ, SSJ2, SSJ3)
32. Goku [Kid] (*Oozaru*)
33. Goten (SSJ)
34. Gotenks (SSJ, SSJ3)
35. *Grandpa Gohan*
36. Great Saiyaman
37. Guldo
38. Hercule
39. *Hildegarn* (*Final Form*)
40. *Janemba [Fat]* (True Form)
41. Jeice
42. *Kabito Kai*
43. Krillin
44. *Lord Slug* (*Super Namek*)
45. Master Roshi (*Max*)
46. Majin Vegeta
47. *Metal Cooler*
48. Mecha Frieza
49. Nappa (*Oozaru*)
50. *Syn Shenron* (*Omega*)
51. *Pan*
52. Piccolo
53. *Pikkon*
54. Raditz (*Oozaru*)
55. Recoome
56. Saibamen
57. *Sauza*
58. SSJ4 Goku
59. SSJ4 Vegeta
60. Super 17
61. *Supreme Kai*
62. Tao PaiPai
63. *Tapion*
64. Tien
65. Trunks [Kid] (SSJ)
66. Trunks [Fighter] (SSJ, USSJ2)
67. Trunks [w/Sword] (SSJ)
68. *Turles* (*Oozaru*)
69. Ultimate Gohan
70. Uub (*Majuub*)
71. Vegeta [Buu Saga] (SSJ, SSJ2)
72. Vegeta [Cell Saga] (SSJ, USSJ)
73. Vegeta [Scouter] (Oozaru)
74. Vegitto (Super)
75. Videl (*Great Saiyagirl*)
76. *Yajirobe*
77. Yamcha
78. *Zangya*
79. Zarbon (Monster)


----------



## Bass (Aug 28, 2006)

Garlic Jr. is HUGE. Like Xbox HUGE.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 28, 2006)

Wowza.  He's on 'roids.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 28, 2006)

I knew he was going to be extremely huge but damn, that's fucking huge


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2006)

LMAO he wasn't that big was he? I think Piccollo should be able to increase his size if it gets that way. But dam thats like Ape size.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 28, 2006)

how do think theyre gunna pull of 120+ characters!


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 29, 2006)

That character list.. _wow_. Friggin' huge. I thought the original Tenkaichi's cast was massive, but damn. This is gonna be the most complete DBZ game yet. I can't wait to kick some ass with Bardock.

It's been a while since I've properly read DBZ, so could someone refresh my memory as to who the hell Cui and Sauza are?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 29, 2006)

Cui - Blue Freeza henchman who was killed by Vegeta at the beginning of the Namek saga 
Sauza - Cooler's right hand man


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 29, 2006)

That's right, I remember now; Cui was the skinny bastard who still thought Vegeta was at 18,000 PL, right? And Sauza was the pretty boy on Coola's team. Thanks. I'm gonna enjoy smacking them around.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm glad the Z part of the story is going to be in-depth seeing a few blurry screens from the story mode up'd my hype for it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 29, 2006)

Story mode is going to be extremely interesting this time around. I'm looking forward to what they do about the battle strategies of different characters. 

Onto the list, there's alot of people there I'm looking forward to beating up. Let me see:

Andorid 13 (Super)
Android 16
Android 17
Android 18
Android 19
Android 20
Baby Vegeta (Super Baby 1, Super Baby 2, Oozaru Baby)
Bojack (Post Transformation)
Broly (SSJ, LSSJ)
Burter
Buu [Majin]
Buu [Evil]
Buu [Super] (Gotenks Absorbed, Gohan Absorbed)
Buu [Kid]
Cell (Imperfect, Semi-Perfect, Perfect, Super Perfect)
Cell Jr
Cooler (5th Form)
Cui
Dabura
Dodoria
Frieza (2nd Form, 3rd Form, Final Form, Final Form 100%)
Garlic Jr. (Giant Form)
Ginyu
Hercule
Hildegarn (Final Form)
Janemba [Fat] (True Form)
Jeice
Lord Slug (Super Namek)
Master Roshi (Max)
Metal Cooler
Mecha Frieza
Nappa (Oozaru)
Syn Shenron (Omega)
Raditz (Oozaru)
Recoome
Saibamen
Sauza
Super 17
Tao PaiPai
Turles (Oozaru)
Zangya
Zarbon (Monster)

Definately these people although I'll probably fight everyone. There's a large lineup of characters so I will never get bored fighting the same ones over and over again.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 29, 2006)

I just wish major transformations like Oozaru had a longer cut-scene to make it more authentic. It'd be just a nice little thing to go about on to make it more dramatic


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 29, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> I'm glad the Z part of the story is going to be in-depth seeing a few blurry screens from the story mode up'd my hype for it.



Do my eyes deceive me, or is that a BT2 remake of the Bardock special?! *Dayumn.* :amazed  I'm not gonna expect anything fancy ('tho that _is_ pretty sweet as it is), but if so, then friggin' awesome. I wonder if we'll see similar cut-scenes with "What If" stories? The Bardock scenario from the original BT was cool; it'd be even better with actual cut-scenes to go with it.

Dammit, man; I really need to start keeping up with BT2 news. The surprises just keep on comin'.


----------



## SpitFire! (Aug 29, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> I left the fusions as seperate characters. New characters and transformations added from BT1 is in bold
> 
> 1. *Andorid 13* (*Super*)
> 2. Android 16
> ...



thanks dude


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 29, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> i left the fusions as seperate characters. New characters and transformations added from BT1 is in bold
> 
> 1. Andorid 13 (Super)
> 2. Android 16
> ...



Why arent the other shenrons listed...they better be in the game... 
___________________________________________

*Budokai Tenkaichi 2 Misses Launch?! *



> According to a recent post on IGN, "Dragonball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2" will be hitting the Japanese Wii a bit later than expected. While the title, known in Japan as "Dragonball Z: Sparking! NEO", was originally flagged with a Fall 2006 date, suggesting that it would launch with the system, the latest issue of Famitsu has it set for January 2007.
> 
> The PS2 version is still on track for Japanese release on 10/5. There's no word yet on how this Japanese delay will affect the US version of the game. As far as we know, the US version is still on track for the system's launch. It's not unprecedented for a Dragon Ball Z game to hit America first, so keep your Wiimotes crossed!



Source razor1911


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2006)

^ I can't see them being in this game . They should definatley be in 3 though. It's something to look forward to.

Wow from those pics story mode is looking great!  it has improved greatly.
Also i can't wait to kick ass with Garlic Jr XD


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 29, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Why arent the other shenrons listed...they better be in the game...



Sorry but that's the complete list.... the total amount is 136 according to atari france and the total on that comes out to 136.


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2006)

Hmm i wonder which characters have a tag move. We've already seen a Videl/Gohan move and a Pan/Giru move. I want to see a Kid Gohan/Piccolo or Krillin move and also a Burter/Jeice =P


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 29, 2006)

Bardock & Goku (any version). It wouldn't really make sense, but it'd be awesome to see the "estranged" father and son do a tag move.

Freeza & Cell could also do a move as a nod to their teaming up in GT.


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah that would be cool =)
Damn if only GT Goku was in, then there could be a Cell/Frieza vs him match. Ahh well maybe next game.

Oh i'd also love to see a Kid Trunks and Goten tag!


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 29, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Hmm i wonder which characters have a tag move. We've already seen a Videl/Gohan move and a Pan/Giru move. I want to see a Kid Gohan/Piccolo or Krillin move and also a Burter/Jeice =P




You can make anyone a tag team i'm pretty sure... it's a mode in itself where you choose both characters to have.


----------



## Naruto364 (Aug 29, 2006)

All I can say is, expect BT2 to have an insanely huge roster. I just hope they give the character's move sets more depth. All the characters felt virtually the same, with little to no variety.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 29, 2006)

Naruto364 said:
			
		

> All I can say is, expect BT2 to have an insanely huge roster. I just hope they give the character's move sets more depth. All the characters felt virtually the same, with little to no variety.



YEAH!!!! They had the same attacks with different names...


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 30, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> YEAH!!!! They had the same attacks with different names...



LMAO... so true.... the lamest attempt at making it unique. I wouldn't doubt that there are still many moves that are the same.... seriously.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 30, 2006)

Guys, BT 2 is supposed to have 130+ characters.

(For good info, go over to the daizex.com message boards!)


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 30, 2006)

saiya-jin said:
			
		

> Guys, BT 2 is supposed to have 130+ characters.
> 
> (For good info, go over to the daizex.com message boards!)



Umm... go a page or two back. That's nothing new.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah.......Mystic-G and Bass already layed this out lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> YEAH!!!! They had the same attacks with different names...




ya that pissed me off. =/


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2006)

New interview is out. I'll post what it says

this


> Lets see, Gohan doesn't get his alternate outfit from movie 9 and Goku doesn't get the Yardrat clothes either, but still has 6 alternate outfits.
> 
> I guess those would be. Goku with kanji, Goku without shirt, Goku with no kanji, Goku in blue gi, Goku with blue gi top and yellow pants and Goku with halo.
> 
> ...





			
				Translations of some alternate costumes said:
			
		

> - Piccolo with cape
> - Recoome with damaged armor
> - Nappa without armor
> - Master Roshi have Jackie Chun
> ...





> - Super Buu and Janemba and Super 13 have special cutscene when they transform. Super 13 is still a separate character
> - Kid Gohan has a special ability that called: Release of Will. But no other transformation for him, Piccolo or Krillin
> - Kaioken is not a transformation but an attack
> - Oozaru is a normal transformation with no cutscene
> ...





> - Interesting thing about the Androids. They can only absorb specials like Kamehameha and Big Bang Attack but no Genki Dama or Death Beam or Dodompa
> - Andoid 16, 17, 18 and Super 17 have a "Cyborg shield" that can block any of the special attack and I mean any Death Beam, Kamehameha, Genki Dama, Super Nova, anything
> - 19 and 20 doesn't have this ability and only can gain energy by attacking. But they have a special that can draw a lot of live from you opponent
> - Super 13 doesn't have any of this but his energy bar goes up little by little. I think by this he means his life goes up without doing anything. Because energy goes up regardless.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2006)

More screens!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Masaki (Aug 31, 2006)

This game is going to kick so much ass.


----------



## SpitFire! (Aug 31, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> New interview is out. I'll post what it says
> 
> Hi-Res version (Steam)



Nice thanks for the update


----------



## Seany (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow nice info!  
Thanks a bunch for posting!

Only thing that is a let down is no movie 9 and Yadrat outfits lol. Everything else is amaznig though...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2006)

New videos!
*
SSj4 Gogeta vs Majuub*
Link removed *

SSj4 Goku and Chou Gohan vs SSj4 Goku and SSj4 Gogeta*
Link removed
*
Character Select Screen*
Link removed
*
SSj4 Goku vs Super Yi Xing Long *
Link removed
*
SSj4 Goku and SSj Trunks (Fighting) vs Janembar (Pre-form) and Super Yi Xing Long*
Link removed
*
Story Mode*
Link removed


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks KN! =D
Story mode looks great, and holy shit SS4 Goku kicksass! XD that powerup he did looks sweet 

Trunks is pretty amazing too! 
That ultimate is the best!


----------



## SpitFire! (Sep 1, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> New videos!
> *
> SSj4 Gogeta vs Majuub*
> Link removed *
> ...



this game looks better everyday
thanks for the update


----------



## Bass (Sep 1, 2006)

Darn, Kyuubi Naruto beat me to it!  


Anyways, Mystic Gohan's/SSJ4 Gogeta's combos are awesome.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2006)

I can't wait to play Mystic Gohan. 

I hope his ultimate's been improved. In T1 it looked "weak" even though the damage was good.


----------



## Bass (Sep 1, 2006)

And his outfit looks better with the light orange. 


SSJ Trunks' Ultimate looks way better than T1...same for the Burning Attack.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2006)

They sure changed things for the better. If everything's been revamped I'm happy. 

Story mode looks better than I thought and the cutscenes aren't small.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Sep 1, 2006)

It has over 100 characters believe it.


----------



## Bass (Sep 1, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> They sure changed things for the better. If everything's been revamped I'm happy.
> 
> Story mode looks better than I thought and the cutscenes aren't small.




Yep. Now if only they give Raditz a proper Ultimate...maybe "Watch the Birdie" or something.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2006)

Let's hope they do that.

This game looks like a mix of B3+ Tenkaichi + New improvements now that I think about it.


----------



## Bass (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep. I'm surprised that they managed to make such a great game in such a short time.


----------



## Masaki (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, they're probably adding on to BT1.


----------



## Bass (Sep 1, 2006)

Adding and subtracting and fixing the flaws.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah BT1 made school boy errors, that's why to me 3 was on par with it in someways it edged it and in someways no.

Hopefully they sort some things out, like in game transformations, I think that's back so that element is cool. The move list aswell, I got tired of seeing the ki blast vollyball shit.


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

3 minute promotional video!

Dont sue me for ruining your eyes


----------



## Seany (Sep 3, 2006)

Holy shit! great vid 
The super aura looks so good! and super saiyan goku had his damaged outfit just like the namek fight =O
Everyones attacks seem to have improved greatly, wow! 
Buu's candy beam looks cool XD

Isn't long till this game is out...


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 3, 2006)

Holy crap... did you see the clips from the story mode? It was beautiful T_T they actually fight and do moves in them to really re-enact it better. *huggles spike*


----------



## Seany (Sep 3, 2006)

I know they were great 
Theres alot of scenes i am dying to see!
Also did you see you can have more than one person flying in story mode , wicked. SSGokus ultimate is awesome too
Oh god i can't wait.


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 3, 2006)

They really did the angry kamehameha right... After so long i've been waiting to see some actual action besides dull fights from the demo.... this BT2 is going to be alot better than I ever expected. T_T i'm so happy.


----------



## Seany (Sep 3, 2006)

Same here, this game is incredible!
My god just imagine what the 3rd game will be like


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Notice that Goku has 2 battle damaged outfits? The one where Frieza kills Krillin and the one where he fights Frieza. My guess is, that his battle-damaged outfit starts out like the one from B3 and then when he takes damage, it turns into the other one.


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 3, 2006)

I wish everyone could get that much battle damage... the more it can progress the better imo... as long as they don't go nakey XD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 3, 2006)

that's badass, every Sayjin with a tail has an Oozaru Transformation...


----------



## Masaki (Sep 3, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> that's badass, every Sayjin with a tail has an Oozaru Transformation...



Not the guy from the Tree of Life.


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes he does. 

LET'S FIGHTING, LOVE!


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Sorry for doubleposting but ANOTHER NEW TRAILER!!  


Yes?


----------



## Masaki (Sep 3, 2006)

I was wrong.

Are there giant nameks?  Can Piccolo go giant?


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Well...is Lord Slug a namek?


----------



## Masaki (Sep 3, 2006)

Yep.

But can Piccolo do it, too?


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't think Piccolo has any transformations.


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 4, 2006)

Budokai 3 = DBZ orientated Fighting game revolving around the hard blowing physical combat and mind blowing Energy waves.

Tenkaichi = Charging and energy waves. Oh, and did I mention it has energy waves?

Tenkaichi just got repetitive, and other characters you almost couldn't go physical on due to their size (IE Super Trunks, Broly, etc). It just degenerated the game into an Energy wave/Energy meter struggle. Oh well, the concept was good, just poorly executed.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 4, 2006)

Awesome trailers!!!!

This games looks like the best DBZ game to ever exist. Nice see the Kamehameha of Rage in the game.


----------



## Bass (Sep 4, 2006)

And Saiyan Saga Vegeta has the move he killed Jeice with. ^_^


----------



## Death (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks for the vid Bass


----------



## Zeig (Sep 6, 2006)

*Wow..*

This version looks like its going to be the best version yet. I am loving it. Can not wait untill it comes out. ​


----------



## Seany (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the high quality vid. This looks so cool!


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 14, 2006)

In-case anyone still believes in these two screenshots... 



I'm just gonna squash it right here and now...
Link removed
^^ Scroll down and look at the screenshots

Told ya they were fake.


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow it looks like you get to relive the whole freaking DB series from DB to GT. I like this one better than the first one. Its amazing how DB can still bring in so much revenue and its not on TV.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2006)

this looks more promising than the recent failures...


----------



## Seany (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahh i'm dying to play this! 
it's out in November isn't it. So long off


----------



## Obvakhi (Sep 15, 2006)

Would be nice if there was an xbox version. My PS2 is so damn old...


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 15, 2006)

New scan for ya peeps
click me


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

This game looks so fucking nice.


----------



## Seany (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool, nice to see a scan of beam struggles.
Buff Roshi & Grandpa Gohan are gonna be great XD.


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 15, 2006)

some more eye-candy

Base Vegeta Artwork
SSJ Trunks w/sword Artwork
Goku (Kamehameha)
Goku (Spirit Bomb)
Goku (Thrown Spirit Bomb)
SSJ Goku elbowing Super Android 13

Images Using the Wii-mote on the game
Image 1
Image 2
Image 3


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

After seeing those Wii pictures i only have one thought...defently getting it for PS2


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow so they're really adamant about the wii-mote compatibility aren't they.

Either way, the game is definately looking great to the point of me getting a bit too interested in it :S


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 15, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Wow so they're really adamant about the wii-mote compatibility aren't they.
> 
> Either way, the game is definately looking great to the point of me getting a bit too interested in it :S



I personally have yet to see anyone good at the game using the wii-mote... Even if you're a hardcore wii fan I am pretty sure you're going to hate playing this game with the wii-mote.


^^ go to the 9/14/06 video and go 12:51 into the video... that's where they showcase BT2


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> I personally have yet to see anyone good at the game using the wii-mote... Even if you're a hardcore wii fan I am pretty sure you're going to hate playing this game with the wii-mote.
> 
> 
> ^^ go to the 9/14/06 video and go 12:51 into the video... that's where they showcase BT2



this hardcore wii fan will not. Because im up for something new instead of the button smashing ways of DBZ games been for years and years.


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> this hardcore wii fan will not. Because im up for something new instead of the button smashing ways of DBZ games been for years and years.



LMAO.... you're going to find it quite difficuly judging by how sucky everyone is at it... I bet you're going to end up switching to the retro or GC controller no matter what you say.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> LMAO.... you're going to find it quite difficuly judging by how sucky everyone is at it... I bet you're going to end up switching to the retro or GC controller no matter what you say.



ign developers at the ign roundtable and fans that attended at new york are saying diffearntly 

but im not going to argue about it.. its pointless.


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ign developers at the ign roundtable and fans that attended at new york are saying diffearntly
> 
> but im not going to argue about it.. its pointless.




I'm just going by what I've seen in videos....


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Playing this with the wii controller = tired. Lol. Seriously though i can't stand how stupid you look, i just can't, fuck what anyone says it's just to stupid to put your hands like a kamahamha shit, lololol. PS2 for me


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 15, 2006)

That reminds me of someone I knew in college who used to randomly do that...he wasn't the most normal person around 

The video is not loading for some odd reason :S


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah I'm definately getting it for the PS2. 

Looking at how it is on the Wii is making me laugh too hard.


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 15, 2006)

And oh yea... according to Gamestop/EB Games... the release date has been pushed back to Nov 7 for the ps2


----------



## Yosha (Sep 15, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> some more eye-candy
> 
> Base Vegeta Artwork
> SSJ Trunks w/sword Artwork
> ...



I will still get it for the Wii but im not using the wii mote on it...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> And oh yea... according to Gamestop/EB Games... the release date has been pushed back to Nov 7 for the ps2


FUCK....man i wanted it with FF12...but...can...i ... beat...FF12!!! IN 7 DATS!!!!!


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 18, 2006)

Here are some videos for your viewing pleasure... enjoy ^_^

*scum-scans.com*
*scum-scans.com*
*scum-scans.com*
*scum-scans.com*
*scum-scans.com*


----------



## Seany (Sep 18, 2006)

Omfg those fight were absoloutely incredible! 

Looks like the punches have gone up a notch, those super ones are really good.
Goku's spirit bomb rules!
and the throws and supers are all alot better
This game is just amazing!
The japanese music is gonna be in all versions isn't it?

Thanks for the vids! =D


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 18, 2006)

As I posted on another forum. It didn't get me excited, but those videos were definitely great. That confirms it, no U.S version for me though. Im sticking to the import and going straight through. It seems that the combat system was improved alot better then I thought. 

The Spirit Bomb was just scary. If I had no knowledge of how that worked, I would be very surprised if it happen during a "vs" match. The ground grapples is such a beautiful and welcomed addition. Im seeing alot of possible, various ways to combine juggles, power striking, and grappling already. The Kaioken was once again dissapointing as expected. Turtles turned out alot better then I coud have imagined. Tapion seemed pretty good as well. Im loving the "legends barrage"(continuously tapping [] in sparking mode). And hopefully, teleporting really doesn't take away Ki. The Ozzarus are still most likely to suck, from what I seen. The walls appeared to be almost non-existent throughout the battles, if I remember correctly of course. I simply loved the area where Vegeta caught his opponent near the wall, which made it look like he striked him heavily against it. 

The sound effects sound marvelous and as expected, the music would be solid. Overall, im definitely impressed.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 18, 2006)

Why is everyone bashing the Wii version? Wasn't it confirmed that the GC controller could be used? If that is the case, everyone should be happy.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2006)

^Did you ever play budokai on gamecube...that's why  Seriously though, PS2 version is what it's been on, that's what i'm buying. Can't wait, game looks kickass


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Omfg those fight were absoloutely incredible!
> 
> Looks like the punches have gone up a notch, those super ones are really good.
> Goku's spirit bomb rules!
> ...


I don't see why not.  The American version DBZ:BT had the same thing.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 19, 2006)

From the videos and images I have seen in this topic, I am starting to really want this sequel. heh

At first I was wondering what they could add from the first one, but it has proven to have added a lot.

Can't wait.


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 19, 2006)

3 More Videos...
1. 
2. 
3. WMV Format:

Quicktime Format: 
Asuma: Best....Jounin....ever.


----------



## Seany (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome vids! 
Nice to see Kid Gohan in saiyan armor XD, and i love how they have Gohan's damaged outfit like it was against Cell!

Oh and Goku i really enjoyed your amv =D
Was really good, i loved the effects in it. Nice work!


----------



## Mystic-G (Sep 21, 2006)

almost a 10 min Japanese Trailer... hope you like ^_^ I surely did.

Gripen Roadbase


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2006)

Game looks awsome, the teleportation is what made Budokai 3 so awsome imo.

With that many characters and the epic stages + some quirks fixed, this bad boy is mine when it comes out >.>.


----------



## Seany (Sep 21, 2006)

Story mode looks so fucking good...
Can't wait any more!

I'm so happy that Vegeta has his Frieza saga armor too!


----------



## Mystic-G (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's some more videos... if you have time to watch'em all lol...

Demo Video 1
Demo Video 2
Demo Video 3
Demo Video 4
Demo Video 5
Trying the 99 Combo
Trying the 99 Combo Part 2
Another Combo

Goku vs. Vegeta
SSJ3 Goku vs. Majin Vegeta
Beam Clash

Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo 
Another Combo
Another Combo 
Another Combo
Another Combo 
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo
Another Combo


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Oct 2, 2006)

It looks better than tthe first one believe it.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 2, 2006)

this is gonna be the best one to date, they've got so many characters, but the number of vegeta's they have is rediculous, check it out


    * Goku (Base, SSJ, SSJ2, SSJ3)
    * Goku (SSJ4)
    * Kid Goku
    * Great Ape
    * Kid Gohan
    * Teen Gohan (Base, SSJ, SSJ2)
    * Gohan (Base, SSJ, SSJ2, Great Saiyaman)
    * Ultimate Gohan
    * Piccolo
    * Krillin
    * Yamcha
    * Tien
    * Chiaotzu
    * Vegeta (Saiyan Saga) (Base, Great Ape)
    * Vegeta (Cell Saga) (Base, SSJ, Super Vegeta)
    * Vegeta (Buu Saga) (Base, SSJ, SSJ2)
    * Majin Vegeta
    * Vegeta (SSJ4)
    * Kid Trunks (Base, SSJ)



    * Goten (Base, SSJ)
    * Trunks (w/ Sword) (Base, SSJ)
    * Trunks (w/ Saiyan Armor) (Base, SSJ, USSJ2)
    * Gotenks (Base, SSJ, SSJ3)
    * Vegetto (Base, SSJ)
    * Gogeta (SSJ, SSJ4)
    * Hercule
    * Videl (Base, Great Saiyaman 2)
    * Raditz (Base, Great Ape)
    * Saibaman
    * Nappa (Base, Great Ape)
    * Dodoria
    * Zarbon (Base, Super Zarbon (Monster Form))
    * Guldo
    * Recoome
    * Burter
    * Jeice
    * Captain Ginyu
    * Frieza (Base, Form 2, Form 3, Final Form, 100% Full Power)
    * Mecha Frieza



    * Android 16
    * Android 17
    * Android 18
    * Android 19
    * Android 20 / Dr Gero
    * Cell (Imperfect Form, Semi-Perfect Form, Perfect Form, Super Perfect Form)
    * Cell Jr.
    * Dabura
    * Majin Buu
    * Evil Buu
    * Super Buu (Base, Gotenks Buu, Gohan Buu)
    * Kid Buu
    * Bardock (Base, Great Ape)
    * Cooler (Base, Final Form)
    * Broly (Base, Restricted SSJ, Legendary SSJ)
    * Bojack (Base, Final Form)
    * Super 17
    * Baby-Vegeta (Base, Super Baby-Vegeta, Super Baby-Vegeta 2, Great Ape Baby-Vegeta)
    * Janemba (Base, Transformed)
    * Master Roshi (Base, 'Max Power' )
    * General Tao

New Characters

    * Android 13 (Base, Super)
    * Lord Slug (Base, Giant)
    * Turles (Base, Great Ape)
    * Tapion
    * Hirudegarn (Transformed)
    * Metal Cooler



    * Pikkon
    * Garlic Jr. (Base, Super Garlic Jr.)
    * Salza
    * Zangya
    * Yajirobe
    * Supreme Kai (Base, Kibito Kai)



    * Cui
    * Pan (Dragon Ball GT)
    * Uub (Dragon Ball GT) (Base, Majuub)
    * Syn Shenron (Base, Omega Form)
    * Grandpa Gohan


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 3, 2006)

No Chi Chi?  That's kinda disapointing to add a bunch of characters yet leave out Chi Chi, but I guess that's nitpicking.

But damn that's an ass load of characters to choose from.  I seriously can't wait to start wailing out ss dead bombs all over the place


----------



## MS81 (Oct 3, 2006)

wow game looks cool


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2006)

They may yet have a few more to add right? 
When is the relese date?


----------



## Seany (Oct 3, 2006)

^ I think it's out in Japan on the 5th of October, so it looks like the game is pretty much done =P
Release date for USA is 7th of November, and Uk its 27th of October. Dates could still change though, but i hope not


----------



## Mystic-G (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's some videos in which I think you guys/girls will particularly like.

BT2 Intro


Piccolo Flying Around Dropping Down Into Various Cities (Story Mode)

Gotta save the best for last....
Goku vs. Vegeta (Saiyan Saga Cutscene)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2006)

Man game is defently gonna be kickass


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 4, 2006)

*sigh* I waited for GT Kid Goku the whole time.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 4, 2006)

Some People get it a day or two before the release and they upload it


----------



## Seany (Oct 4, 2006)

damn i can't wait much longer!


----------



## Hellion (Oct 5, 2006)

*I love this game*

I love this game.   I hated the first one, because to me the best part of the budakai series was the transformation to give yo an extra edge and they didn't have it.  Now I must return to DBZSN


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

New screenshots for Wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm about to start playing it once I find out where my PS2 went. XD


----------



## Mystic-G (Oct 5, 2006)

I hope the final version of the gameplay lives up to how good it actually looks...


----------



## Ryuoken (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ agreed.... I get sick of dbz games being just a upgrade instead of a real sequel to it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 5, 2006)

This guy has the Japanese version and for all us anticipating fans he's recording battle after battle, fight after fight, story mode scene after story mode scene just for us. Tons of videos on here. Last I checked there were 22. Every video is a few battles long too usually so have fun. 

The story mode for T2 looks greatly improved.


----------



## Black Mage (Oct 5, 2006)

How the hell do you expect to play DBZBT2 with the Wii-Mote???????????

ppl are going to want there money back or everyones going to play with the GC control but it's still probably going to suck


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 5, 2006)

I saw the screens of the kids playing the game on the Wiimote. They looked like they were retarded and drugged.


----------



## Black Mage (Oct 5, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I saw the screens of the kids playing the game on the Wiimote. They looked like they were retarded and drugged.



LOL thats what I figured it would look like

"like omg i need to do kamehame but first I need to move the wii-mote around in circles for me to charge my ki"


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 5, 2006)

That issue/question's been raised and discussed to death, and it all leads to the same thing, nothing at all, so let's work towards moving the discussion forward rather than keep it in a state of redundancy.  

....>.> and I'm still mad that Chi Chi's not in this.  That's total ballz.........ok ok that was a bad joke...again :S


----------



## Black Mage (Oct 5, 2006)

^ There's a reason why Chi-chi's not in it....it's because nobody wants to play with chi-chi

Anywayz.....it's like Budokai 3 + Tenkaichi which means it's going to be #1 
(I just hope it takes longer this time to get all the characters then it did in Tenkaichi)


----------



## Mystic-G (Oct 5, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> ^ There's a reason why Chi-chi's not in it....it's because nobody wants to play with chi-chi



Nobody wanted to play with Cui but that didn't stop them from makin him... I don't need to make a poll to find out which has more fans. =/

I was definately dissapointed that she isn't in. First of all... she's a pimpette XD second... she's stronger than hercule and lastly, she was in Super DBZ. if that's not enough reason to put her in then I dunno what is.  

I'd pick her over most of the characters on the roster... seriously.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm mainly getting the game for the amount of characters you can get in the game. If it wasn't for that I wouldn't even bother. Battle system is still messed up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2006)

Bah, my PS2 just broke playing the game.  Gotta find my other one in the back. X


----------



## Black Mage (Oct 5, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> Nobody wanted to play with Cui but that didn't stop them from makin him... I don't need to make a poll to find out which has more fans. =/
> 
> I was definately dissapointed that she isn't in. First of all... she's a pimpette XD second... she's stronger than hercule and lastly, she was in Super DBZ. if that's not enough reason to put her in then I dunno what is.
> 
> I'd pick her over most of the characters on the roster... seriously.




WHY put her in there???

it's like have a weaker version of Hercule 
except she can't do ki blast or throw gernades....so 
is she suppose to throw lil rocks or something???

are then there going to give Chi-Chi some 3 stupid rush attacks
one of them having something to do with a frying pan 
and maybe one where Goku saves her or something (Similar to Videls when Gohan saves her)

the ONLY reason to have her is to prove how good you are playing with the WEAKEST character in the game

the only regular human I could see being put in there is  Lunch  (at least she has a machine gun)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 5, 2006)

Donkey how did it break? 
I'm gonna check it out now too.....


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2006)

And that's your opinion.  Chi Chi was probably one of the best characters in Super DBZ because of her attacks with the fan, power pole, and what not.

There'd be nothing wrong putting her in DBZ:BT2.

EDIT:  The tray got screwed.  I had it coming though considering it's been about 4 odd years since I first got it.  XD


----------



## Black Mage (Oct 5, 2006)

you could put her in there but she's a worthless character

"I'm going to pick SSJ3 Goku, who are you going to pick???"

"I'm going to kill your @ss with Chi-chi"

Such a lame set-up like that


----------



## Kaki (Oct 5, 2006)

That would be great.....

hmmmm my PS2 will survive I hope.......
Its a version 2, they don't make them like that anymore! hehe


----------



## Mystic-G (Oct 5, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> you could put her in there but she's a worthless character
> 
> "I'm going to pick SSJ3 Goku, who are you going to pick???"
> 
> ...



Say she goes under the worthless character group.... there are other worthless characters on the game and as far as I see it she has a larger fan base than alot of the stupid characters on there.

Also... there are other unrealistic setups on there... so why not? Hell I never seen Hercule beat any character on the game and yet he's setup to where he can defeat anyone.... just like anyone else.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 5, 2006)

I wonder if the japanese will be an issue.....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 5, 2006)

I wouldn't mind Chi-Chi in the game. She was pretyt good in Super DBZ and not only that but Chi-Chi's a better character to play than some other characters. 

If they had to include some other characters I'd like

- Chi-Chi
- GT Kid Goku
- Kid Krillin
- DB Yamcha

Mostly some DB characters.


----------



## Seany (Oct 6, 2006)

I want Tamborine in the next game 

and thanks for the link KN.


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

Boxart.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 7, 2006)

Makes sense considering it's looking at all the stages of Goku and Trunks is from the future. 

I just wish they would have included adult non-SSj Goku. He was great.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 7, 2006)

I got the game from (bakascorp.​com)D.​Gray-man - Opening(x264-MP3).​avi but when Im playing story mode, and finish the first fight (Piccollo vs Radits) I am Goku and fly to the Kame House, so i land there but right after the Loading the game freezes...Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

*THIS WAS MADE BY .*

================================================================================
Menu Guide
================================================================================

Title Screen
------------
Continue
New Game
Load

Tournament Mode
---------------
-Tenkaichi Budokai-
Easy
Normal
Hard
Very Hard

-Cell Games-
Easy
Normal
Hard
Very Hard

-Intergalactic Tournament-
Easy
Normal
Hard
Very Hard

Versus Mode
-----------
-1P VS COM-
-1P VS 2P-
-COM VS COM-
-Versus Options-
-Time Limit-
60 90 120 180 Infinity
-[Unknown]-
-Items Hidden In Breakable Objects-
On
Off
-[Unknown]-
-[Unknown]-
-Return-

Training Mode
-------------
-Tutorial Mode-
Basic Tutorials
Advanced Tutorials
-Practice Mode-

Z Evolution
-----------
-Equip Z Items-
~Select Character~
Z Item Selection Menu
[Unknown]
[Unknown]
[Unknown]
[Unknown]
Character Password
-View Z Items-
Blue Potara (Abilities)
Yellow Potara (Battle Modifiers)
Purple Potara [Fusion Only] (Character Modifiers)
Green Potara [Fusion Only] (Characters)
Dragonball [View Only (Dragonballs)
-Fuse Z Items-
Blue Potara (Abilities)
Yellow Potara (Battle Modifiers)
Purple Potara [Fusion Only] (Character Modifiers)
Green Potara [Fusion Only] (Characters)

Z Item Shop
-----------
-Buy-
Blue Potara (Abilities)
Yellow Potara (Battle Modifiers)
Purple Potara [Fusion Only] (Character Modifiers)
Green Potara [Fusion Only] (Characters)
-Sell-
Blue Potara (Abilities)
Yellow Potara (Battle Modifiers)
Purple Potara [Fusion Only] (Character Modifiers)
Green Potara [Fusion Only] (Characters)

Password Screen
---------------
-Enter Password-
-[Unknown]-
-Load Dragonball Z Sparking! Data-

Options
-------
-Save/Load Game Data-

-Controller Options-
<1P>
~Control Type~
A
B
~Vibration~
On
Off
<2P>
~Control Type~
A
B
~Vibration~
On
Off

-Screen Options-
~Battle Camera Type~
A
B
C
~Rotate Camera In Battle~
On
Off
~Position Screen~

-Sound Options-
~Stereo Or Mono~
Stereo
Mono
~BGM Volume~
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
~Speech Volume~
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
~Sound Effect Volume~
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9

-Exit-

Library
-------
-Character Profiles-
-[Unknown]-
-Music Library-

Story Mode
----------
-Saiyajin Saga-
-Super Deciding Battle for the Entire Planet Earth-
-Super Saiyan Son Goku-
-A Lonesome, Final Battle: The Father of Z-Warrior Kakarrot, who Challenged Freeza-
-Namek Saga-
-Garlic Jr. Saga-
-The Incredible Mightiest vs. Mightiest-
-Clash!! 10,000,000,000 Powerful Warriors-
-Resistance to Despair!! The Remaining Super-Warriors, Gohan and Trunks-
-Cell Saga-
-Extreme Battle!! The Three Great Super Saiyans-
-Burn Up!! A Close, Intense, Super-Fierce Battle-
-Future Trunks' Android Mini Saga-
-The Galaxy at the Brink!! The Super Incredible Guy-
-Buu Saga-
-The Dangerous Duo! Super-Warriors Can't Rest-
-Fusion Reborn!! Goku and Vegeta-
-Dragon Fist Explosion!! If Goku Won't Do It, Who Will-
-Baby Saga-
-Super Android 17 Saga-
-Evil Dragon Saga-
-What Ifs?-

[Unknown]
---------
-Battle-
~Pillar Select~
~Difficulty~
1 2 3
-View Lists-

================================================================================
*Arena List*
================================================================================
Plains
Mountains
Ruined City
Mountain Road
Islands
Kame House
Ice Stage
World Tournament
Cell Ring
Destroyed Area
Kamis' Lookout
Chamber Of Spirit And Time
Supreme Kais' World
Village
Namek Village
Dying Namek


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

================================================================================
Alternate Costumes List [ACL]
================================================================================
----
Goku
----
1. Blank Gi
2. Kame Gi
3. Kaio Gi
4. Namek Gi
5. Gi Torn To Blue Shirt
6. Shirtless (Torn Blue Shirt)

---------
Kid Gohan
---------
1. Short Hair, Piccolo Outfit
2. Short Hair, Saiyajin Armor
3. Long Hair, Headband, Piccolo Outfit

----------
Teen Gohan
----------
1. Piccolo Outfit
2. Piccolo Outift, Torn

-----------
Adult Gohan
-----------
1. Piccolo Outfit
2. Great Saiyaman Outfit, Helmetless

--------------
Great Saiyaman
--------------
1. Great Saiyaman Outfit
2. Great Saiyaman Outfit, Bandana And Sunglasses

------------
Mystic Gohan
------------
1. Normal Gi
2. Light Yellow Gi

-------
Piccolo
-------
1. No Cape
2. Cape

-------
Krillin
-------
1. Normal Gi
2. Saiyajin Armor
3. Krillin With Hair

------
Yamcha
------
1. Short Hair
2. Long Hair

----------
Tenshinhan
----------
1. Green Training Outfit
2. Blue Training Outfit (No Undershirt)

------
Chaozu
------
1. Green Outfit
2. Blue Outfit


------------------------
Vegeta (Namek/Cell Saga)
------------------------
1. Blue Saiyajin Armor
2. Black Saiyajin Armor

-----------------
Vegeta (Buu Saga)
-----------------
1. Blue
2. Black

-----------------
Trunks (W/ Sword)
-----------------
1. Jacket
2. No Jacket

-----------------
Trunks (Fighting)
-----------------
1. Blue Saiyajin Armor
2. Black Saiyajin Armor

-----
Goten
-----
1. Orange Gi
2. Yellow Gi

----------
Kid Trunks
----------
1. Normal Gi
2. Goten's Gi (No Blue Undershirt)

------------
Majin Vegeta
------------
1. Blue
2. Black

---------
Mr. Satan
---------
1. Brown/Crimson Outfit, White Pants
2. Green Outfit, Blue Pants

-----
Videl
-----
1. Pink Undershirt, White Shirt
2. Orange Undershirt, Blue Shirt

---------------
Great Saiyaman #2
---------------
1. Pink/Blue
2. Light Purple/Blue 

-----------
Supreme Kai
-----------
1. Blue/Orange
2. Green/Yellow

----------
Kibitoshin
----------
1. Red/Orange
2. Purple/Yellow

-------
Bardock
-------
1. Normal Outfit
2. Normal Outfit (Torn)

------
Raditz
------
1. Orange/Crimson Armor
2. Yellow Armor

--------
Saibaman
--------
1. Green
2. Pink

-----
Nappa
-----
1. Saiyajin Armor
2. Armorless

----------------------
Vegeta (Saiyajin Saga)
----------------------
1. Tail, Scouter, Shoulders On Armor
2. No Tail, No Scouter, No Shoulders On Armor

----
Kiwi
----
1. Kiwi Is Blue
2. Kiwi Is Purple

-------
Dodoria
-------
1. Blue/Orange Armor
2. Purple/Yellow Armor

------
Zarbon
------
1. Blue Cape, Blue Leggings
2. Purple Cape, Black Leggings

-----------
Ginyu Force
-----------
1. Brown/Crimson Armor
2. Blue Armor

------
Freeza
------
1. Purple Shiny Parts Of Body
2. Red Shiny Parts Of Body

-----------
Android #20
-----------
1. Brown/Orange
2. Dark Blue/Blue

-----------
Android #19
-----------
1. Yellow/Orange
2. Silver/Light Blue

-----------
Android #18
-----------
1. Red Ribbon Jacket
2. No Red Ribbon Jacket

-----------
Android #17
-----------
1. Black Shirt, Blue Pants
2. Brown Shirt, Brown Pants

-----------
Android #16
-----------
1. Green
2. Gray

----
Cell
----
1. Green
2. Blue

--------
Cell Jr.
--------
1. Blue
2. Very Light Blue

------
Dabura
------
1. Blue Outfit, White Cape
2. Black Outfit, Green Cape

-------
Fat Buu
-------
1. Purple Cape, White Pants
2. Blue Cape, Purple Pants

--------
Evil Buu
--------
1. Blue Cape, White Pants
2. Green Cape, Purple Pants

---------
Super Buu
---------
1. White Pants
2. Purple Pants

-------
Kid Buu
-------
1. White Pants
2. Purple Pants

----------
Garlic Jr.
----------
1. Red Cape Logo/Crest
2. Blue Cape Logo/Crest

----------------
Giant Garlic Jr.
----------------
1. Green
2. Blue

------
Turles
------
1. Black/Gray Armor
2. Black/Light Blue Armor

---------
Lord Slug
---------
1. Purple Helmet, Pants
2. Blue Helmet, Pants

-----
Sauza
-----
1. Purple Undershirt
2. Blue Undershirt

------
Cooler
------
1. Purple/Blue
2. Blue/Yellow

------------
Metal Cooler
------------
1. Blue
2. Red

-----------
Android #13
-----------
1. Yellow Shirt, Green Pants
2. Blue Shirt, Black Pants

-----
Broly
-----
1. Red Waist
2. Purple Waist

------
Zangya
------
1. Purple Waist
2. Green Waist

------
Bojack
------
1. Blue Shirt, Red Cape
2. Black Shirt/Cape

--------------------------
Bojack Post Transformation
--------------------------
1. White Pants
2. Blue Pants

-------
Janemba
-------
1. Purple
2. Blue

---------
Hildegarn
---------
1. Yellow/Red
2. Silver/Light Blue

------
Tapion
------
1. Orange/Blue Outfit
2. Black/Red Outfit

------
Pikkon
------
1. Blue Undershirt
2. Light Blue Undershirt

--------
Yajirobe
--------
1. Orange Outfit, Blue Belt
2. Yellow Outfit, Orange Belt 

---------------------
Super Saiyajin 4 Goku
---------------------
1. Red Hair, Yellow Pants
2. Brown Hair, Black Pants

-----------------------
Super Saiyajin 4 Vegeta
-----------------------
1. Blue Pants, Gray Boots
2. Pink Pants, White Boots

---
Pan
---
1. Red Shirt
2. Blue Shirt

---
Uub
---
1. Blue Gi, Yellow Belt
2. Goku Color Gi Without Undershirt

-----------
Baby Vegeta
-----------
1. Red Shirt
2. Blue Shirt

------------------
Super Android #17
------------------
1. Lighter Pants/Shirt
2. Darker Pants/Shirt

-------------
Omega Shenron
-------------
1. White/Blue
2. Black/Red

------
Oozaru
------
1. Dark Brown Hair
2. Gray Hair

-----
Roshi
-----
1. Roshi
2. Jackie Chun


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

================================================================================
Move List
================================================================================
----
Goku
----

Goku
----
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Share Your Energy With Me!
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Kaioken
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 8640
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Kaioken Attack
Hits: 3
Damage: 6010
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Genki Dama
Hits: 7
Damage: 33600
Type: Ball

Super Saiyajin Goku
-------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter) 
Bars: 3

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Fist + Lightning)
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: One-Handed Kamehameha
Hits: 7
Damage: 10010
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush
Hits: 10
Damage: 10830
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Warp Kamehameha
Hits: 21
Damage: 14020
Type: Rush

Super Saiyajin 2 Goku
---------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Instant Transmission
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Kamehameha 
Hits: 6
Damage: 11400
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush
Hits: 10
Damage: 11040
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 8
Damage: 14800
Type: Beam

Super Saiyajin 3 Goku
---------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Instant Transmission
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Power Up To The Very Limit
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Kamehameha 
Hits: 6
Damage: 12360
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Super Explosive Wave
Hits: 6
Damage: 10020
Type: Explosion

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Dragon Fist
Hits: 12
Damage: 18010
Type: Rush

Super Saiyajin 4 Goku
---------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Instant Transmission
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: 10X Kamehameha
Hits: 9
Damage: 15830
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush
Hits: 13
Damage: 12450
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Dragon Fist
Hits: 12
Damage: 20040
Type: Rush 

-----
Gohan
-----

Kid Gohan
---------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Sparking! + Fist + Lightning + Wood + Cloud) 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Saiyajin Spirit
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Masenko
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 10
Damage: 8000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown]
Hits: 22
Damage: 11180
Type: Rush

Teen Gohan
----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter)
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power Charge
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Masenko 
Hits: 1
Damage: 9800
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 10
Damage: 9000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 8
Damage: 12800
Type: Beam

Super Saiyajin Teen Gohan
-------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Masenko 
Hits: 1
Damage: 10640
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush (Triangle)
Hits: 11
Damage: 8000
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 8
Damage: 13840
Type: Beam

Super Saiyajin 2 Teen Gohan
---------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Power Up To The Very Limit
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Masenko
Hits: 1
Damage: 12000
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 10
Damage: 9000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Father-Son Kamehameha
Hits: 25
Damage: 16530
Type: Rush

Adult Gohan
-----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter)
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power Charge
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Masenko
Hits: 1
Damage: 10240
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 8
Damage: 9040
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 8
Damage: 13040
Type: Beam

Super Saiyajin Adult Gohan
--------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power Charge
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Masenko
Hits: 1
Damage: 10890
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 8
Damage: 9040
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Brother Kamehameha
Hits: 24
Damage: 15010
Type: Rush

Super Saiyajin 2 Adult Gohan
----------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Masenko
Hits: 1
Damage: 11550
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 10
Damage: 10000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 8
Damage: 15040
Type: Beam 

Great Saiyaman
--------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Finishing Pose
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Super Finishing Pose
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Explosive Wave
Hits: 6
Damage: 10020
Type: Explosion

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush (Triangle)
Hits: 11
Damage: 9020
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Saiyaman / Saiyagirl Combo)
Hits: 7
Damage: 13820
Type: Rush

Mystic Gohan
------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter)
Bars: 3

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Power Up To The Very Limit 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 7
Damage: 12690
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Masenko
Hits: 1
Damage: 14020
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Burst Rush
Hits: 13
Damage: 16790
Type: Rush

-------
Piccolo
-------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Special Beam Cannon
Hits: 1
Damage: 13290
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Light Grenade
Hits: 1
Damage: 9800 
Type: Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Hellzone Grenade 
Hits: 10
Damage: 14800
Type: Ball

-------
Krillin
-------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Solar Flare
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Afterimage 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 6600 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Fires giant Ki Ball into the air, it splits into smaller Ki balls and falls around the enemy) 
Hits: [Unknown] (Very Innacurate, can't get a good full hit)
Damage: [Unknown]
Type: Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Destructo Disk 
Hits: 6
Damage: 12000 
Type: Unique

------
Yamcha
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 6720 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Wolf Fang Fist 
Hits: 13
Damage: 7990
Type: Rush 

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Spirit Ball 
Hits: 10
Damage: 11040
Type: Ball

----------
Tenshinhan
----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Solar Flare
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Dodonpa
Hits: 1
Damage: 7800 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Tri-Beam (Why the heck is it a square!?) 
Hits: 1
Damage: 8000 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Rapid Tri-Beam
Hits: Any
Damage: Any
Type: Beam (Bash Triangle repeatedly to keep firing, it drains health)


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

------
Vegeta
------

Vegeta (Saiyajin Saga)
----------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Fist + Lightning) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Galick Gun
Hits: 3
Damage: 9120
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Attack Used To Kill Zarbon) 
Hits: 14
Damage: 10010
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Attack used to kill Kiwi)
Hits: 3
Damage: 13620 
Type: Rush

Oozaru Vegeta (Saiyajin Saga)
-----------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Howl 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Mouth Blast
Hits: 1
Damage: 11000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Fires 3 energy balls from mouth) 
Hits: 3
Damage: 9000 
Type: Rapid Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Galick Gun 
Hits: 1
Damage: 14800 
Type: Beam


Vegeta (Namek/Cell Saga)
-------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Galick Gun
Hits: 3
Damage: 9600 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley 
Hits: 10
Damage: 9000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Explosive Wave 
Hits: 6
Damage: 12840 
Type: Explosion

Super Saiyajin Vegeta (Namek/Cell Saga)
---------------------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Finish Sign 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave 
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush 
Hits: 18
Damage: 9140
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Big Bang Attack
Hits: 1
Damage: 13500 
Type: Ball

Super Vegeta (Namek/Cell Saga)
------------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Fist + Lightning)
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Big Bang Attack
Hits: 1
Damage: 10500
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush
Hits: 6
Damage: 9030 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Final Flash 
Hits: 1
Damage: 13800
Type: Beam

Vegeta (Buu Saga)
-----------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Fist + Lightning) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Galick Gun
Hits: 3
Damage: 11340
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley 
Hits: 10
Damage: 9000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Big Bang Attack
Hits: 1
Damage: 13800 
Type: Ball

Super Saiyajin Vegeta (Buu Saga)
--------------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Fist + Lightning) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Final Flash
Hits: 1
Damage: 13000
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley 
Hits: 10
Damage: 10000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Explosive Wave 
Hits: 6
Damage: 14040 
Type: Explosion 

Super Saiyajin 2 Vegeta (Buu Saga)
----------------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Galick Gun
Hits: 3
Damage: 12000 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley 
Hits: 10
Damage: 10000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Final Flash 
Hits: 1
Damage: 14800 
Type: Beam

Majin Vegeta
------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Fist + Lightning)
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: High Tension 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Atomic Blast
Hits: 1
Damage: 12000 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Big Bang Attack 
Hits: 1
Damage: 10080 
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Final Explosion 
Hits: 6
Damage: 21000 
Type: Explosion (Drains all but 1 health)

Super Saiyajin 4 Vegeta
-----------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Finish Sign 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Big Bang Attack
Hits: 1
Damage: 14960 
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush 
Hits: 6
Damage: 11000 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Final Shine Attack 
Hits: 6
Damage: 16020 
Type: Beam

------
Trunks
------

Kid Trunks
----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Saiyajin Spirit 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (2 Balls appear in his hands, he puts them together and fires a beam)
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush 
Hits: 18
Damage: 8940
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Finish Buster
Hits: 5
Damage: 12800 
Type: Ball

Super Saiyajin Kid Trunks
-------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: False Courage (Gives Sparking! + Lightning + Wood + Cloud now)
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 10
Damage: 8800
Type: Rapid Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush 
Hits: 18
Damage: 9140
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (2 Balls appear in his hands, he puts them together and fires a beam)
Hits: 1
Damage: 13500 
Type: Beam

Trunks (W/ Sword)
-----------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Power Up To The Very Limit 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 5
Damage: 9000 
Type: Rapid Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Finish Buster 
Hits: 6
Damage: 10140 
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Burning Attack 
Hits: 5
Damage: 13800 
Type: Ball

Super Saiyajin Trunks (W/ Sword)
--------------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Sparking! + Fist + Lightning + Wood + Cloud) 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Finish Buster
Hits: 6
Damage: 11040 
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Burning Attack 
Hits: 5
Damage: 9500 
Type: Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Shining Sword Attack 
Hits: 34
Damage: 14750
Type: Rush 

Trunks (Fighting)
-----------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Unknown (Afterimage + Autocounter) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Burning Attack
Hits: 5
Damage: 11000 
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush 
Hits: 18
Damage: 9140
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Finish Buster 
Hits: 5
Damage: 13500 
Type: Ball

Super Saiyajin Trunks (Fighting)
--------------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave 
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Finish Sign 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Burning Attack
Hits: 5
Damage: 11800 
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush 
Hits: 16
Damage: 10000
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Attack He Used Against Cell)
Hits: 20
Damage: 14840
Type: Rush

USSJ Trunks (Fighting)
----------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Finish Buster
Hits: 6
Damage: 12180 
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Burning Attack 
Hits: 5
Damage: 10000
Type: Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Explosive Wave 
Hits: 6
Damage: 15000
Type: Explosion

-----
Goten
-----

Goten
-----
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Sleep 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 8
Damage: 9040 
Type: Rapid Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Charge! 
Hits: 1
Damage: 8800
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Kamekameha 
Hits: 6
Damage: 12840 
Type: Beam

Super Saiyajin Goten
--------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter)
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: False Courage (BT1 Style) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Kamekameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Charge! 
Hits: 1
Damage: 9800
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Brother Kamehameha 
Hits: 25
Damage: 15820
Type: Rush


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

---------
Mr. Satan
---------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: False Courage (BT1 Version)
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Howl 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Unknown] (High Speed Rush Satan Style)
Hits: 16
Damage: 4880
Type: Rush

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Present Bomb 
Hits: 1
Damage: 4500 
Type: Unique

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Satan Ultra Punch 
Hits: 17
Damage: 1/7780 (Varies)
Type: Rush 

-----
Videl
-----

Videl
-----
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage 
Bars: 3

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Super Unyielding Spirit 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: High Speed Rush 
Hits: 18
Damage: 7620
Type: Rush

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush (Triangle) 
Hits: 11
Damage: 7900
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Videl Rush
Hits: 17
Damage: 9790
Type: Rush

Great Saiyagirl
---------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Super Finishing Pose 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Videl Rush
Hits: 17
Damage: 9130
Type: Rush

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush (Triangle) 
Hits: 11
Damage: 9020
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Saiyaman/Saiyagirl Combo) 
Hits: 8
Damage: 13000 
Type: Rush

-----------
Supreme Kai
-----------

Supreme Kai
-----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 3

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Kaisoken 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 8000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush (Triangle) 
Hits: 11
Damage: 7800
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Lightning appears around hans and he shoots and energy beam)
Hits: 1
Damage: 12000 
Type: Beam

Kibitoshin (Doesn't Count As A Fusion)
--------------------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Instant Transmission
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Kaisoken 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush (Triangle0
Hits: 11
Damage: 9020
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Mini lightning appears around hands then beam fires) 
Hits: 6
Damage: 13620 
Type: Beam

-------
Bardock
-------

Bardock
-------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter)
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Fist + Lightning) 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Beam
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush (Spirit Of Saiyajins?) 
Hits: 9
Damage: 10040 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Riot Javelin 
Hits: 1
Damage: 13840 
Type: Ball

Oozaru Bardock
--------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Howl 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Mouth Blast
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Super Explosive Wave 
Hits: 6
Damage: 11040
Type: Explosion

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (3 Energy balls shot from mouth) 
Hits: 3
Damage: 13800 
Type: Rapid Ball 

---
Pan
---
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Fist + Lightning) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 8160 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Giru Rush
Hits: 3
Damage: 7220 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Sadistic 18 (Pan Version)) 
Hits: 28
Damage: 11180
Type: Rush

---
Uub
---

Uub
---
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter)
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 11220 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Punches In Stomach, Punches To The Air, Does Goku's Throw Then Hits Their Stomach) 
Hits: 10
Damage: 9020
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Explosive Wave 
Hits: 6
Damage: 12540 
Type: Explosion

Majuub
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Vice Shout 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 10
Damage: 10000
Type: Rapid Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Candy Beam 
Hits: 15
Damage: 8990
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Light Arrow
Hits: [Unknown] (Innacurate, at least 12)
Damage: [Unknown]
Type: Rapid Beam

------------
Master Roshi
------------

Roshi
-----
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 3

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: False Courage (BT1 Version) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: The Original Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 8040 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush (Roshi Version) 
Hits: 18
Damage: 7720
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: What was it's name? Mafuuba? (Whatever attack sealed Piccolo Daimao in a jar) 
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Buff Roshi
----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: False Courage (BT1 Version)
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up (Fist + Lightning + Wood + Cloud) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: The Original Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 9120 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush (Roshi Version) 
Hits: 5
Damage: 9030 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: The Original Super Kamehameha
Hits: 5
Damage: 12000 
Type: Beam

--------
Yajirobe
--------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Saiyajin Spirit Clone)
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Eats Food, Regains Health) 
Bars: 

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Tapions Sword attack but with only 1 slash) 
Hits: 1
Damage: 5800 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush (Roshi Version) 
Hits: 5
Damage: 6010 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Slash used to cut off Oozaru Vegetas Tail + 17 More Slashes) 
Hits: 18
Damage: 9950
Type: Rush

------
Tapion
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Afterimage 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Ball
Hits: 1
Damage: 7800 
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Sends 5 Energy Waves Out Of Sword Slashes) 
Hits: 5
Damage: 8000 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Tapions Finishing Slash Vs. Hildegarn)
Hits: 10
Damage: 12870
Type: Rush


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

------
Pikkon
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter)
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: High Tension 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Hyper Tornado
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Unique

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Glows with fire, hits the enemy 3 times then they explode) 
Hits: 3
Damage: 10010 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Shoots fire out of fists) 
Hits: 5
Damage: 15000 
Type: Beam

-------
Vegetto
-------

Vegetto
-------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: High Tension 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Big Bang Attack
Hits: 1
Damage: 13800 
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (He had the attack in Final Bout, it's a long beam with an arrow point at the end) 
Hits: 3
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Kamehameha 
Hits: 8
Damage: 15840 
Type: Beam

Super Saiyajin Vegetto
----------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Finish Sign
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 14280 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Big Bang Attack
Hits: 1
Damage: 13340 
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Spirit Sword 
Hits: 4
Damage: 16830 
Type: Rush

------
Gogeta
------

Super Saiyajin Gogeta
---------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Instant Transmission 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Finish Sign 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 13800 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Final Flash
Hits: 1
Damage: 15500
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Soul Punisher 
Hits: 1
Damage: 16200 
Type: Hold

Super Saiyajin 4 Gogeta
-----------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter)
Bars: 3

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Big Bang Kamehameha
Hits: 7
Damage: 17220 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Punch attack used against Omega Shenron) 
Hits: 28
Damage: 14780
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: 100X Big Bang Kamehameha 
Hits: 8
Damage: 22800 
Type: Beam 

------
Raditz
------

Raditz
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Unknown (Fist + Lightning)
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 8
Damage: 9040 
Type: Rapid Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush (Raditz Version)
Hits: 14
Damage: 8110
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Oozaru Raditz
-------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Howl
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Sleep 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Mouth Blast
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Rock Throw
Hits: 1
Damage: 9800 
Type: Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Left to right Super Mouth Beam) 
Hits: 1
Damage: 13600 
Type: Beam

--------
Saibamen
--------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Acid
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Afterimage 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 7800 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush
Hits: 19
Damage: 6910
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Saibaman Bomb
Hits: 1
Damage: 13000 
Type: Rush (Drains all but 1 health)

-----
Nappa
-----

Nappa
-----
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Fist + Lightning)
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Mouth Blast
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Flame Pillar) 
Hits: 18
Damage: 6120
Type: Unique

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Vertical Flame Pillar)
Hits: 1
Damage: 13800 
Type: Unique

Oozaru Nappa
------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Howl 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Gigantic Rock Throw
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Super Explosive Wave
Hits: 6
Damage: 12000 
Type: Explosion

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Mouth Blast 
Hits: 7
Damage: 14840 
Type: Beam

----
Kiwi
----
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: False Courage (BT1 Version)
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Sleep 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 7200
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley 
Hits: 10
Damage: 7000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Ah! Freeza-Sama 
Hits: 14
Damage: 9810
Type: Rush

-------
Dodoria
-------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: False Courage 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Mouth Blast
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush 
Hits: 5
Damage: 9030 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave 
Hits: 1
Damage: 12800
Type: Beam

------
Zarbon
------

Zarbon
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter)
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley 
Hits: 5
Damage: 8000 
Type: Rapid Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush
Hits: 18
Damage: 9140
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Elegant Blaster
Hits: 6
Damage: 12000 
Type: Beam 

Monster Zarbon
--------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: False Courage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: High Tension 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Elegant Blast
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush 
Hits: 5
Damage: 10000 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Monster Crush 
Hits: 5
Damage: 13030 
Type: Rush

-----
Guldo
-----
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Special Fighting Pose #3 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Psychic Rock Throw
Hits: 1
Damage: 6000 
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley 
Hits: 5
Damage: 6000 
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Guldo Special 
Hits: 1
Damage: 9800 
Type: Hold

-------
Recoome
-------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: False Courage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Special Fighting Pose #1 
Bars: 2 

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Recoome Eraser Gun
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Voley (Recoome Version)
Hits: 12
Damage: 12000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Recoome Ultra Fighting Bomber
Hits: 6
Damage: 13800 
Type: Explosion

------
Burter
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Special Fighting Pose #2
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Full Power Energy Ball X2)
Hits: 2
Damage: 9000 
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush
Hits: 18
Damage: 7920
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Space Mach Attack 
Hits: 35
Damage: 12010
Type: Rush

-----
Jeice
-----
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Special Fighting Pose #4 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 8000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley 
Hits: 5
Damage: 8000 
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Crusher Ball 
Hits: 4
Damage: 12600 
Type: Ball

-----
Ginyu
-----
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Special Fighting Pose #1
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Wound Self
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley 
Hits: 5
Damage: 8000 
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Body Change 
Hits: 1
Damage: 1500 
Type: Unique Rush (It's changed a lot, now you turn into a random Z fighter from the Namek Saga)


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

------
Freeza
------

Freeza 1st Form
---------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Death Beam
Hits: 1
Damage: 6000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush
Hits: 17
Damage: 7110
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Death Ball 
Hits: 6
Damage: 13020
Type: Ball

Freeza 2nd Form
---------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Finish Sign 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 11400 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Looks like Nappa's Flame Pillar) 
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Unique

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Pleasurable Freeza Time 
Hits: 16
Damage: 14050
Type: Rush

Freeza 3rd Form
---------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: High Tension 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Death Beam
Hits: 1
Damage: 6800 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush 
Hits: 18
Damage: 7920
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Crazy Finger Beam
Hits: 19
Damage: 13680
Type: Rapid Beam

Freeza Final Form
-----------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Death Beam
Hits: 1
Damage: 7000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (The "Trap In Bubble And Send Flying" Attack)
Hits: 4
Damage: 9810 
Type: Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Death Ball 
Hits: 6
Damage: 14820 
Type: Ball

Freeza Final Form 100%
----------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Long Awaited For 100% 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Destructo Disk
Hits: 2 
Damage: 7000 
Type: Unique

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Combo Used On SSJ Goku)
Hits: 3
Damage: 10010 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: 100% Death Ball 
Hits: 23
Damage: 15520
Type: Rush

Metal Freeza
------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 3

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Long Awaited For 100%
Bars: 3 

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Death Beam
Hits: 1
Damage: 7800 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Death Wave 
Hits: 2
Damage: 8000 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: 100% Death Ball
Hits: 23
Damage: 15010
Type: Rush

-----------
Android #20
-----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: False Courage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Finish Sign 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Eye Laser 
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Life Drain #20 
Hits: 11
Damage: 12040
Type: Rush

-----------
Android #19
-----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: False Courage
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush 
Hits: 17
Damage: 9130
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Life Drain #19 
Hits: 14
Damage: 11050
Type: Rush 

-----------
Android #17
-----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Android Barrier
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Finish Sign 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Double Full Power Energy Ball)
Hits: 2
Damage: 9000 
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush (Triangle) 
Hits: 11
Damage: 9020
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave 
Hits: 1
Damage: 12500 
Type: Beam

-----------
Android #16
-----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Rocket Punch
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Unique

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Hells Flash 
Hits: 16
Damage: 12030
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Self Destruct
Hits: 1
Damage: 18000 
Type: Rush (Drains all but 1 health)

----
Cell
----

Cell 1st Form
-------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Solar Flare
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Saiyajin Spirit 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 9900 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Special Beam Cannon 
Hits: 1
Damage: 12000 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Life Drain Cell 
Hits: 5
Damage: 13030 
Type: Rush

Cell 2nd Form
-------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Solar Flare
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 11040
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Drain Life Cell 
Hits: 5
Damage: 11040 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Big Bang Attack 
Hits: 1
Damage: 13800 
Type: Ball

Perfect Cell
------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 11520 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Destructo Disk
Hits: 4
Damage: 10000 
Type: Unique

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Perfect Barrier 
Hits: 6
Damage: 14520 
Type: Explosion

Super Perfect Cell
------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Instant Transmission
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Afterimage + Autocounter
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 12000 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Death Beam
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Creates a Mini Genki Dama) 
Hits: 4
Damage: 15800 
Type: Ball

Cell Jr.
--------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Solar Flare
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Special Beam Cannon
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush 
Hits: 18
Damage: 7920
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Kamehameha 
Hits: 7
Damage: 12600 
Type: Beam 

------
Dabura
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Afterimage 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Evil Blast
Hits: 6
Damage: 11400 
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Hell Blitz 
Hits: 6
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Darkness Sword Attack 
Hits: 22
Damage: 13820 
Type: Rush

---
Buu
---

Fat Buu
-------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Sleep 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Flame Shower Breath
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Candy Beam
Hits: 14
Damage: 9810
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Angry Explosion 
Hits: 6
Damage: 14400
Type: Explosion

Evil Buu
--------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Vice Shout
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 11040 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Flame Shower Breath 
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Angry Explosion
Hits: 6
Damage: 15000 
Type: Explosion

Super Buu
---------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Vice Shout 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Genocide Blast
Hits: [Unknown] (7+)
Damage: [Unknown] (7000+)
Type: Rapid Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Candy Beam 
Hits: 15
Damage: 10000
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Revenge Death Bomber 
Hits: 6
Damage: 20040
Type: Explosion (Drains health to 1)

Super Buu (Gotenks Absorbed)
----------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Vice Shout
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Galactica Donuts Volley
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Hold

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Special Beam Cannon
Hits: 1
Damage: 13200 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Kamehameha 
Hits: 8
Damage: 15040 
Type: Beam

Super Buu (Gohan Absorbed)
--------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: High Tension
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 13020
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Candy Beam 
Hits: 15
Damage: 10000
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Ghost Kamikaze Attack 
Hits: 4
Damage: 21500 
Type: Rapid Beam

Kid Buu
-------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Instant Transmission
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Sleep 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Kamehameha
Hits: 6
Damage: 12540
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Curls himself up and uses the Canonball attack) 
Hits: 9
Damage: 10040 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Vanishing Ball 
Hits: 6
Damage: 16500 
Type: Ball


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

----------
Garlic Jr.
----------

Garlic Jr.
----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Afterimage
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Eye Laser
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush 
Hits: 18
Damage: 7110
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Triple Full Power Energy Ball)
Hits: 3
Damage: 12000
Type: Ball

Giant Garlic Jr.
----------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Fires red energy shot)
Hits: 1
Damage: 1000 
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush (Triangle) 
Hits: 11
Damage: 10030
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Dead Zone
Hits: 1
Damage: 15000
Type: Hold

------
Turles
------

Turles
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Creates Circle of Ki and throws it at enemy)
Hits: 6
Damage: 10020 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 10
Damage: 9000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (The ki blast to the face he used on Goku) 
Hits: 19
Damage: 14440 
Type: Rush

---------
Lord Slug
---------

Lord Slug
---------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: High Tension 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Finger Beam
Hits: 1
Damage: 8800 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Eye Laser 
Hits: 1
Damage: 9800 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Stretchy Arm Combo] 
Hits: 22
Damage: 13820
Type: Rush

Giant Lord Slug
---------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Eye Laser
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Super Explosive Wave
Hits: 6
Damage: 10020 
Type: Explosion

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Head Beam) 
Hits: 1
Damage: 14400 
Type: Beam

-----
Sauza
-----
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Finish Sign 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: 5 Finger Beam
Hits: 5
Damage: 15000 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Sauza Blade 
Hits: 5
Damage: 13640 
Type: Rush

------
Cooler
------

Cooler
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Afterimage 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Eye Laser 
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Death Ball 
Hits: 6
Damage: 14520 
Type: Ball

Cooler Final Form
-----------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Psycho Barrier
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Death Beam
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush 
Hits: 4
Damage: 10010 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Supernova
Hits: 5
Damage: 15000 
Type: Ball 

Metal Cooler
------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Instant Transmission 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Eye Shot
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Crazy Finger Beam lookalike but with balls) 
Hits: 20
Damage: 9000
Type: Rapid Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Supernova 
Hits: 5
Damage: 15800 
Type: Ball

-----------
Android #13
-----------

Android #13
-----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter) 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: High Tension
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 7500 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (High Speed Rush Triangle)
Hits: 11
Damage: 7800
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Large red energy ball with lightning inside)
Hits: 6
Damage: 12840 
Type: Ball

Super Android #13
-----------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Android Barrier
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Large Red Energy Ball With Lightning Inside
Hits: 7
Damage: 11200 
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Super Explosive Wave 
Hits: 6
Damage: 10020 
Type: Explosion

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Large Red Energy Ball With Lightning Inside
Hits: 7
Damage: 15050 
Type: Ball

-----
Broly
-----

Broly
-----
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknwon] (Afterimage + Autocounter) 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 7800 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush (Triangle) 
Hits: 11
Damage: 7090
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Throwing Blaster 
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Ball

Controlled Super Saiyajin Broly
-------------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Fist + Lightning0 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Throwing Blaster
Hits: 1
Damage: 11000
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Rapid Mini Throwing Blaster) 
Hits: 6
Damage: 9000 
Type: Rapid Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Explosive Wave 
Hits: 6
Damage: 13620 
Type: Explosion

Legendary Super Saiyajin Broly
------------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Throwing Blaster
Hits: 1
Damage: 13800 
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush
Hits: 3 
Damage: 12000 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Throwing Blaster with green lightnin inside)
Hits: 1
Damage: 16800
Type: Ball

------
Zangya
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Ball
Hits: 1
Damage: 11400 
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Rapid Throwing Blaster Clone)
Hits: 6
Damage: 8040 
Type: Rapid Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Spiralling Upwards Knee Combo] 
Hits: 9
Damage: 13070 
Type: Rush 

------
Bojack
------

Bojack
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Psycho Barrier
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Ball
Hits: 1
Damage: 8000 
Type: Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Rapid Throwing Blaster Clone) 
Hits: 6
Damage: 9000 
Type: Rapid Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Full Power Energy Ball
Hits: 1
Damage: 12500 
Type: Ball

Bojack Post-Transformation
--------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Psycho Barrier
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Ball
Hits: 5
Damage: 12000 
Type: Ball (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Power Rush (Bojack Version)
Hits: 5
Damage: 9800 
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Forgotten Name] (His ultimate from BT1)
Hits: 7
Damage: 14490 
Type: Beam

-------
Janemba
-------

Janempa
-------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Sits down and claps, Sparking + Fist + Lightning) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Mouth Blast
Hits: 1
Damage: 9800 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Hellzone Grenade but with 5 bigger balls) 
Hits: 8+
Damage: 8760
Type: Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Teleport Punch Combo) 
Hits: 6
Damage: 15800
Type: Rush

Janemba
-------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Kaisoken
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Instant Transmission 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Mouth Blast
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Forgotten Name] (Same As BT1) 
Hits: 15
Damage: 8700
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Forgotten Name] (Same As BT1)
Hits: 20
Damage: 15040
Type: Rush

---------
Hildegarn
---------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Afterimage 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Left To Right Super Mouth Blast)
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Super Explosive Wave
Hits: 6
Damage: 12000 
Type: Explosion

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Fire Breath)
Hits: 6
Damage: 16020 
Type: Beam

----
Baby
----

Baby Vegeta
-----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: High Tension 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Galick Gun
Hits: 3
Damage: 11520 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Rapid Finger Beam) 
Hits: 20
Damage: 9000
Type: Rapid Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Final Flash 
Hits: 1
Damage: 14800 
Type: Beam


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

Baby Vegeta Form 1
------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: High Tension
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Galick Gun
Hits: 3
Damage: 11700 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Rapid Finger Beam) 
Hits: 20
Damage: 9000
Type: Rapid Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Final Flash 
Hits: 1
Damage: 14800 
Type: Beam 

Baby Vegeta Form 2
------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave 
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Final Flash (Baby says "Big Bang Attack, hehe)
Hits: 1
Damage: 12000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 10
Damage: 9000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Revenge Death Ball
Hits: 4
Damage: 15800 
Type: Ball

Golden Oozaru Baby
------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Howl 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Galick Gun
Hits: 7
Damage: 12040 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Fire Breath) 
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Revenge Death Ball 
Hits: 6
Damage: 18000 
Type: Ball

-----------------
Super Android #17
-----------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Android Barrier
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Pump Up 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Wave
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Forgotten Name] (Same as in BT1) 
Hits: 30
Damage: 10200
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Energy Shock Ball
Hits: 5
Damage: 15800 
Type: Ball

-------------
Omega Shenron
-------------

Syn Shenron
-----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Explosive Wave
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Kaisoken 
Bars: 1

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Rapid Throwing Blaster Clone, Yellow)
Hits: 6
Damage: 11040 
Type: Rapid Ball

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Flame Pillar Clone) 
Hits: 21
Damage: 8200
Type: Unique

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Vertical Flame Pillar Clone)
Hits: 1
Damage: 16800 
Type: Unique

Omega Shenron
-------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Afterimage + Autocounter) 
Bars: 3

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Full Power
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (Vertical Flame Pillar Clone)
Hits: 6
Damage: 12000 
Type: Unique

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (Impale On Spikes + Electricity) 
Hits: 21
Damage: 12810
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Minus Energy Power Ball 
Hits: 6
Damage: 19800 
Type: Ball

------
Oozaru
------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Howl
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Sleep 
Bars: 3

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Super Mouth Blast
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Gigantic Rock Throw 
Hits: 1
Damage: 9000 
Type: Ball

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (Mouth fires 3X Full Power Energy Ball)
Hits: 3
Damage: 13500
Type: Rapid Ball

-----------
Android #18
-----------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Android Barrier
Bars: 1

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: High Tension (#18 Version)
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Blast Volley
Hits: 10
Damage: 8000
Type: Rapid Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Destructo Disk 
Hits: 2
Damage: 9000 
Type: Unique

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Sadistic 18
Hits: 21
Damage: 11990
Type: Rush

-------
Gotenks
-------

Gotenks
-------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Afterimage 
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: False Courage (BT1 Version)
Bars: 2 

Finishing Move 1:
Name: Full Power Energy Beam
Hits: 1
Damage: 10000 
Type: Beam

Finishing Move 2:
Name: High Speed Rush 
Hits: 18
Damage: 9140
Type: Rush

Super Finishing Move:
Name: [Unknown] (2 Balls appear in his hands, he puts them together and fires a beam)
Hits: 1
Damage: 14000 
Type: Beam

Super Saiyajin 3 Gotenks
------------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: Vice Shout
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: Finish Sign 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (2 Balls appear in his hands, he puts them together and fires a beam)
Hits: 6
Damage: 13020 
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: [Unknown] (I think it was called Renzoku Kill Kill Missiles or something like that in UB22) 
Hits: 10
Damage: 10000
Type: Rapid Beam

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Buu Ball Attack 
Hits: 4
Damage: 15510 
Type: Rush

Also, it seems when you use body change with Ginyu, you can't use any finishing moves, super finishing moves, or favorite techniques. Probably because it takes Ginyu a while to get adjusted to his body.


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

Super Saiyajin Gotenks
----------------------
Favorite Technique 1:
Name: High Tension
Bars: 2

Favorite Technique 2:
Name: False Courage (Fist + Lightning) 
Bars: 2

Finishing Move 1:
Name: [Unknown] (2 Balls appear in his hands, he puts them together and fires a beam)
Hits: 6
Damage: 12000
Type: Beam (Chargeable)

Finishing Move 2:
Name: Galactica Donut
Hits: 1
Damage: 12000 
Type: Hold

Super Finishing Move:
Name: Super Ghost Kamikaze Attack 
Hits: 4
Damage: 18750 
Type: Rapid Beam


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone have any tips? I really want to get all the characters but hte damn game keeps freezing!!!!!


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

Glad to be of help. 

*collapses from massive copy/pasta*


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

Here, have a senzu bean.


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

Oooh, thanks. *chews bean and instantly gets energetic*

*VIDEOS:*
Frieza (Final Form) & Garlic Jr. vs. Tien & Future Trunks
-Frieza's 2 attacks/Garlic Jr. ultimate-

SSJ2 Gohan & Videl vs. SSJ Goku & Pikon
-All of Gohan's attacks/All of Videl's attacks-

SSJ4 Gogeta & Tapion vs. Grandpa Gohan & Roshi
-All of Gogeta's attacks/Roshi's Rush-

Super Buu vs. Tien & Yamcha
-All of Super Buu's attacks-

Pikkon & Turles vs. Taopaipai & Evil Buu
-All of Pikkon's attacks/Turles's ultimate-

Bebi Vegeta (Final form) & Bardock vs. Fat Buu & 17
-Bebi's 2 attacks/Golden Oozaru's ultimate/Bardock's ultimate-

SSJ4 Goku & Pan vs. Zangya & Turles
-Red 10x Kamehameha-


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

Is that all you can handle after a senzu bean?


----------



## Seany (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks alot Bass! 

All looks great, and only 19 days till the game is over here 

and i want a bean ..


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Is that all you can handle after a senzu bean?



No! 

Mystic Gohan vs. Vegeta (Cell Saga)/Tien/Grandpa Gohan/Supreme Kai/Piccolo
-Shows all of Gohan's attacks-

Majuub & Mystic Gohan vs. Bebi Vegeta (Form 1) & Yajorobi
-Shows all of Majuub's attacks-


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> and i want a bean ..


It won't be free.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 7, 2006)

I give up...I cant get that DAMN game work...

Nice videos and after what I have played in 2 player (with 8 characters...) its much faster than the last one!


----------



## Seany (Oct 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> It won't be free.



Not fair. *goes to Yajiroube* 

Lmao that final punch Gohan does to Yaj in that vid owns.

Ahh well Ziko at least you got to play it =D


----------



## Kaki (Oct 8, 2006)

I need serious *help*! I am in story mode after the fight with tapion....
It is when Seiyaman and Videl are fighting the big monster guy with wings...
I am on easy (difficulty 1) and Can't handel this level.
Please help! 
Advice and or possibly a Vid of this fight would be VERY helplful.....Thanks!


----------



## Ziko (Oct 8, 2006)

I still cant get that damn game working, so I try to add a save with all the characters but now that wont work either!!! DAMIT!


----------



## Bass (Oct 8, 2006)

Krillin vs. SSJ Future Trunks
-Shows all of Krillin's attacks-


----------



## Kaki (Oct 8, 2006)

Help show me how to defeat Hirudegarn with Siyaman and videl, in the story mode's movie 13 saga, second Fight, Please!! 
thanks


----------



## Bass (Oct 8, 2006)

Super 17 vs. SSJ Trunks (Cell Saga)
-Shows all of Super 17's attacks-

All of Goku's attacks


----------



## Aman (Oct 8, 2006)

We love you, Bass! 

*random fangirl screams*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the links Bass.  They're very appreciated.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 9, 2006)

I finally got the game working! Awesome game!
I have all the characters and playing 2 player with my friends all the time


----------



## Seany (Oct 9, 2006)

Cool Ziko =), lucky you, i want this badly!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 12, 2006)

Bardock has become my favorite character in the game.  I know he isn't the strongest for sure, but just how he's animated and his attacks just fit me.  His rush is definately one of the coolest ones out there in the game.


----------



## Bass (Oct 12, 2006)

Ball vs. Ball Struggles
-Super 17's ultimate vs. Kid Buu's ultimate-

All the attacks of the Namek villains
-Ginyu Force/Zarbon/Dodoria/Cui/Frieza-

All of Trunks' attacks

All the attacks of the Z-Fighters pt.1
-Krillin/Roshi/Grandpa Gohan/Pan/Supreme Kai/Hercule/Chiotsu/Yajorobi/Tien/Yamcha/Goten-

All the attacks of the Z-Fighter's pt.2
-Videl/Gohan/Tapion/Pikkon/Piccolo/Vegeta/Bebi-

Beam Struggle
-Final Shine vs. 10x Kamehameha-


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2006)

How did you all match up the potoras for the fusion unlocks? 

Link removed


----------



## Bass (Oct 12, 2006)

Those aren't my vids.  

*Fusion Formulas:*
Majin Soldier Seal: Wickedness Revealed + Babidi's Mind Control
Halo: Those Who Love Justice + King Yemma's Stamp
Expert Skills: Dragon Power + Miracle
Kibitoshin: Kibito + Kaiohshin
Giant Ape Bardock: Power Ball + Bardock
Giant Ape Radditz: Power Ball + Radditz
Giant Ape Nappa: Power Ball + Nappa
Giant Ape Vegeta: Power Ball + Vegeta (Scouter)
Cui: Freeza's Henchman + Vegeta's Rival...?
Super Zarbon: Broken Seal + Zarbon
Full Power Freeza: Super Transformation + Freeza (fourth form)
Mecha Freeza: Reconstructive Surgery + Full Power Freeza
Perfect Cell: Suicide Bomb + Cell Perect Body
Buu (Pure Evil): Evil Human Cannonball + Buu (Good)
Super Buu 1: Gotenks, Absorbed + Buu (Evil)
Super Buu 2: Gohan, Absorbed + Buu (Evil)
Garlic Jr.: Demonic Star + Dead Zone
Super Garlic Jr.: Giant Form + Garlic Jr.
Turles: Lower-Class Saiyan Soldier + Fruit of the Gods
Giant Ape Turles: Power Ball + Turles
Sauza: Armored Troopers + Coola's Henchman
Coola: Freeza's Brother + Hatred of Goku
Metal Coola: Big Gete Star + Coola
Android 13: Computer + Hatred
Combined 13: 14 and 15's Parts + Android 13
Broly: Hatred of Goku + Paragus' Child
Super Saiyan Broly: Super Saiyan + Broly
Legendary Super Saiyan Broly: Limit Break + Super Saiyan Broly
Zangya: Galactic Soldiers + Evil Flower
Bojack: Galactic Soldiers + Broken Seal
Full Power Bojack: Super Transformation + Bojack
Janemba: Saike Ogre + Humanity's Evil
Super Janemba: Super Transformation + Janemba
Hirudegarn: Phantom Demon Upper Half + Lower Half
Tao Pai Pai: Crane Hermit's Teachings + Memorial Campaign
Vegeta Baby: Baby + Vegeta (Undershirt)
Super Baby 1: Servants' Saiyan Power + Baby Vegeta
Super Baby 2: Power from the Servants + Super Baby 1
Giant Ape Baby: Artificial Blutz Waves + Super Baby 2
Super 17: Hellfighter 17 + Android 17
Sin Shenron: Minus Energy + Evil Dragon
Omega Shenron: Final Dragonball + Sin Shenron
MAX Power Turtle Hermit: True Power + Turtle Hermit
Grandpa Gohan: Turtle Hermit's Pupil + Fox Mask


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2006)

OMG thank bass, you deliver!!


----------



## Ziko (Oct 13, 2006)

This game is awesome! I have played it since I got it! My favourite characters is Goku and Gotenks, If I get the time I can record some videos

Oh and btw:I ALMOST got all the Db/DBZ and GT japanese with subs high quality! But thanks to that god damn Torrentleech I only got away with HALF of it! GOD DAMNIT!!! Why couldnt they ban me a day or two later!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2006)

I just need to translate that list for the japn names of the potora.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 13, 2006)

my playstation broke 2 weeks ago, i'm so pissed right now


----------



## Seany (Oct 31, 2006)

Cool just got an email saying my game was dispatched, will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 31, 2006)

I hate this damn game...because it didn't come out where i live...yet.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2006)

WTF, I just saw some pics of DBZ: BUDAKAI 3.....and DAMN that looks WAAY better....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 31, 2006)

Shit it's out?  Time to dip into some fundings and get it on thursday


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying this for the Wii.

DBZ+Wii control+GC control+100 chars+Cheap price=Win.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 1, 2006)

@Aman - You should probably wait for it's review since the hands on with it wasn't exatly great. They could sort out the minor problems by launch but you never know.


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

But you can plug in the GC controller anytime, it's not like I was planning on using the Wii controller only, I'll use my GC controller when I get tired of it.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, that's also true.


----------



## Seany (Nov 1, 2006)

Got it today, its a whole lot of fun


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 1, 2006)

what does the soundtrack sound like? is it straight from the DBZ series?( I hope so )

Cause the Japanese ver is straight from the cartoon series.

I really hope its not some gay Rock/Metal music i keep hearing in the previews.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 1, 2006)

The damn game didn't ship to my store yet ....I thought that a game stop of all places would've had it.


----------



## Seany (Nov 2, 2006)

Sadly the music is changed to rock type stuff. I was really hoping for an option to change the music to the original but.. 
Maybe the third game will be different eh.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 2, 2006)

Really?  They didn't give the option to change to the japanese tracks?  I could care less about the VA since they entertain me, but why not the music? ;_;

Guess I'll keep playing the jp version and figure out the potara. XD


----------



## Seany (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope you can only change the voices, not the music 
but the other music isn't awful, alot of the songs are ok, one i like alot


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

So none are from the DBZ series? How lame....


----------



## Genesis (Nov 2, 2006)

I found out that this is coming out down my end tomorrow.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah GameStop said they will get it next week. I can't believe they aren't getting it first

Link removed

This guy is a Tenkaichi 2 god!!!


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 3, 2006)

I get it the 7th. Reserved it month before last


----------



## Seany (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm just up to the bojack movie now , battles are starting to get tougher


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2006)

I just recieved confirmation straight from the developers (or their PR company anyway) that the Wii version has gone gold and will be out on launch day. They weren't sure if they were going to make the 19th previously...

I also got an interview with the developers. That'll be up on  on Monday...


----------



## Seany (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow the Kid buu fight was incredible easy, im a little disapointed. Although i'm glad theres no Satan vs Buu this time, surviving against him was horrible in 1..


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 3, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> I just recieved confirmation straight from the developers (or their PR company anyway) that the Wii version has gone gold and will be out on launch day. They weren't sure if they were going to make the 19th previously...
> 
> I also got an interview with the developers. That'll be up on  on Monday...



guess im lucky I reserved the Wii version


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2006)

I got this game 2 days ago and it's pretty good.

Battle system is a lot more in depth and allows you to pull off some heavy stuff. I need to get the better players though before i can start having some real fights with my mates.

I'm near the end of Saiyan Saga at the moment.

One disappointment for me though was the opening movie which i normally look forward to in the DBZ games. This time around, it wasn't very good.


----------



## Zeig (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks bass, but this game is looking very promising to me. (Not as promising as the Wii games, but it is looking fun to play.) Cannot wait untill I get it.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 5, 2006)

is this going to have online play?


----------



## Seany (Nov 5, 2006)

^nope

Unlocked almost everyone now ^^ i just need kid goku, baby forms and grandpa gohan.
I enjoyed the opening movie myself


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2006)

^I haven't even got a supersaiyan form yet.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2006)

How do you unlock Lord slug, tarus etc? does anyone here no where a walkthrough is?


----------



## Seany (Nov 5, 2006)

I've had my for a few days though, you'll catch up soon =P

A page back theres a list of how to unlock Gunners. All you have to do is fuse two items together to get characters, and some characters you unlock when you beat them


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks.

Dot dot.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 5, 2006)

i dunno if this has been posted before in these 30 pages but i guess it doesnt hurt to post it on again for those who havent seen this yet.

its a review on BT2 controls on the wii, its most likely been posted b4:


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 7, 2006)

I havent played it yet, but that's cause im getting the wii version.........


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2006)

I got an interview with the producer about the Wii version...

​


> *Spoiler*: _Interview Piece_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cut a bunch out, I highly recommend clicking the link for the ...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Makes me want my PS2 version even more  I don't have to play though


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 8, 2006)

I just got the game and I have to say it's amazing. It's harder than it looks and it's extremely addictive. Right now I'm on the fight with Nappa. 

The controls take a while to adjust to. For me it took a few battles and I lost to Raditz 4 times until I finally figured out how to accurately fight again. It's an improved B1 so you can assume how it is. Great amazing game. 

Every character also has their own style and no one fights the same as the last one.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 8, 2006)

any familiar music?

Or crap metal


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2006)

In the japanese version it was good music........chala opening


----------



## Personal Jesus (Nov 9, 2006)

I picked up the PS2 version this morning, since it's gonna be a while before I'll have a Wii.

..holy crap @ Bardock's rush attack. Brutal, and way more awesome than the generic move he had in the first game.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 9, 2006)

The music is rock/techno. Alot of the songs are catchy too and I'd say they are alot better than the old recycled music from all of the old US version Budokai+Tenkaichi games.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah it's pretty refreshing to hear some new stuff, but it didn't really impress me much, though when I play these games I've already given up on music as a high point.  The gameplay is much more indepth then before, and they've added and tweaked enough stuff to make it a bit tough to jump right in from the first one, though I admit that it's been a while since I've played the first one so maybe it's just me having to get used to the control scheme again.  I still do notice a lot of refinement though.  Especially with stringing combos.


----------



## Sasuke` (Nov 9, 2006)

Tenkaichi 2 pwns. I played it today.. and owned my friend.. 31-11.. =). I like it!


----------



## yuhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Nah I'll aways perfer Budokai 3 than Tenkaichi, I just felt Tenkaichi is toned down without explosive cutscene attacks.


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Nov 9, 2006)

I got it yesterday, and am currently on the Tree of Might storyline.  I am impressed by how much the gameplay has been improved.  First of all, it is much easier it is to take on Oozarus.  I also like how improved the melee system is, and the fact that meleeing actually does decent damage now.  Also, rush attacks are now short range, so they cannot be used to chase down the opponent from accross the screen like in the first game.  Also, the ultimates are now those explosive cut scene attacks like in Budokai 3.


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds awesome! I'll be waiting for the Wii version. ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn it i want to get it but...so many games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2006)

So, the general concensus is.. better than DT1?!? 

If that's true, I might buy into the hype of the game, a little bit.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 9, 2006)

HyperBlade13537 said:


> I got it yesterday, and am currently on the Tree of Might storyline.  I am impressed by how much the gameplay has been improved.  First of all, it is much easier it is to take on Oozarus.  I also like how improved the melee system is, and the fact that meleeing actually does decent damage now.  Also, rush attacks are now short range, so they cannot be used to chase down the opponent from accross the screen like in the first game.  Also, the ultimates are now those explosive cut scene attacks like in Budokai 3.



Ok after listening to what you said and watching some video i'm convinced.
Heres why:
-Super fast combos
-Cut scene specials.
-More balanced characters.
-Interesting cutscenes.
-Trasformation!
- and more!

But I really dont get how the Wii-Mote works in the Wii version...


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

^There's a video about it here. And well, I'm buying it because I can plug in a GC controller anytime if I'd like that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah the Wii version's been bashed for it's controls more than once so I wouldn't really use it unless you are an extremely hardcore DBZ fan or an extreme Wii-tard who wants to use the Wiimote. 

The PS2 controller is ultimately better for this game than the Wiimote is. I'm going back to play right now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

il buy it for the wii, if i don't like the controlls with the wiimote il just use my GC controller


----------



## yuhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> il buy it for the wii, if i don't like the controlls with the wiimote il just use my GC controller



I heard you can't use GC controllers for Wii games...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2006)

Plus GC controlls won't be nearly as good


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

yuhun said:


> I heard you can't use GC controllers for Wii games...



Do you honestly know anything? first you say bleach wii has manga characters now this

you can play this game with both wii mote AND gamecube controller


----------



## yuhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Do you honestly know anything? first you say bleach wii has manga characters now this
> 
> you can play this game with both wii mote AND gamecube controller



I Huh? I never said anything about Bleach manga characters? Yes I did ask a few questions about the Wii Channel and its web browsing feature. 

And heres what Nintendo said on IGN's site: _However, Nintendo executives have repeatedly stated that GCN controllers will be incompatible with Wii games. Backing the latter up is The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, whose Wii version is only compatible with the Wii-mote and whose GCN build is only compatible with the GCN controller. _


----------



## yuhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh wait I just read the prewiew, sorry it does use the Wiimote.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

yuhun said:


> I Huh? I never said anything about Blerach manga characters? Yes I did ask a few questions about the Wii Channel and its web browsing feature.
> 
> And heres what Nintendo said on IGN's site: _However, Nintendo executives have repeatedly stated that GCN controllers will be incompatible with Wii games. Backing the latter up is The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, whose Wii version is only compatible with the Wii-mote and whose GCN build is only compatible with the GCN controller. _



If you bothered looking at the rest of this topic it was clearly stated that you can use both, im not saying all games just budokai


----------



## Broleta (Nov 9, 2006)

I got it at the start of the week, I'm at Broly now and may I just say SSJ2 Teen Gohan + speed capsules = win.


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah the Wii version's been bashed for it's controls more than once so I wouldn't really use it unless you are an extremely hardcore DBZ fan or an extreme Wii-tard who wants to use the Wiimote.
> 
> The PS2 controller is ultimately better for this game than the Wiimote is. I'm going back to play right now.


I'm buying it because it'll be fun to use the Wii-mote sometimes, and when I wanna play normally I'll use a GC controller. 


yuhun said:


> I heard you can't use GC controllers for Wii games...


That's true, for most games but not all, this game is one of the exceptions, so yes you'll be able to use a GC or Classic controller for this too.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 9, 2006)

Aman said:


> I'm buying it because it'll be fun to use the Wii-mote sometimes, and when I wanna play normally I'll use a GC controller.
> 
> That's true, for most games but not all, this game is one of the exceptions, so yes you'll be able to use a GC or Classic controller for this too.



Which means there's no reason for other people to Bash the Wii version right?  If you have both controls, then people don't really need to worry too much if the Wiimote's controls are awkward.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

You can use the GC controller, Classic controller and Wii mote with this game they give you all options to do so. this is one reason why it got a 90% from gamepro offering all these differant unqie controls. 

I heard it takes a little bit to get used to the Wii remote but they have said it offers a whole new realm of possiblitys for those type of fighters. So i will be intrested in trying out the Wii controls.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 9, 2006)

can someone post a vid of them selves playing the storyline parts of Tenkaichi 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

GODDAMN IT, even with GOW and FF12 i can't stop, i need this game *Going tomorrow*


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 10, 2006)

got dammit, either i'm going to get my slim fixed tomorrow or i'm buying a new one


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 10, 2006)

Got is yesterday =D


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 10, 2006)

EVERYONE GET THIS NOW!!!!!!!!!!

I just made it up to the SSj Goku vs Freeza fight so before I fight him I fly to another location and challenge some Saibamen to you know, test out SSj Goku. 

He is a god. I don't know if my Goku was just powered-up with capsules but he was so strong and he was downing them easily. It was incredible. Now I'm about to fight Freeza. I'll update this with the results.

EDIT: SSj Goku downs Freeza. I feel more comfortable playing him than base Goku. He fits my style a bit more. His strength is amazing when you get to use him. I just wonder how he stacks up to %100 Freeza, it's about to happen now.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 10, 2006)

can someone please post a vid of them selves in story....I must see


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2006)

It certainly does sound good, but I'm so wrapped up in FFXII, I can't break myself free! 

I really want to play it, though... can I come over to your house?


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Which means there's no reason for other people to Bash the Wii version right?  If you have both controls, then people don't really need to worry too much if the Wiimote's controls are awkward.


Exactly.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 10, 2006)

Here.

Someone recorded their story mode fight of Turles vs Goku. It includes 2 scenes, one real cutscene and the actual fight so watch that if you want to know how story mode is.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 10, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> another
> 
> Someone recorded their story mode fight of Turles vs Goku. It includes 2 scenes, one real cutscene and the actual fight so watch that if you want to know how story mode is.



thanks, but I watched before.......I wanna see someone going around the cities and what-not


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

Only could talk to one person in every city, by the way, game is sick


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 10, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Only could talk to one person in every city, by the way, game is sick



sounds pretty cool...the closets im gonna get to the game is renting it, and that's if im lucky.....


----------



## Personal Jesus (Nov 10, 2006)

WTF, is it just me, or is the Raditz/Saibaman vs. Piccolo fight in "Fateful Brothers" hard as hell? The first time I tried it, I got my ass beat. This was back when I haven't beaten the Saiyan saga yet, so I chalked it up to inexperience with the game. Today, I went back to play it again after I finished the Namek saga storyline, and I still got my ass handed to me.

Damn you, Piccolo.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 10, 2006)

Damn! Damn! Damn! I can't wait to play this game! It's like they finally got it right or something! As soon as I'm done with my test one Wednesday I'm going to go out and rent it. Hopely it will be as impressive as it's being said to be. Damn! Dbz is back again!


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 10, 2006)

they should of put Hatchiyak in the game.....


----------



## Gunners (Nov 11, 2006)

Well looks like I am gonna have a break from this game, busted my controller, for some reason loosing on this game freakin pisses me off. I can loose on other games and I won't get annoyed but this game if I loose at it I get friggin angry.

If you haven't got this game, get it. Measure the gap or Budokai 1 to 3, well Tenkachi 1 to 2 the gap is even greater.

It actually feels like you are the character somewhat.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

Like wtf, the hardness has jumped 10 folds. I died atleast 20 times against vegetta, i had to train and train and train and train... 


















Love the game though.


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

70 characters and being able to choose between Wii controls or GC controls?

I'm in.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 11, 2006)

Aman said:


> 70 characters and being able to choose between Wii controls or GC controls?
> 
> I'm in.



100+ characters actually...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2006)

Aman said:


> 70 characters and being able to choose between Wii controls or GC controls?
> 
> I'm in.



I plan to start off with the GC controller and then play with the Wii controller once I've got the hang of the former.  

One more week left till Budokai Tek2 comes out for the Wii


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 11, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I plan to start off with the GC controller and then play with the Wii controller once I've got the hang of the former.


I plan the exact opposite...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

It's over 125 actually


----------



## Seany (Nov 11, 2006)

Hahaha i know how you feel with the hardness, i got really really pissed at some battles. The one i hate the most is fighting 3 Cuis. Also survivng against meta cooler with certain characters is such a bitch..
Anyway i've completed the game now  finished it on monday. A very good game!


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> I plan the exact opposite...


Me too. XD You never know though.

I thought it was 70 selectable characters and over 120 forms?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah I think Aman has it right. I have lost two controlls to dbz, one was probably 3 rotating the anylog is wore it down to plastic, I switched that though so no problem.

The game is pretty tough, but I can hold my own, I don't like dropping the difficult it looks as though the comp will beat me. I will play through some parts fine but other parts are really difficult. Like I had a hard time defeating kid Buu then I beat him kinda easily when i got really pissed. I had a hard time against Chou Buu then I beat him wehn I got pissed. I guess it is concentration and focus.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 11, 2006)

^I'm guessing you're on the hardest difficulty?

I only find the Oozaru forms hard, the rest are pretty much easy.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah fucking Ape's, i hate them with a fuckin passion!


----------



## evilbaby2damax (Nov 11, 2006)

the game is kinda hard but i beat it


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

evilbaby2damax said:


> the game is kinda hard but i beat it



Great First Post


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Great First Post



....why?  just why.

I'm still disapointed that chichi's limited to bulma status here, but I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

ChiChi just isn't put into hi-standers


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ChiChi just isn't put into hi-standers



If Mr Satan's in there, then Chi Chi can be in it .  Think about it.  She had potential to fly, though she never learned, since she was pretty much a stay at home mother.  When the evil mist gets to her in one of the side arcs, she even has ki surrounding her, not because she was enhanced in power, but because she was tapping into the power she already had.  It's just that she never tapped into it enough to be on the level of the other lower characters like yaumcha and whatnot.  I say they should've played on this fact to put her in the game.  If they can go as far as to make other people who can't fly, do so, then she could've had some cheap way for her to fly easily.  

But again, there's like 100 characters who fight differently, so I shouldn't really be complaining, but something just keeps saying that out of 100 characters, it just seems that much harder to see her missing when she was in super dragon ball z, though that's a totally different game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Damn how did you write all that so quick 0_0!  But yeah i like Chi Chi, I AGREE< SHE SHOULD BE THERE!!!


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 12, 2006)

before 18 came along it was said that Chi Chi was the strongest woman on earth, as a fighter from both DB and DBZ u'd think they might fit her into the game


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah the difficulty of the game jumps during certain points as you get better. 

I got my ass kicked by Raditz during the first fight where you have to win against him 4 times but the next time I owned him with Piccolo. I was doing well until Vegeta but I pulled through. The next time I had a problem was against Turles though. The difficulty jumped a few notches but then I dominated. 

It really depends where you're at on how good you do. Some levels are easy, some are hard but overall it's great as a game. 

One last thing, Andriod 13 is a bitch.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

Is there a listing somewhere of all the characters?


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 12, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Is there a listing somewhere of all the characters?




wikipedia works in this situation(not for many things though)

here:


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Nov 12, 2006)

_One last thing, Andriod 13 is a bitch._

He's got nothing on Kid Buu and Broly in the Second Coming arc.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

So, since my last post, whatdya know. I went to get some snacks and in the lounge a couple guys were playing Tenkaichi (unfortunately, not 2). I've played that since. Man, that was some hardcore fighting. They were kicking my ass until I got back into the game (hadn't played in a while). Then I went on an insane streak. Even won a Perfect match. They always had high powered characters (SSJ4 Gogeta, SSJ2 Teen Gohan, etc.), and I kept picking Dragonball (not Z, not GT) characters. Master Roshi owns.  

I lost the very last match, but only because I literally threw down the controller in pain. Here's why:



See it? The palm of my hand is straight up gone. The skin peeled away. It stings like a b***h and I can't even use my mouse right...that's some hardcore s**t right there...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2006)

> ^I'm guessing you're on the hardest difficulty?
> 
> I only find the Oozaru forms hard, the rest are pretty much easy.



Yeah I am, and it is an oozaru form that beasted on me, bebi. His punches do to damage it isn't really fare. I am gonna have to borry some money from my bro when I go back I will beat him down.

The game is pretty tight. Oh and the borjack tournement on here, your damaged health continues over doesn't it?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 12, 2006)

I stil haven't got to Bojack yet.

I'm waiting to play with SSJ4 Gogeta, so far the best player for me has been Bardock. He's ruthless with his combinations.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 12, 2006)

i finished the game in two days  very easy, im only missing the Oozaru.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 12, 2006)

This game has 150 characters.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2006)

> i finished the game in two days  very easy, im only missing the Oozaru.



What difficulty did you play it through with?


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Damn how did you write all that so quick 0_0!  But yeah i like Chi Chi, I AGREE< SHE SHOULD BE THERE!!!



In four minutes....easy.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 12, 2006)

I finished on normal. lvl 2


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2006)

> I finished on normal. lvl 2


Then you can't really call the game easy and brag, if you found level 2 too easy you should have moved up to a diffrent level.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

X-T said:


> i finished the game in two days  very easy, im only missing the Oozaru.



GET A LIFE!!!


I kid I Kid, that's pretty damn fast though. I'm 13 percent in two days


----------



## Masaki (Nov 12, 2006)

Is the action significantly better than the first game?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2006)

Like I said, the gap between Budkai 3 and one. Tencachi 2 to 1 is greater than that gap.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Masaki said:


> Is the action significantly better than the first game?



Oh HELL yes, every freaken character has a difference, yay!


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 12, 2006)

I like Bardock the best so far ( havent gotten every character yet ).....and I like how the game has "what if" scenerio's........


----------



## Seany (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah bardock is very cool to play as 
My fav ultimate in the game has got to be Tien's neo tri-beam. Holy shit does it do damage 
I love the what ifs in this game, very nice storys


----------



## Nexas (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow this game is out already? I'm just gonna hold out for the Wii version. I hear it has a steep learning curve, but the chance to actually throw a Kamehameha by using the motion sensor will be worth it.


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 12, 2006)

Bardock kicks ass. But I don't like his Oozaru form though. His final revenges is one of the best moves in the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Final Revenge is OK, but he is fuckin sick normaly anyway.


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 12, 2006)

^^ I just love it because he screams during it and literally kicks their ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Haha yeah, but he's one of the best fighters in the game hands down, game just owns, no othere way to put it


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 12, 2006)

Agreed. **


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

So, it sounds like they really turned Bardock around and made him good in 2. That's awesome to hear, 'cause I _love_ Bardock, but he's pretty lame in all reality in the first one...

Is Grandpa Gohan any good? Yesterday I kicked ass with all the other pre-Z characters...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Didn't get gohan but bardock owns like a pimp. He is just much much better.


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 12, 2006)

He probably plays justl ike Master Roshi except he doesnt have Roshi's transformation.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

How do i get transformation *ONLY at Garlic juniors stage* Like great ape? I want them!


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuse them in evolution Z. Use power ball to get Oozaru forms of all the saiyans in the game(escept Goku and the 1/2 saiyans).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Powerball is in the shop? And thanks


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 13, 2006)

No you get powerball by defeating someone in the saiyan saga I think.

*Spoiler*: _This tells you what to fuse to get which character_ 



http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/code/932683.html


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 13, 2006)

how to you transform in the game?????


----------



## Athrum (Nov 13, 2006)

To transform press R3


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 14, 2006)

Or R3 -> or R3 ^ depending on your character and how many transformations they have.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 14, 2006)

k1nj9/bootz said:


> No you get powerball by defeating someone in the saiyan saga I think.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _This tells you what to fuse to get which character_
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the link. I've been wondering about that.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm having a bit of a problem with the fusions.  Even when I follow the fusion formula correctly, he sometimes says I don't have enough something points to do this....I don't really understand what he means since I have the pieces right there.  Or does he mean that I have to beat even more boards after it or something.


----------



## Seany (Nov 14, 2006)

^ Ahh i can help with that =D, i had the exact same problem.
To fuse items you need to have the z fusion item. You can buy this in Baba's shop. Just buy a ton of them, and then start fusing!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2006)

This game isn't the best for PS2.

Im pretty sure it will be better for Wii and PS3 when they come out.

But this game is cool anyways.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

^No...Why would you say such a stupid comment? 

Wii? Hahaha
Gamecube controller? Bigger Haha. 

PS3? It's not coming out for ps3.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 14, 2006)

This guy>you.  



I'm close to getting Goku's SSJ3 form (lol, i'm on Androids saga). I want teh Gogeta, damn it. Such a long way to go and so little time.


----------



## Aman (Nov 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^No...Why would you say such a stupid comment?
> 
> Wii? Hahaha
> Gamecube controller? Bigger Haha.
> ...


Hahahaha.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 14, 2006)

Cartoon said:


> ^ Ahh i can help with that =D, i had the exact same problem.
> To fuse items you need to have the z fusion item. You can buy this in Baba's shop. Just buy a ton of them, and then start fusing!



Thanks a bunch.  I forgot that I ran out of them :S.  Right now my favorite person to use is Krillin, but he's missing the ultra annoying to fight against, but great to use, rush down ultimate (ie something like goku's instant kamehameha).  If only he had one of those, then he'd be perfect.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 14, 2006)

Krillin's ultimate move was a problem since the enemy can teleport away and only receive some of the damage.

That's how i was pwned by an Oozaru...but i had my revenge.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 14, 2006)

Genesis said:


> Krillin's ultimate move was a problem since the enemy can teleport away and only receive some of the damage.
> 
> That's how i was pwned by an Oozaru...but i had my revenge.



OH for him I just tried to cower away and throw a whole bunch of kamehamehas at him.  I also had my first wish by the time I fought him so I had defense + 15 which helped a lot.

But I just scratched out my last post's statement about Krillin.  I was just using my favorite movie villain super 13.  That guy's unfairly good.  I think he tops out Krillin by a lot.  Plus he has my favorite DB/Z move of all time, the SS deadly bomb, which I still call the ss dead bomb, because when I heard it in 8th grade, that's exactly what it sounded like....I wonder if the "ly" was added so that it didn't sound so silly, though it's the sillyness and it's destructiveness which makes it such a kickass move.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 14, 2006)

I tried fighting the Oozaru without anything equipped and on level 3. I learned my lesson.

I'm still on Androids Saga so i've yet to reach Super 13 but i plan on being there soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

This game is to long for a fighter. I'm tryin to unlock everyone so i can start fighting my friends, but only at 31%, damn


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

The only thing thats keeping me from buying this game is the shitty soundtrack, why does japan get thier anime soundtrack? and we get stuck with the shitty metal/techno music.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

It's called a ipod, and mute = you win


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> This game is to long for a fighter. I'm tryin to unlock everyone so i can start fighting my friends, but only at 31%, damn



I have about 65% done, but this game is really long ( im just getting to the Buu saga )


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, im starting andriod. I mean i like the story but it's boring somtimes. Game engine is nice as hell, big ass upgrade, story is boring since i've seen it about 100 times, but the engine makes up for it, and the multi is going to be the shitnezz


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 14, 2006)

I just wish the towns were more.....expandable


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, but then again they are going to make a third.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 14, 2006)

are you sure about that or is it just a rumor you heard?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 14, 2006)

There will most defnitely be a third.

Everything is going next-gen and DBZ is just getting better. It'll just be a little while before it comes out.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope there's a third since there are still some characters missing.......


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

Supposuly third will be for PS3 and Wii is getting a whole new game. If the third if for the PS3 i'm expecting more battle damage shown, more pretty colored attack's, and more characters  *I'm looking at you, all you frizza henchmen! *


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 14, 2006)

yea....I also wish more of Frieza's henchmen were there so Bardocks story could be longer 

and I wish Hatchiyack was in it, but he is only in a Japanese movie that never came to America........


----------



## Genesis (Nov 14, 2006)

CHI CHI!

And where are Mustard, Custard and crew from Garlic Jr Saga?


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 14, 2006)

yea, only person you fight there is Yamcha, Piccillo, Master Roshi and Garlic Jr him-self which sucks.........


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Supposuly third will be for PS3 and Wii is getting a whole new game. If the third if for the PS3 i'm expecting more battle damage shown, more pretty colored attack's, and more characters  *I'm looking at you, all you frizza henchmen! *


Nothing like that has been confirmed. The existence of a 3rd game has not even been mentioned. I tried to prod the producer into giving me a hint, but she wouldn't even say they were working on another one...


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 14, 2006)

so you talked to the producer or something?


----------



## Aman (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, he did. Check out the site he writes for in his sig.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 14, 2006)

that's a pretty cool thing to do 

and funny over 9000 video nmaster


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

It's a rumor, and most likly come true seeing as how it's been going.


----------



## ZE (Nov 14, 2006)

So, it’s really true. Goku>Superman prime.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, theres been a new DBZ game out every year for awhile now. Although I am getting it for the PS2, I may buy a Wii just so I can play BT2 with those nunchucks. Wii,indeed!(As in "Weee!", as in you're having fun!)

Anywhoo, rented the game, it PWNS! 130+ People, and many have their own unique moves!(I love Paikuhan's Tornado Thunder move!) I also love the way you have to gather energy before doing goku's genki dama. Although I would love to of had more emphasis on regular Dragonball.(Small Krillin, Lunch, even King Piccolo!) And I still want those darn GT costumes! I wanna play as a Chibi SSJ3 Goku! And see Goten in that dumb purple undershirt!

*Sigh* oh well, at least we got Pan in a DBZ game!(Final bout doesn't count!)


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

ZE said:


> So, it?s really true. Goku>Superman prime.





Goku.........Is........A..........God


----------



## ZE (Nov 14, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> Goku.........Is........A..........God



Nop. He refused the job when kami-sama asked him. So he is not a god. That reminds me, why the hell don?t they do a dragon ball game with the original story? When Goku was chibi? Its always dragon ball Z. I always preferred Goku when he was chibi.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

ZE said:


> Nop. He refused the job when kami-sama asked him. So he is not a god. That reminds me, why the hell don?t they do a dragon ball game with the original story? When Goku was chibi? Its always dragon ball Z. I always preferred Goku when he was chibi.






i dunno, maybe because people liked Z more than DB? i mean maybe they will one day but people would be bored quickly because they'd just want to hurry up and get to the Z stuff, IMO


----------



## Shade (Nov 14, 2006)

I wanna get this, what's better in this game compared to the 1st one && is it better than the Budokais?


----------



## ZE (Nov 14, 2006)

Kazuki said:


> I wanna get this, what's better in this game compared to the 1st one && is it better than the Budokais?



Nothing can beat the first budokai, especially the story mode.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2006)

saiya-jin said:


> Yeah, theres been a new DBZ game out every year for awhile now...


Oh yeah, I'm sure there's another one coming. For me though, the big question is: will it be a Budokai game or a Tenkaichi game?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

^Know what would be cool, a budokai for Wii and a Tenkaichi for PS3. I'd defently be buying Wii then, cause two versions of dbz games just is the shitnezz  

@ZE - B1 had the best story but the rest of it sucked ass -_-


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^Know what would be cool, a budokai for Wii and a Tenkaichi for PS3. I'd defently be buying Wii then, cause two versions of dbz games just is the shitnezz


Shouldn't it be the other way? I don't know, the Tenkaichi games seem a better fit with the Wiimote than Budokai...but that's just IMO...

Personally, I'd just like to see both get a sequel across every system...Dragonball goodness for everyone!



crazymtf said:


> @ZE - B1 had the best story but the rest of it sucked ass -_-


Agreed.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Guess so since budakai is more of a fighting while the othere is simulator, just saying tenkachi for PS3 since it could make the barries alot bigger now with more power. Either way i'd be happy, cause i like both games alot.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf;5996048...just saying tenkachi for PS3 since it could make the [B said:
			
		

> barries[/B] alot bigger now with more power...


Barries?


----------



## Xell (Nov 15, 2006)

ZE said:


> Nothing can beat the first budokai, especially the story mode.



The cutscenes in Budokai 1 were awesome, and they'd even go off story for some (E.G Vegeta going SSJ in Saiyan Saga XD).

I say Budokai Tenkaichi 3 (If they actualy make one) should go for cutscenes more like Budokai 1.. But sometimes Budokai Tenkaichi 2 go to good cutscenes like when Goku vs'd Vegeta.. THEY NEED MORE LIKE THAT!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Barries?



You know what i mean. Barriers, Moves could look better, even more character's, online.


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 15, 2006)

B1 cutscenes>BT2 cutscenes(which werent that good but an imporvement from BT1)>BT1 cheapass cutscenes> B3 (Only because it was in a comic type thing but B3 is still win)>B2 monopoly cutscenes.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> You know what i mean. Barriers, Moves could look better, even more character's, online.


That's all doable on any other system. That's more development time and cost than it is system specs.

Graphics are the one thing they should be able to up big time on PS3...although, personally I'd rather just see FASTER LOAD TIMES!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

I actually liked B3 somewhat 



nmaster64 said:


> That's all doable on any other system. That's more development time and cost than it is system specs.
> 
> Graphics are the one thing they should be able to up big time on PS3...although, personally I'd rather just see FASTER LOAD TIMES!!!



Forget faster loading times, how about less? I mean goddamn why there gotta be so many of them  

I mean with more power you can add lot's of stuff, i just want to see the next gen of DBZ games already, but i know it won't be till close to 2008.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Wonder if they could ninja in a good 4-player mode...


----------



## ultima (Nov 15, 2006)

yeah budokai 3 is theee best i hate tenkai ichi although im preety sure i cood kill any n00B and any ventrin to the game cause i yoused to play that game like almoat 15 hours a day my mom had drag me out of the room just to eat dinner


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Right...
​


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

ultima said:


> yeah budokai 3 is theee best i hate tenkai ichi although im preety sure i cood kill any n00B and any ventrin to the game cause i yoused to play that game like almoat 15 hours a day my mom had drag me out of the room just to eat dinner



Half of that didn't even make sense :rofl


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 15, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Wonder if they could ninja in a good 4-player mode...



that's wut i'd like to see, the 3 on 3 fights in Legends was fun but 2 on 2 with Bud-Ten would be fantastic


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 15, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> that's wut i'd like to see, the 3 on 3 fights in Legends was fun but 2 on 2 with Bud-Ten would be fantastic



Legend's 3 on 3 fights were fine, but the biggest problem was the fact that in 2 player mode the field was reduced drastically, unlike the single mode where you could fly for a long time and still not reach a border.  A fun game indeed.

I wonder how a 4 player mode would work out here though.  The action's really hectic.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 15, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Legend's 3 on 3 fights were fine, but the biggest problem was the fact that in 2 player mode the field was reduced drastically, unlike the single mode where you could fly for a long time and still not reach a border.  A fun game indeed.
> 
> I wonder how a 4 player mode would work out here though.  The action's really hectic.





imagine how much more fun it'd be having explosions and buildings collapsing in the distance and people blasting at u and u'd have to dodge really quickly, having to fight two people at once (like they do in the series with the fast action of punching, kicking, and dodging) lol man i'd love that


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 15, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> imagine how much more fun it'd be having explosions and buildings collapsing in the distance and people blasting at u and u'd have to dodge really quickly, having to fight two people at once (like they do in the series with the fast action of punching, kicking, and dodging) lol man i'd love that



lol you sell the idea really well .  But that would sound really great.  I figure if they make it a bit easier to dodge moves, then fighting two people at once would be a lot less frustrating.  Though I'm guessing this mode would be almost unplayable via split creen though...possible, but a lot harder than playing an FPS via split screen making online play more crutial, but....I've never really liked online play, but if everyone else can enjoy it, then that's what counts.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Tenkaichi, and especially if it ever wanted to think about a 2+ players mode, really needs to improve it's blocking system. It just doesn't quite give you that feeling of when people in DBZ lock into those insane punch-block-punch-block battles at uber high speeds...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Think there should be better counter system, Like instead of blocking you can grab his leg and fling him across the stage into a building, much more satifiying.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, like, I want to see a crazy-fast back and forth fight like they do in the show...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 15, 2006)

Budokai 3 had something pretty bad ass, like if oyu would tap the o button the character would sway like mad, it just looked sick back when I first played the game.

Overall Tenchachi 2 is a great game in my opinion they could have done things to improve the game, but then there would be no tenkachi 3 would there>


----------



## ZE (Nov 15, 2006)

I’m hoping the next db game for the new generation to be exactly like Budokai 1, including the great story mode it had, but of course with new gen graphics.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 15, 2006)

I would love to see the return of those Budokai1 cutscenes.

Anyway, They could make 4 player kind of like a GTN 2-4 kind of thing.(Just a thought.) Speaking of which, I really wanna see Tenkaichi style Naruto game.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

How would that work exactly?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Well these days naruto is so bad it's turning into a dbz with all these power up's except DBZ has an excuse, there aliens. Naruto just sucks so powerups look cool and transform to super saiyan...i mean kyubi...i mean...yeah you get the picture.

DBZ games are still some of the best anime games to date IMO.


----------



## ZE (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Well these days naruto is so bad it's turning into a dbz with all these power up's except DBZ has an excuse, there aliens. Naruto just sucks so powerups look cool and transform to super saiyan...i mean kyubi...i mean...yeah you get the picture.
> 
> DBZ games are still some of the best anime games to date IMO.



Judging by your sig you like One piece, if you ask me One piece is becoming more and more like dragon ball in terms of powers, and in terms of story I don?t see how One Piece>Naruto, far from it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Watch One Piece, then watch naruto, enough said


----------



## ZE (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Watch One Piece, then watch naruto, enough said



We will see in the new jump fiesta ova, Naruto will beat Luffy.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

If that's true that's fucking sad. In japan atleast One Piece get's the respect it derserves. Here naruto is nominated nice since they fuck one piece hard in the ass here, even when one piece is one of the best shonen manga's ever...sad


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

one piece is overrated

naruto is overrated

Bleach is overrated

deathnote wins

ouran highschool host club beats all 

genshiken even beat more


----------



## ZE (Nov 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> deathnote wins


I stopped reading after L?s death.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

ZE said:


> I stopped reading after L?s death.


u f'ing *^%#&@&*@*#%! f'ing spoilerz man!


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> one piece is overrated
> 
> naruto is overrated
> 
> ...


One Piece is underrated if you ask me (by the ones who watched the dub).


----------



## Gunners (Nov 15, 2006)

Naruto> One piece. One piece is good in my opinion but Naruto to me has a deeper story to it and I look foward to Naruto comming out, One piece I like but if it is cancelled for a few weeks I wouldn't get annoyed.

Anyway back to dbz I am still stuck on bebi ape I might have to drop a difficulty level to beat him. I will try agains tomorow if it doesn't work I will drop to level 2 to kick his ass.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 15, 2006)

i hated One Piece when it came here, but i watched a few Japanese episodes a few days ago and it's fantastic, i'm a huge fan now


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

One piece owns all. Deathnote a anime yet? 

Anyway up to bojack, with a friend's help it goes pretty fast.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 15, 2006)

On the Naruto-Tenkaichi thing, it would be almost the same, but no flying. I'm thinking controls kind of like UN, X is jump, X twice is to zoom to your opponet. Other controls, O is block, Triangle is throw your ninja items, square is the overall punch button, and the same transformation rules for people. Naruto's transforms into Level 1 Kyuubi.(Is the one at the valley of the end like a level 2 form?) And Sasuke Transforms into CML1&2. Gaara's Shukaku could be like a great ape.(Gamabunta, too!) It doesn't seem too hard to me.

About that Jump Festa movie, I gotta see it! Saw the one with DBZ and Once Piece, and it was awesome!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

AAAAAAhhhh! This copy of DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 for Wii I'm holding is taunting me...


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm gonna buy a Wii just so I can play that game.(Every DBZ fanboys' dream to play virtual DBZ!) That and theres a possibility that KH3 could be on it...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

saiya-jin said:


> I'm gonna buy a Wii just so I can play that game.(Every DBZ fanboys' dream to play virtual DBZ!) That and theres a possibility that KH3 could be on it...


I'm not sure where you pulled that KH3 idea from (smoke pot much?), but yeah, any true DBZ fan should want to act out those super moves!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> One piece owns all. Deathnote a anime yet?
> 
> Anyway up to bojack, with a friend's help it goes pretty fast.



Deathnote is a faithful anime now.

Anyway.  I'm starting the bebi saga soon.  I was about to do a what is story, but then stopped.  I find them so lame anyway...they've always been lame and written even worse.  

But I saw you mention things going faster with a friend's help.  Does this imply some 2 player mode in adventure mode or something


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

saiya-jin said:


> I'm gonna buy a Wii just so I can play that game.(Every DBZ fanboys' dream to play virtual DBZ!) That and theres a possibility that KH3 could be on it...



I've been a fan for 12+ years *I started watching it at 5* And i still do NOT want to do those moves  

For real i love the game but the story is getting annoying, i wanna face friends by training, not this -_- But i need all the characters


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 16, 2006)

yea.....they still missed alot of characters in Tenkaichi 2


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

gunners said:


> Naruto> One piece. One piece is good in my opinion but Naruto to me has a deeper story to it and I look foward to Naruto comming out, One piece I like but if it is cancelled for a few weeks I wouldn't get annoyed.
> 
> Anyway back to dbz I am still stuck on bebi ape I might have to drop a difficulty level to beat him. I will try agains tomorow if it doesn't work I will drop to level 2 to kick his ass.


I thought the same thing but caught up to One Piece a few months ago, and it's fantastic. Now I'm creating a website about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm up to movie 13!!! YAY


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 16, 2006)

*Finally got all the character*


----------



## Saurus (Nov 16, 2006)

I just started the 'Final Battle saga' ,.. i still need 2/3 dragonballz left to get my wish


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 16, 2006)

the wishes arent that great this time around


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

There fuckin terrible,lol. Though i don't care, i'ma train my Goku/Gohan combination to fuckin own the shit out of my friend's Vegeta/Trunks. Love the father and son vs father and son thing! ^_^


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2006)

You should beast on him. Chou gohan I don't know of the tiering but he should be above trunks. I might try and get him at 20 for as much stats as possible by creating those 19 plus rings.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 16, 2006)

why? whats so bad about the wishes?

yea im also getting into one piece and its awesome! definately keeping me occupied until the fillers of naruto end.

right now im on ep 63 where they start going through the GL! hope to catch up! and i hope KF's tracker goes back online!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

He wants me to use adult gohan but to bad spike didn't put Mystic gohan with adult, and there seperate and i need Ultimate gohan so to bad bitchs 

So this is the team ima train. 

Ultimate Gohan/Goku SS-SS3 *Four maybe, cause he using vegeta and ima have to bitch slap him*
Othere team would most likly be. 
Bardock/Teen Gohan *SS2 just kicks ass and proved to be one of the fastest characters in the game*


----------



## DISTANTTHUNDER (Nov 16, 2006)

Damn, I need this game.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yo this game is the shyt, i beat it last night. Can someone tell me how to get that fox mask so i can get grandpa gohan???


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> Yo this game is the shyt, i beat it last night. Can someone tell me how to get that fox mask so i can get grandpa gohan???



Fox Mask is unlocked by defeating Yamcha in Cell Saga 17 or Buu Saga 11 free
event.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 17, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Fox Mask is unlocked by defeating Yamcha in Cell Saga 17 or Buu Saga 11 free
> event.



thanks. How do u view the cooler and future gohan movies. I seen the bardock one but for some reason i did what gamewinners said and cant view the other 2 movies through the sotryline.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 17, 2006)

Who has the best fighting style in your opinion guys? 

So far I like SSj Goku's, SSj2 Goku's and Chou Gohan's style the best.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

SS2 gohan, Uub and SS2 goku's but SS1 Goku special are better.


----------



## Seany (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmm i have to say SSj Goku as the best fighter


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 17, 2006)

got the american version..
now i have to unlock everything...AGAIN!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 18, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Who has the best fighting style in your opinion guys?
> 
> So far I like SSj Goku's, SSj2 Goku's and Chou Gohan's style the best.



Right now I'm really liking SSJ3 goku, Krillin, and when I want to be unfair I pick android 13.  SSJ3 goku has the three greaqt types of special moves adding variety to his style.  The three being a beam, an area special, and a rush combo with good distance.  Krillin's Kienzan is great, and his afterimage gets you out of tight problems.  Android 13 has the SS Dead bomb and a good distance rush combo, and can change into Super 13 with good defense, and an area special as well.  He's just hindered by his having two versions of the same move, but I don't mind since it's two versions of the ss dead bomb.

Anyone notice that none of the budokai or tenkaichi games get the final flash animation right?...well it's almost right, but they have some main differences for some reason.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

Bardock just exudes cool.  I dunno, but his rush special is my favorite out of all the specials in the game.  USSJ Vegeta's rush makes me laugh but is so useful considering it's easy to dash and continue after the throw at the end.

And yeah, Final Flash should be a cutscene all together considering how beefy it was in the manga/anime.  I think the closest was the one in Budokai 3 where it showed the laser just shooting off into space.

Can't wait to pick this up on the Wii and tire myself out to no avail, plus I'm also hoping I can have the jp audio tracks on that one too, since the import PS2 version has me spoiled with childhood memories of the Japanese anime.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 18, 2006)

Well yeah I forgot about Bardock is another cool character, though out of all the sayajins I've never figured his name out.  I thought it was like broccoli or something, but it just doesn't sound right.  

But as for the final flash, not only the beam itself, but how he charges it.  I know they can't go through the whole sequence like they did with legends since that'd take a bit too long, but he doesn't even charge it the same.  Now keep in mind that I realize that this is just nitpicking, but it's always bugged me considering that they haven't done it right in 5 games.  His hands go appart, and then after his hands come together, that's when the energy gets focused, unlike in the game where his hands spread out and energy is already focusing.  His hands, when spread out aren't even in the same position, or it doesn't look like it, but the energy around his hands may be blocking it.  It also goes so sloppy considering how he goes about it.  I looked at the two times I remember him doing the move, and none of them resembled the game version besides the blast itself.  

But again, I notice that it's just nitpicking on the animation for a move...just that it's off and it's one of my favorite moves in the series besides kienzan and the ss dead bomb.  

Anyway, I hope you don't wear yourself out too much with the Wii version .


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

LOL, if that's the case, the SNES fighting games did a good job of animating the Final Flash as well.  Boo 3D! XD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 18, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, if that's the case, the SNES fighting games did a good job of animating the Final Flash as well.  Boo 3D! XD



I had a feeling you were gonna mention that .  While I was typing that out I was also remembering how dragon ball z 3 on the snes had the animation done right....well as correctly as possible as you could do it on the snes.  Wow it's been like 8 or 9 years since I've put that cartridge in the closet.  I've forgotten all the speed codes, but still remember up X down B L Y R A for future trunks XD, and up L up R up Y up X for the blue power up before a fight.  My older brother would randomly put it in whenever he was on a losing streak .

Which brings me to another problem I've noticed with the budokai and tenkaichi games...not gameplay wise, but trivial as well.  Why is Fat Buu so small?  Isn't he supposed to be taller than Piccolo?  At least I remember him being taller than Piccolo or at least taller than High School Gohan, but for some reason he seems really short in these games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

Hmmm, good point, but I think the anime/manga is just inconsistent with his size.  If anything, his height is slightly taller than Mr. Satan, making him a tad shorter than Piccolo.

And yeah, I just remember having the crazy laser battles in the SNES games which extremely put the hurt on my thumb.  It was almost damn near impossible to beat out Broly on 4 difficulty in number 2 unless you had a turbo controller. =/


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 18, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Hmmm, good point, but I think the anime/manga is just inconsistent with his size.  If anything, his height is slightly taller than Mr. Satan, making him a tad shorter than Piccolo.


Well I can accept that size, though he was still rather small in the game.  Another thing I noticed was how the game seems to be more influenced by the anime than the manga obviously.  Especially considering the fact that they incorporate the movies tv special and GT which was never done as a manga to my knowledge.  There's nothing wrong with that at all mind you, but what my issue was how they did the SSJ 2 animation.  It seemed to look more like the manga with how the electric look seemed to be a constant thing, rather than how it was in the anime where it randomly appeared.  I guess this is the most trivial complaint of all, but if there was one thing I liked about the anime more, it was how the  electric look was done.  The random aspect was just a bit cooler, but in the game, they seem to resemble the manga more with constant sparks.  Looks like they put their finger in the toaster or something.  One last thing that seems odd is that the game keeps hinting that Vegita went SSJ2 in DBZ.  Besides Majin Vegita, I don't remember him going SSJ2.  When he returns from the dead and fights Super Buu with Goku he seems to be in the original form at least I don't remember any sparks around him.  This is one thing I definitely might be wrong about though.  It's just that after he turned into Majin Vegita, he stated that Goku surprassed gohan's level when he (gohan) fought Cell meaning that it seemed he didn't reach that level himself yet.  When he comes back it wouldn't make sense for him to be at that level since he was dead and wasn't in the same convenient situation as dead Goku to train.  Plus even if the plot would go around that fact, the fact remained that he never seemed to turn into it since I saw no sparks at all which was a major characteristic of the form.  At least I don't remember seeing it.  If he did, then that'd be cool though, since I thought it was a shame that he didn't in DBZ.
One could try to pass it off by saying that it was supposed to be what he got from GT, but that'd be off for 2 reasons.  One being that he was in his DBZ form, and if that wasn't enough, then there's the fact that Budokai 2 had SSJ2 vegita as well, and that game didn't get into the GT story.


> And yeah, I just remember having the crazy laser battles in the SNES games which extremely put the hurt on my thumb.  It was almost damn near impossible to beat out Broly on 4 difficulty in number 2 unless you had a turbo controller. =/



Did you follow the system of rubbing your thumb over the button too?  It was much faster than pressing the button really fast, but did a number on fingers .  I never got to play 2 though :S.  I heard it was actually better than 3 when it came to the enviornments.  My older brother told me that Zangia sucked though and Trunks had a cheezy pattern with his slide kick being unblockable while flying.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Well I can accept that size, though he was still rather small in the game.  Another thing I noticed was how the game seems to be more influenced by the anime than the manga obviously.  Especially considering the fact that they incorporate the movies tv special and GT which was never done as a manga to my knowledge.  There's nothing wrong with that at all mind you, but what my issue was how they did the SSJ 2 animation.  It seemed to look more like the manga with how the electric look seemed to be a constant thing, rather than how it was in the anime where it randomly appeared.  I guess this is the most trivial complaint of all, but if there was one thing I liked about the anime more, it was how the  electric look was done.  The random aspect was just a bit cooler, but in the game, they seem to resemble the manga more with constant sparks.  Looks like they put their finger in the toaster or something.  One last thing that seems odd is that the game keeps hinting that Vegita went SSJ2 in DBZ.  Besides Majin Vegita, I don't remember him going SSJ2.  When he returns from the dead and fights Super Buu with Goku he seems to be in the original form at least I don't remember any sparks around him.  This is one thing I definitely might be wrong about though.  It's just that after he turned into Majin Vegita, he stated that Goku surprassed gohan's level when he (gohan) fought Cell meaning that it seemed he didn't reach that level himself yet.  When he comes back it wouldn't make sense for him to be at that level since he was dead and wasn't in the same convenient situation as dead Goku to train.  Plus even if the plot would go around that fact, the fact remained that he never seemed to turn into it since I saw no sparks at all which was a major characteristic of the form.  At least I don't remember seeing it.  If he did, then that'd be cool though, since I thought it was a shame that he didn't in DBZ.
> One could try to pass it off by saying that it was supposed to be what he got from GT, but that'd be off for 2 reasons.  One being that he was in his DBZ form, and if that wasn't enough, then there's the fact that Budokai 2 had SSJ2 vegita as well, and that game didn't get into the GT story.


I don't keep up with the details too much, but SSJ2 Vegeta was assumed due to the fact that Majin Vegeta pretty much reached that state, although you are right, Vegeta never really showed that form at all when fighting Kid Buu.  He might have when fighting Super Buu, but I'd have to see the anime/manga again to verify if that was the case.



> Did you follow the system of rubbing your thumb over the button too?  It was much faster than pressing the button really fast, but did a number on fingers .  I never got to play 2 though :S.  I heard it was actually better than 3 when it came to the enviornments.  My older brother told me that Zangia sucked though and Trunks had a cheezy pattern with his slide kick being unblockable while flying.


It wasn't so much rubbing as it was hovering and shaking my hand over the button.  Very fast, yet extremely tiring. XD

And yeah, 2 was indeed superior to 3.  Locales were better and more numerous than 3 and it had better music to boot.  And Trunks was indeed the shit with his slide kick.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2006)

> Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2
> One of the best anime brawlers around. Period



Ign Wii put there reveiw up a few hours ago. a good read pretty detailed reveiw but if your the type of ppl who do not read the words and just look at the score . they scored the game a 8.3  ( impressive in ign scoring)



> *9.0 	Presentation*
> An awesome cel-shaded look, a story mode that covers every saga in the franchise battle for battle, 120 playable fighters, and hours of English/Japanese VO. What more could you ask for?
> 
> *8.0 	Graphics*
> ...





> To pull off Goku's famous Kamehameha, for example, you keep the cursor on-screen while holding B and Z, and pulling the Wii-mote backwards and then shoving forward just like the motion.
> 
> Is it easier? No, and that's the point. In a game that resorts to button mashing and fast reflexes the added motion control actually helps a ton by adding necessary depth and finesse to the fights. Rather than simply crunching a few buttons in a moment of near-death, players actually have to focus, set up for a special, and pull it off at the risk of not only failing the attack, but also looking like a total idiot in front of friends. There's something awesome about sitting at little to no health and watching the final blast shoot towards you from across the arena, only to pull off a clutch Spirit Bomb and wipe away the competition using pure skill. Not a mashed button. Skill.
> 
> ...



I am a huge DBZ nut same with my dad so i am going to get this For wii sometime during the holidays. When i told him he can use the Wii mote and the motion ( he is a non gamer btw) he goes OO I WANT TO DO FINAL FLASH!!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 21, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> I don't keep up with the details too much, but SSJ2 Vegeta was assumed due to the fact that Majin Vegeta pretty much reached that state, although you are right, Vegeta never really showed that form at all when fighting Kid Buu.  He might have when fighting Super Buu, but I'd have to see the anime/manga again to verify if that was the case.


I see.  I was reading the encyclopedia thing in the game, and they suggest that he turned SSJ2 while fighting kid buu.  I seriously don't remember him doing so at all, but like you, I'd have to see the anime/manga to verify it.  I have the disks somewhere, but I left them with my slayers disks, and I don't know where my slayers anime disks are 



> It wasn't so much rubbing as it was hovering and shaking my hand over the button.  Very fast, yet extremely tiring. XD
> 
> And yeah, 2 was indeed superior to 3.  Locales were better and more numerous than 3 and it had better music to boot.  And Trunks was indeed the shit with his slide kick.


Time for some good ol fashioned emulating....er I mean....emula...damn.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> I am a huge DBZ nut same with my dad so i am going to get this For wii sometime during the holidays. When i told him he can use the Wii mote and the motion ( he is a non gamer btw) he goes OO I WANT TO DO FINAL FLASH!!



I hope it accepts the real animation for the final flash as well as the game version >.> *realizes his own statement made no sense*

Anyway, you're definitely gonna have fun with this one if you liked the first one for sure.  I just got to use the wiimote today, but it wasn't with DBZ so I wouldn't be able to say anything about it myself, but in the end the big factor will be what you see in it yourself since you're a huge DBZ fan and I doubt anything would stop you from getting this


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 21, 2006)

no vegeta acheived ssj2 during the 7 years post cell pre buu saga.

GNU's website


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 22, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> no vegeta acheived ssj2 during the 7 years post cell pre buu saga.
> 
> GNU's website



Nice find.  Though there are a lot of ways that "as well" can be seen as considering who exactly translated it.  I'll pretty much take that as official though, but if you have the resources, would you be able to find the raw for me?  Or tell me where I can find it if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 22, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Nice find.  Though there are a lot of ways that "as well" can be seen as considering who exactly translated it.  I'll pretty much take that as official though, but if you have the resources, would you be able to find the raw for me?  Or tell me where I can find it if it's not too much trouble.



i dont have a raw or know where i could get it. But look at the pic of goku's hair it has the ssj2 chars of it. 

GNU's website


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 22, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> i dont have a raw or know where i could get it. But look at the pic of goku's hair it has the ssj2 chars of it.
> 
> GNU's website



Eh?...Um I don't really know what the point of that was.  We kinda already know that Goku can turn SSJ2 since he can turn SSJ3, and in the japanese version, Vegeta states how Goku surpassed the power Gohan had when he defeated Cell.
I figure he said that in the american dub as well since it's during the majin vegeta fight which shows them both as clearly being on that level. 

But ummm yeah I kinda just wanted the japanese version to translate stuff to make it clear.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 22, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Eh?...Um I don't really know what the point of that was.  We kinda already know that Goku can turn SSJ2 since he can turn SSJ3, and in the japanese version, Vegeta states how Goku surpassed the power Gohan had when he defeated Cell.
> I figure he said that in the american dub as well since it's during the majin vegeta fight which shows them both as clearly being on that level.
> 
> But ummm yeah I kinda just wanted the japanese version to translate stuff to make it clear.



No no no no. Before the yakon fight we were unaware of goku being able to turn ssj2 and ssj3. Thats why gohan told his dad he had a huge ki when he won and vegeta said what he said. 


I brought up the hair because in the 2 panels u see ssj1 hair and ssj2 hair. ssj2 hair is longer and split into more pieces, while ssj1 hair isnt as long and isnt broken into slimmer smaller pieces.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 22, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> No no no no. Before the yakon fight we were unaware of goku being able to turn ssj2 and ssj3. Thats why gohan told his dad he had a huge ki when he won and vegeta said what he said.
> 
> 
> I brought up the hair because in the 2 panels u see ssj1 hair and ssj2 hair. ssj2 hair is longer and split into more pieces, while ssj1 hair isnt as long and isnt broken into slimmer smaller pieces.



I don't see what you're trying to get at using Goku though.  It's a tad easier to distinguish with Goku than it is with Vegeta since you have more hair to stick up with when using Goku as an example, than with Vegeta since his hair...already sticks up.  I already know there are changes in his hair (Vegeta's) with each form, as well, but they're not so easy to see.  This is another advantage of the spark like thingie that happens with SSJ2.  It makes it easier to distinguish one from the other.  It's another reason why the manga made it an almost constant animation, so that we'd know, than with the anime which made it kinda random, but since they animated it in, we knew just as easily from both the animation and the sound.

But regardless, the game says it, and the manga pannel you showed shows it as well, which is good for clearing things up.  I just figured that I could translate the original page to make things even more clear, since I'm always a bit weary about the way things are translated concerning DBZ due to it's track record.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 22, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I don't see what you're trying to get at using Goku though.  It's a tad easier to distinguish with Goku than it is with Vegeta since you have more hair to stick up with when using Goku as an example, than with Vegeta since his hair...already sticks up.  I already know there are changes in his hair (Vegeta's) with each form, as well, but they're not so easy to see.  This is another advantage of the spark like thingie that happens with SSJ2.  It makes it easier to distinguish one from the other.  It's another reason why the manga made it an almost constant animation, so that we'd know, than with the anime which made it kinda random, but since they animated it in, we knew just as easily from both the animation and the sound.
> 
> But regardless, the game says it, and the manga pannel you showed shows it as well, which is good for clearing things up.  I just figured that I could translate the original page to make things even more clear, since I'm always a bit weary about the way things are translated concerning DBZ due to it's track record.




i see what your saying, there is a poster name phenomenol that has the orignal dbz manga's. Maybe he can scan the page and clear it up. He post on this site.

Here's how you recognize vegeta ssj1 and ssj2 besides the electricity. Look at the center of his hair. In ssj1 mode its that real big ass piece in the front.

as seen here

Link removed


for ssj2 that big piece is shorter and split down the middle like this

Link removed


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 22, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> i see what your saying, there is a poster name phenomenol that has the orignal dbz manga's. Maybe he can scan the page and clear it up. He post on this site.
> 
> Here's how you recognize vegeta ssj1 and ssj2 besides the electricity. Look at the center of his hair. In ssj1 mode its that real big ass piece in the front.
> 
> ...



now THAT'S a kickass find.  Not only through the hair, but also the fact that the sparks are all over him.  I don't really need a translation for that one now XD.  

Finally my worries can be at ease and I can say that Vegeta wasn't that left behind as I thought at the end of DBZ and not have to rely on the fact that Toriyama has already accepted GT as cannon to see Vegeta going beyond SSJ.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 22, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> now THAT'S a kickass find.  Not only through the hair, but also the fact that the sparks are all over him.  I don't really need a translation for that one now XD.
> 
> Finally my worries can be at ease and I can say that Vegeta wasn't that left behind as I thought at the end of DBZ and not have to rely on the fact that Toriyama has already accepted GT as cannon to see Vegeta going beyond SSJ.



Yeah vegeta reached ssj2 over the 7 years, had he been training in otherworld he would of hit ssj3. Remember ssj3 is a power to be used when dead or in other world. king kaiou begged goku not to transform into that state


when did AT accept GT as canon?


----------



## Kayo (Nov 22, 2006)

Anyone know when the Wii verison of this game will be released in Europe? (hopes on the launch date)


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 22, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> Yeah vegeta reached ssj2 over the 7 years, had he been training in otherworld he would of hit ssj3. Remember ssj3 is a power to be used when dead or in other world. king kaiou begged goku not to transform into that state
> 
> 
> when did AT accept GT as canon?



I don't know exactly when, but he did.  I found out after reading some crap online about that stupid series.  I think on wiki or something like that.  

Just look up GT and you're bound to find something confirming that.  Either way it's also used in the game, so I guess it's best to see the benefits in it.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 22, 2006)

i just got it today and wow, i got hooked just training, i played 5 hours straight and i'm only on the Android Saga


----------



## kakashifan777 (Nov 23, 2006)

can anyone who played this game tell me wats up with the sad music in the GT time?


----------



## K-deps (Nov 23, 2006)

Well I own BT and I just rented BT2 and I like it better then BT1
the action seems much more fast paced Im only on trunks saga

Great game


----------



## kakashifan777 (Nov 23, 2006)

chaps, Ive beatin it but its pretty long


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 23, 2006)

Game's better than the original DBZ Sparking. It was alot easier too. One of the best anime/amnga games.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 23, 2006)

I just finished all of Dragon Adventure mode and I have to say it was done nicely and I think it's the best story mode out of any DBZ game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

Great game, beat it, now time to kick my friend's ass


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 24, 2006)

kakashifan777 said:


> can anyone who played this game tell me wats up with the sad music in the GT time?


Probably to show how sad of a series it was due to its utter failure.
But seriously, I have no idea.  Maybe they just wanted to show that they were really really bad situations or something....though almost every saga had the earth's demise hanging at the balance of a few people.  


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I just finished all of Dragon Adventure mode and I have to say it was done nicely and I think it's the best story mode out of any DBZ game.



Definitely.  The only thing that was annoying was getting back to adventure mode after quitting out.  Having to cycle through Goku yacking all the time got annoying, but that's a minor point, and was much less annoying than going though it in the first tenkaichi game.  The only one I liked nearly as much as this adventure approach was Budokai 3


----------

